# Sticky  Great holiday cottages - sticky?



## MollySmith

I wondered if it might be possible to set up a thread of places that are great for a holiday in the UK? I am trying to find somewhere in Lincolnshire coast, Norfolk or Suffolk that is great for dogs - access to beach and enclosed garden.

I am sure I can't be the only one and wondered if it was possible to share some links on here for good self catering places that really do welcome pets. I've stayed in a few that are okay but not truly pet friendly due to cliffs nearby or the garden isn't really closed in at all.

I'll kick off with this place

Location: Torcross, Devon

No.4 Lily Terrace, Self Catering Accommodation in Torcross, near Dartmouth

Good point - tiled or laminate floors downstairs. The back garden has 3ft fence and gate. Right on a dog friendly 365 days of the year beach.

Bad points - front garden wall is low and dogs are not allowed upstairs or on furniture. No throws provided to protect against this


----------



## Labrador Laura

I think this would be a great sticky, though I have no links or reviews on a cottage I'm looking for somewhere to go in February, I have a week booked off and we're planning on going away. So this thread would be a great help as searching through websites can be a pain.


----------



## MollySmith

I would much rather have a recommendation than rely on a brochure. Last thing I would want is to get somewhere and find the fence is mini size and Molly could get out or the promised beach has a new rule in place banning dogs.


----------



## ebonyblack

Yes great idea  would love a dog friendly B and B and one that offered dog sitting so we could go to the pub... Well it is our holiday too


----------



## delca1

A brilliant idea, it would be good to have recommendations on a personal level, it is really hard to find ideal places to go to.
We went to Wales a few weeks ago and stayed in a fantastic dog friendly house - I will find the link tomorrow, no time now coz I told my son I'd give him a lift to work in a minute!!


----------



## BoredomBusters

Tomorrow I'm off to a cottage near Hunstanton in Norfolk for a few days. With 3 small dogs a secure garden was essential, although I do sometimes find people think secure means 'a labrador couldn't get through that gap' and forget the littlies!

She would have let me take all 4 dogs, but I want to do a lot of walking, especially on beaches and my elderly Greyhound won't enjoy that. I'll review it when I get back for you!


----------



## Quinzell

Love this idea


----------



## Phoolf

Well I'll add my two pence after just staying somewhere.

Welcome to Filey Holiday Cottages

Just stayed in one of their 2 bed cottages (just one floor, no stairs for big dogs which is a plus). Very clean and inviting, freeview TV, all kitchen utensils you'll need, very soft double bed with great pillows. They have a fenced in small doggy den area where you can let them off lead on the premises otherwise they want you to put them on lead anywhere else.

Pluses: Great location for driving to beaches (Scarborough). Filey beach allows dogs on the whole stretch from September 30th until I think April/May time, otherwise it's the end bit of the beach where dogs are allowed all the time.

Minuses: Cottage rules say no dogs on furniture or in bedrooms. Also the cottage we stayed in was glass fronted which is great for views but if you have a guardian dog they do tend to just stay at the window barking at everyone as I found out with miss barky here.


----------



## soulful dog

If anyone is looking for somewhere really out of the way, I'd highly recommend taking a look at The Bubble, up at Loch Awe (Oban is the nearest town). The owner is a bit mad I think, but there were some nice touches and we really loved it.

It is really, really quiet and very out of the way though, so only for those wanting complete quiet & relaxation, with nothing to do but walk your dog (the log cabin is lovely and very well equipped though, it has a TV, computer, hi-fi, CDs and books) The local shop is very basic, you need to take as much as possible with you!

I think you could only take a couple of dogs at most, it's not big, and there's not any secured, fenced off area for them to run about, but we hardly saw another soul, or dog when we were there, and it's so remote there's not too many cars to worry about either!

It's in Dalavich to be exact, which is just under 30 miles from Oban, but it's a 50min to 1hr drive, because there's a 12 mile stretch of single track road along the side of Loch Awe.

The Bubble, Loch Awe, Argyll
The Bubble - owners website

Ringo poses during one of the nearby walks:


----------



## Goblin

I know Tarnus set up a pet forums member's map. If someone has the time maybe a similar map would be useful.


----------



## delca1

TREFIW, NORTH WALES This is a dog friendly house to stay in. The main building has 4 double bedrooms, 3 ensuites, one huge bathroom and a wet room. We booked for 6 adults and two dogs, it was fabulous! Lovely, quiet location. Not the cheapest but we split the cost 3 ways which made it very reasonable.The Old Rectory Holiday Cottage, Trefriw, North Wales, UK


----------



## rona

South Pembrokeshire

Little Dumpledale Farm

Any amount of dogs welcome and owners are the most dog friendly you could find.


----------



## MollySmith

Thank you moderator in charge bods for making this a sticky!

I'm going to add on this place
https://www.ruralretreats.co.uk/index.html#property,propref=CW035

For: if your dog in a Dino and needs space then this is great as it's the only cottage in a block of 4 that accepts dogs and being a lighthouse it's on it's own. Lots of space and leather sofas so easy to clean. Nice hand hallway for wet dog wiping. Nice on lead walk along the coastal road to the Padstow lifeboat. Nearby are Constantine and Harwick Bays for off lead play. Harwick Bay is lovely, really empty.

Against: not that well enclosed. There was a small gap in the fence that worried me and there are lots of cliff edges. No dogs on furniture or beds (confess we took lots of throws). Very expensive!


----------



## rottiemum

Fantastic idea!

We went here last year:

The Cottage in Culkein Drumbeg, nr. Lochinver | Property details | Holiday cottages in the UK, France, Ireland, Spain and Portugal | cottages4you

There are other cottages on the road, and the owner lives in a new build just down the road. However, we never saw the owner at all!

The garden is fully enclosed. No issues. Although you should check for sheep across the road before letting the dog out...but they usually kept well away.

Rule is no dogs on furniture or upstairs, but we took our sofa covers; and there is no stair gate, so she came up but slept outside the bedroom.

The doors (at time of visit) do not latch well (indoors) - we had to put a dresser against the bedroom door.

But for all that, it's really remote (Drumbeg); the road, as one comment says, is a candidate for Alton Towers!
Good walks, beaches in driving distance - quite remote & beautiful. Very relaxing & peaceful. Loved it. :thumbup:


----------



## goodvic2

soulful dog said:


> If anyone is looking for somewhere really out of the way, I'd highly recommend taking a look at The Bubble, up at Loch Awe (Oban is the nearest town). The owner is a bit mad I think, but there were some nice touches and we really loved it.
> 
> It is really, really quiet and very out of the way though, so only for those wanting complete quiet & relaxation, with nothing to do but walk your dog (the log cabin is lovely and very well equipped though, it has a TV, computer, hi-fi, CDs and books) The local shop is very basic, you need to take as much as possible with you!
> 
> I think you could only take a couple of dogs at most, it's not big, and there's not any secured, fenced off area for them to run about, but we hardly saw another soul, or dog when we were there, and it's so remote there's not too many cars to worry about either!
> 
> It's in Dalavich to be exact, which is just under 30 miles from Oban, but it's a 50min to 1hr drive, because there's a 12 mile stretch of single track road along the side of Loch Awe.
> 
> The Bubble, Loch Awe, Argyll
> The Bubble - owners website
> 
> Ringo poses during one of the nearby walks:


Looks lovely but way too far for a southerner . X


----------



## goodvic2

MollySmith said:


> I wondered if it might be possible to set up a thread of places that are great for a holiday in the UK? I am trying to find somewhere in Lincolnshire coast, Norfolk or Suffolk that is great for dogs - access to beach and enclosed garden.
> 
> I am sure I can't be the only one and wondered if it was possible to share some links on here for good self catering places that really do welcome pets. I've stayed in a few that are okay but not truly pet friendly due to cliffs nearby or the garden isn't really closed in at all.
> 
> I'll kick off with this place
> 
> Location: Torcross, Devon
> 
> No.4 Lily Terrace, Self Catering Accommodation in Torcross, near Dartmouth
> 
> Good point - tiled or laminate floors downstairs. The back garden has 3ft fence and gate. Right on a dog friendly 365 days of the year beach.
> 
> Bad points - front garden wall is low and dogs are not allowed upstairs or on furniture. No throws provided to protect against this


Rep for you OP. what a bloody brilliant idea! Xx


----------



## sprollie16

We stayed here with our two dogs in August 2012
4 star self catering cottage at Errogie South Loch Ness

Lianachan, South Loch Ness

Good points - very friendly owners that live next door but not too friendly  and will leave you to your own devices
Dogs not allowed on furnitiure but we took throws and as the 2 sofas were leather it was not a problem.
Good walks straight from the cottage will a lovely small loch at the bottom of the driveway, good for night time swims.

Really big garden, well enclosed, our dogs loved it our there rummaging through the ferns; they were barely in the house!!!

Overall, a really well equipped cottage 

Bad points:thumbdown: I guess that the living room and kitchen being open plan was a bit of a pain - there was no where for wet or muddy dogs to go. The kicthen floor was lino but it had carpet in the living room - I don't think we saw the carpet much at all, we pretty much covered the entire place in blankets 

The other bad point - Colin and Meg collected more tics in one day than they had in their lives *shudder*


----------



## BethanyDog

I've always just been a reader of the forums and have never posted, but after reading through this thread I thought it was about time I spoke up! Last month we stayed in a lovely holiday cottage in Benenden, Kent called Freshwater Barn with our Border Collie, Bethany.










As most of you will know a holiday with a Collie doesn't involve much sitting around! We used the cottage as a base for exploring the area and at the end of the path we had access to some great walks through woodland and fields. Camber Sands and Whitstable beaches were a short drive so we spent a few days by the sea trying to wear her out (unsuccessfully :laugh. By the evening we were pretty tired and retired to the local pub, The Bull, which also welcomed dogs.

The cottage itself was really nicely furnished. It's all on one level, with hard wood floors throughout apart from in the bedroom. We kept the door shut to the bedroom as the linen was white, and put a throw on the sofa. The owner was lovely and made us a cake for when we arrived. She keeps chickens in the garden and so Bethany had to be kept on the lead when they were out. Once they were safely put away then she was able to run around, and enjoyed playing with the owner's dog.

All in all I think this would make an ideal base for a holiday with your dog, especially if like us you'll be spending most of the day out and about. We booked through Pet Friendly Cottages and were very happy with our short break... and so was Bethany!


----------



## MirandaA1

Try this, in Pembrokeshire: Brynceirios Brochure

I have to confess an interest - it belongs to my step-mother and her family. But it is a truly magical place - dogs allowed in the cottage, and fantastic dog walking - mountains (well, hills), big sandy beaches, coast path, rock pools. Our dogs just love it.

The garden is fenced, and where it isn't, it leads into a big field (part of the cottage), which is fenced.

And it's not just about the dogs - good food locally, very comfortable cottage.


----------



## GingerRogers

Don't have any real recommendations except to say that I know quite a few of the holiday cottages round here allow dogs as so many of the owners have dogs, for Molly Smith, we are near Southwold. 

Plus the pubs are mostly ALL dog friendly - so many people comment on it.

We have always taken it for granted, until we stayed in a cottage in Anglesey at Henllys HAll, a couple of years ago, they allowed dogs (it was one of those timesharey things M&D rented) and smoking which was quite odd (all they asked was that cigars be smoked with the windows open and they preferred it if you didn't smoke in the bedrooms) it was a golf club but there were some amazing woodland walks set out as well, but nowhere else we went was dog friendly, it was OH's birthday and Mum finally managed to get the Italian place that night to allow us a table in their courtyard, luckily it was a warm night. We are very lucky to live where we do (not that the ninja can go in most of the pubs until she stops shouting)


----------



## catsandcanines

Dog Friendly Luxury Self Catering Cottage Holiday Accommodation in Cornwall Helsbury Park is my favourite place and the last time we went there it was with Cassie. Great for walking dogs as the property has its own woodland which you are allowed to use freely and a little river where the dogs lost many toys.

Its in North Cornwall near the Atlantic Highway area and the beaches are great for dogs. Although Sadie kept barking at all the other dogs when they run up to her.



























(it was Christmas so I put bows on their collars - they don't (or didn't in Cassies case  ) normally go about with red, satin bows stuck to their collars)


----------



## sunshine80

I have a few ones to add in Scotland

Pine Chalets near Beauly Invernesshire Who we are and what we offer

Have been to this one a few time both with and without Sonny. Is a small chalet site and is fairly dog friendly - almost all the chalets had dogs in them the last time we visited. The owners stay next door to the chalets and are also dog owners. No enclosed area as such but lots or grass, open space and walks round about. Fort George is also worth a visit if in the area and allows dogs in.

Pucks Lodge - Pucks Glen Dunoon self catering holidays Puck's Lodge Scotland

Literally right next door to Pucks Glen there is no shortage of walks right from the doorstep. It is dog friendly (even had dog biscuits in the kitchen) and the steps up to the chalet/veranda has a gate at the top so no dogs can escape although again no secure garden area as such. These are privately owned chalets so there is no on site facilities as such and was reasonably quiet when we were there. There is a massive window in the longe area and red squirrels were daily visitors. Although I loved this area the only let down for me was Dunoon itself which was a bit run down and had lots or empty/falling down large houses.

And if you want somewhere really out of the way 5 Larachbeg Lochaline 5 Larachbeg | Lochaline | Fort William | Self Catering Holiday Cottage

On the Morvern peninsula which is remote but can be reached by a 5 minute Corran ferry (or taken the long route around the top of Fort William) there is also a on - off car ferry from Lochaline to Fishnish on the Isle of Mull (which is why I went for this area). Although the cottage is near the road and is only single glazed it is not that a busy road and the noise is not a problem. The cottage is what is says basic but it is cosy and well equiped and the neighbours are all nice and the care takers are great. The garden area is dog friendly there is a smallish pation/paved area at the back of the house which is enclosed by walls and a shed. Dehind the shed there is a grassy area which goes all the way up to the woodland beyond (although there are chickens in this area) The area is mainly single track roads and the sheep rule and go where they please (it is mainly deer fences which the sheep can get through and those they can't they just go under) so not for the faint hearted but it is a lovely area with lots if walks and we saw a Golden Eagle.

The next two I have never been to with Sonny but have been to both without him.

Airdeny Chalets Taynuilt Oban Self-catering Accommodation near Oban in Argyll, Scotland - Airdeny Chalets

A small midge free chalet park which is reasonably dog friendly. Plenty of green open space around the chalets but again not secure as such. The owner who has alovely dog stays on site. Great area for walks, activities and the ferries at Oban which go to various Islands.

Kiltarlity Lodges Invernesshire Kiltarlity Lodges | Self catering holiday accommodation located close to Inverness, Glen Affric, Loch Ness and Beauly

These are nice lodges in open green space and again is a reasonably small park - although when we were there it had alot of mushrooms/toadstools about so may not be the best area if your dog is likely to eat them. Has a swimming pool and games room as well as small play area. Like Pine Chalets there are plenty of things to do near by.

I was going to add the one I stayed at near Kyle of Lochalsh but it does not seem to be available anymore. I can also give one near Ullswater in the Lake District which I definately would not recommend but will not put the details on the forum if anyone is going to the area and wants to know when PM me.


----------



## beris

Three Rivers Hotel Ferryside, Carmarthenshire.

A dog friendly Hotel. I have never stayed their, but I go with my daughter very regularly with our dogs for a coffee or a meal.

All of the Hotel is doggy friendly even restaurant and the staff love dogs.


----------



## raga223

I have a plan to spend my holidays in UK, hope this post will help me lot. Post some more places...


----------



## GummyMarmite

I'll apologise in advance if this place has already been posted, but it didn't come up on a search and didn't have time to trawl through all the posts on this thread!

But for those of you with young families and a dog, but also for those of you without kids there is a great place in the Peak District called Darwin Forest (Pinelodge Holidays), the accommodation is as it sounds pine lodges, most are dog friendly, you can also choose lodges that have hot tubs on them too 

The site has a pub / restaurant doing very good food, there is a shop, swimming pool, gym, spa, games room, snooker room,trim track, lovely walks for everybody, then for the little people there is a big soft play centre, a small under 5s soft play, adventure play area, crazy golf and probably a whole lot more that I have missed!

Dogs are required to be on the lead on site and aren't able to go into for want of a better description shared areas, pub, restaurant, soft play areas etc, but that is off set by some of the lovely walks on the site and in the wider area there are some great walks (unfortunately the main man cut his paw just before we left to go so was on short lead walks only, so these weren't fully investigated!).

Also all the staff on the site are very friendly and helpful, and the biggest compliment I can give to the place is that we are looking to book to go there again sometime in the new year:thumbsup:


----------



## GayleC

This place is great: Valleybrook - Dog friendly self catering holiday accommodation in Cornwall near Looe, Fowey and Polperro

it's near Looe, Cornwall


----------



## rewinga

holiday cottages Yorkshire Dales are very highly recommended.


----------



## Tarnus

This is where we've just come back from - Home We stayed in Holly Barn, although Harvest Cottage is just next door so probably equally as good, although part of Harvest Cottage's garden is right next to the farm track going past, whilst Holly Barn is set away from the track.

Both have reasonably secure gardens, fences are about 4-5ft high and either solid fences, or the low gaps have wire mesh fencing to stop dogs getting through. A true escape artist could probably get out but most dogs won't be able to. They have a decent sized dog exercise area just down the track which again is fully fenced in with an entrance gate.

The actual cottages are fairly dog friendly. Laminate flooring throughout, the owners probably prefer dogs not to use the furniture but they provide blankets for those who like to let them use the sofas.

There is a 24 hour tesco only 15 minutes drive away, with a chinese, indian, pizza and fish and chip takeaway all right next to the tesco so good choices!

The hot tubs in the gardens are AMAZING to unwind in after a long day in the moors :thumbsup: but the only downside for me was no wi-fi and 3G is nearly impossible out there so plan ahead with walks, maps etc

ETA: There is a freezer available for those raw feeders out there


----------



## Ben the Westie

I thunk listing places one by one would be a bit time consuming. However, we have used this company a couple of times and they have always been great. They are called Welcome Cottages. Not all of their properties allow dogs but most do and they make it very clear which ones do. If anybody out there is looking for a good area to visit with your dog then the Northeast is wonderful. We stayed in Alnwick and found loads of beaches where we could take Ben even in July. Just miles of untouched beach and waves to chase.


----------



## MollySmith

I set it up so that people can be more specific. I can easily go onto Welcome or any site and type in dog friendly but for some of us who own dino dogs then it be useful to know a bit more detail from people who have actually been somewhere as opposed to a person in a call centre. 

Alnick is a lovely part of the world, I agree. The beach at Bambrugh is amazing.


----------



## grant wewelcomedogs

Hi 

This is an area in which I am to setting up a guide after having turned up at allegedlly dog friendly places and found that they tolerated them rather than welcomed them. It does make a real difference, if they have an enclosed area and for example do have some dog sitting. The kind of information that has been mentioned is for example tiled floors, water bowls etc...makes all the difference and on my website you can log in and rate businesses putting that kind of information in for all to see. At the moment this is just for Scotland but would be keen to get properly dog friendly places for whole of UK. I think business owners need to realise that dog owners will be very loyal and if we find a dog friendly place we will return and spread the word!


----------



## Ben the Westie

Okay here's one that we stayed in last July so it would need checking to make sure they are still taking dogs. It is called the Clevedon Craft centre. It's just inland from Clevedon which is on the Bristol channel. Hedge on one side that we could just about see over, fence on one side that we couldn't see over and high walls on the other two sides. It's a converted barn and is wonderful.

I'll try and find time to list details of some of the other places we have stayed.

Good luck. p.s. we are off to Filey in a couple of weeks time so if anybody knows of any pubs we can take out dog in that would be very helpful.

Keith.


----------



## bellamum

Hi, this is my first post so hope I've put it in the right place!! I've always found Welcome Cottages a really dog-friendly holiday company. They even have a couple of 'quizzes' you can do via Facebook to let them know about your dog so they can select the best property for you. Haven't tried the quizzes myself, but was impressed that they were on offer.


----------



## MollySmith

Thanks

I think that sometimes it's good to get reviews of specific places that people have been to. I can't really see that being a huge problem, the thread surely has space for both


----------



## Moobli

Great idea for a thread.

I have had loads of brilliant dog-friendly holidays all over the UK, but mainly in the Scottish Highlands and Islands. However, I think my favourite so far (by a smidgeon) was this year's holiday in Highland Perthshire.

Castle Menzies Holiday Cottages - Highland Perthshire and the Upper Tay Valley Self catering Accommodation

The cottage was ideal - detached and surrounded by farmland, cosy, a real home from home, with a dog friendly, large totally enclosed garden.










Dog friendly furnishings and carpets!










We were surrounded by some beautiful and stunning countryside with numerous varied walks





































Interesting places to visit










The weather was incredible so we also had swimming opportunities




























I hope to go back again soon.


----------



## Ben the Westie

I thought I had posted this yesterday but nothing has appeared. Oh well here goes again. We stayed as a place called Clevedon Craft centre during July 2011. The accommodation is a converted barn that is part of Clevedon Craft Centre, strangely enough. The garden has two high stone walls, one high (too high for an adult to see over) fence and a thick hedge. The hedge proved an unbeatable object to our Westie despite the people who own the place having a barbecue in their garden next door. The actual accommodation is one bedroomed but very spacious. It is decorated with class and good taste. Free off the road parking and the people who run it could not have been more helpful. We have stayed at other places with Ben and I will try and find details so that I can send in further posts. Can we also send in places that claim to be dog friendly but merely put up with them?


----------



## MollySmith

I was keen to have places that _really_ welcome dogs. I know that there are lots of people who have dino dogs. I think it's such a shame to go on holiday and be faced with lots of rules and I think that's just so stressful and disappointing.


----------



## grant wewelcomedogs

Check out We Welcome Dogs We Welcome Dogs - Home for dog friendly accommodation throughout Scotland!


----------



## Newfinch

We've been to Helsbury Park too with 4 newfoundlands. Fantastic place with 100 acres of private grounds. The only down side is the grounds are on the side of and at the bottom of a steep hill down a dirt track so not so good for elderly pooches or owners with limited mobility. Saying that, I'd go back there tomorrow. Loved it!


----------



## Buzzard

Here's some cottages that are very dog friendly and in a good location to explore the Peak District. Stainsborough Hall Holiday Cottages (available through Hoseasons or direct). There are 4 cottages which are barn conversions. We stayed in Lathkill Cottage. Although the cottage is basic, it was very quaint and we enjoyed our stay. There is a large field on site to exercise your dog in. The owner Mrs Twogood, has three black labs and loves dogs. The cottage was well situated near Matlock and carsington water. Overall a good location and very very dog friendly accommodation.


----------



## thronesfan

We recently spent a week at this cottage near Lulworth in Dorset. The garden is secure, although some dogs may be able to jump over/wriggle around the c.4ft gate (our dog couldn't). Also the driveway is open to the working dairy farm behind the cottage, so take care getting dogs in and out of the car!

The cottage itself was great for the dog - plenty of space to play, and lino flooring and a big radiator in the kitchen where she slept. Dogs aren't allowed in the bedrooms (not a problem for us as she's not allowed upstairs at home), and shouldn't be left unaccompanied in the cottage (think that's a fairly standard rule with holiday cottages).

There are plenty of beaches in the area (though some don't allow dogs in high season) - we took the dog to Lulworth Cove, Chesil beach, Weymouth, Lyme Regis, and Charmouth. There's a good sized park in the village where we took the dog for a run most mornings, but had to watch her as she wanted to wriggle through a barbed wire fence to play with the goats and geese in the neighbouring allotments! There are some good walks around the village too, but we preferred to head for the coast instead.

There is a primary school on the same road as the cottage - we were there during half-term so it was deserted, but something to bear in mind if your dogs (or you!) don't like kids.


----------



## Newfinch

MollySmith said:


> I wondered if it might be possible to set up a thread of places that are great for a holiday in the UK? I am trying to find somewhere in Lincolnshire coast, Norfolk or Suffolk that is great for dogs - access to beach and enclosed garden.
> 
> I am sure I can't be the only one and wondered if it was possible to share some links on here for good self catering places that really do welcome pets. I've stayed in a few that are okay but not truly pet friendly due to cliffs nearby or the garden isn't really closed in at all.
> 
> I'll kick off with this place
> 
> Location: Torcross, Devon
> 
> No.4 Lily Terrace, Self Catering Accommodation in Torcross, near Dartmouth
> 
> Good point - tiled or laminate floors downstairs. The back garden has 3ft fence and gate. Right on a dog friendly 365 days of the year beach.
> 
> Bad points - front garden wall is low and dogs are not allowed upstairs or on furniture. No throws provided to protect against this


Can we also please state how many dogs these 'dog friendly' places will take as most of them are not so friendly when you tell them you have 4 dogs!


----------



## Stellabelly

Y Wern

Y Wern is the one we went to. A few miles from St Davids, Wales down a narrow lane. 
Absolutely beautiful cottage quite a way from anywhere. Lovely woodburning stove in the living room and Wifi for those who can't survive without the internet!! 2 dogs allowed and definitely an enclosed garden (quite a large one it continues through the arch shown)- something that isn't always the case even though the description says so.

I would recommend to anyone who wants to take their dogs and do some walking.


----------



## MollySmith

Back from here
Red Roofs|Hickling Broad|Dog friendly|Near sandy beaches

Absolutely 100% perfect. The garden is enormous and was perfect for Molly on wet days when we didn't go very far. She even braved the rain to run around because she loved it so much. It is very well enclosed with two high gates that lock and the fence (a mix of wire and hedging plus wire) is about 5ft high. No plants so no worries if your dogs really want to let off steam.

The house is a little bit tired but I think that's not so bad since you can have at least 4 dogs with no worries about it being immaculate although we did run a hoover around (a heavy duty Dyson). Dogs are allowed everywhere with three beds provided and towels. We took our own bed for Molly and a bag of throws in case of accidents.

Loved the homemade dog biscuits and the area was great. Outside the house is a lead walk to Hickling nature reserve and the main road is quiet at this time of the year (I imagine busy at other times) with no path but it's possible to walk either way to two dog friendly pubs. Nearby Waxham beach was fantastic.

So good I almost don't want to tell you all... We have booked for next November. It was very quiet for fireworks (a few here and there but nothing like the amount in Cambridge) so worth considering if your dog hates noises.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=100854&stc=1&d=1352569605

Scary BBQ thing

http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=100852&stc=1&d=1352569574

The house

http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=100853&stc=1&d=1352569590

The massive garden!

I will post some more pictures on another thread when we've sorted them out.


----------



## rottiemum

We've just recently come back from here:

Property Details | cottages4you

Pros: 
-GREAT remote location
-No other houses anywhere near
-Really good walks nearby
-Enclosed garden
-Comfortable cottage
-Multi-fuel burner

Cons:
-Electric is by meter (conflicting info on website) and can get expensive in winter
-Shower wasn't working too well and no hot water - but there was hot water to the bath so we could use that

General comments:
Stunning location - it's so beautiful up there.
The garden is well enclosed BUT there are pretty large gaps in the gate (you can see in the photos) that a smaller dog might get through (there's also a small gate on the other side that leads to the coal shed).
Usually there are sheep near the house - we got lucky as they had taken them in the week before - but you can tell they do get close (wool on the fence!).
Sheep still everywhere else, so dogs on leads is the best option.
The day (evening) we got there the guy from the lodge came down to show us around (they called first) and was there for about 5 minutes (Baillie was fine with him) and then they never bothered us again.

Anyway, I hope that's enough info!


----------



## MirandaA1

We're thinking of going away to France for a week next Spring, and are busily searching for French dog-friendly (or rather terrier-friendly or even terrier-containing) cottages. We're googling, but has anyone on here any experience with any good places?


----------



## jenny armour

Buzzard said:


> Here's some cottages that are very dog friendly and in a good location to explore the Peak District. Stainsborough Hall Holiday Cottages (available through Hoseasons or direct). There are 4 cottages which are barn conversions. We stayed in Lathkill Cottage. Although the cottage is basic, it was very quaint and we enjoyed our stay. There is a large field on site to exercise your dog in. The owner Mrs Twogood, has three black labs and loves dogs. The cottage was well situated near Matlock and carsington water. Overall a good location and very very dog friendly accommodation.


thats handy to know for when i get a dog not too far from me will have a look on the website


----------



## jenny armour

Ben the Westie said:


> I thought I had posted this yesterday but nothing has appeared. Oh well here goes again. We stayed as a place called Clevedon Craft centre during July 2011. The accommodation is a converted barn that is part of Clevedon Craft Centre, strangely enough. The garden has two high stone walls, one high (too high for an adult to see over) fence and a thick hedge. The hedge proved an unbeatable object to our Westie despite the people who own the place having a barbecue in their garden next door. The actual accommodation is one bedroomed but very spacious. It is decorated with class and good taste. Free off the road parking and the people who run it could not have been more helpful. We have stayed at other places with Ben and I will try and find details so that I can send in further posts. Can we also send in places that claim to be dog friendly but merely put up with them?


you did its on the same page lol


----------



## LexiLou2

Cairngorm Lodges Self Catering Luxury Lodges Scotland

We have just spent a week here, can highly recommend to anyone that wants quiet holidays, in the middle of no where with loads of lovely lovely walks.


----------



## IndysMamma

here's a good one for being a little less remote but amazing walks within moments

Inverey: self catering in Ballater in Aberdeenshire, Scotland










the Cassie's (the owners) are happy with 2 dogs which is what we had but I suspect they would be fine with more depending on size/behaviour (ie you break it you pay for it  )

sleeps 4, accepts pets, no smoking in the cottage


----------



## H0lly

Bryn Awel at Crogen » Crogen Estate

I forgot to post this, This little place is beautiful! It is simply perfect, just the cottage and countryside, The lady that owns this place is amazingly helpful and very accommodating.
It does say no pets on the website but i emailed her and asked and she had no problem with dogs, There was even a dog bowl in the kitchen 

Edited to add- Has THEE most comfiest bed on the planet!!


----------



## Pupcakes

Great thread!

Looking for a place that has enclosed gardens or even better big grounds for 2 Jack Russell DINOS!

Will try and find the place me and Owain stayed in with the dogs in Weymouth!

xxx


----------



## Moobli

LexiLou2 said:


> Cairngorm Lodges Self Catering Luxury Lodges Scotland
> 
> We have just spent a week here, can highly recommend to anyone that wants quiet holidays, in the middle of no where with loads of lovely lovely walks.


Really like the look/sound of these lodges. Do you have pics from your visit - of the lodges, surrounds and areas for walks etc?


----------



## Moobli

soulful dog said:


> If anyone is looking for somewhere really out of the way, I'd highly recommend taking a look at The Bubble, up at Loch Awe (Oban is the nearest town). The owner is a bit mad I think, but there were some nice touches and we really loved it.
> 
> It is really, really quiet and very out of the way though, so only for those wanting complete quiet & relaxation, with nothing to do but walk your dog (the log cabin is lovely and very well equipped though, it has a TV, computer, hi-fi, CDs and books) The local shop is very basic, you need to take as much as possible with you!
> 
> I think you could only take a couple of dogs at most, it's not big, and there's not any secured, fenced off area for them to run about, but we hardly saw another soul, or dog when we were there, and it's so remote there's not too many cars to worry about either!
> 
> It's in Dalavich to be exact, which is just under 30 miles from Oban, but it's a 50min to 1hr drive, because there's a 12 mile stretch of single track road along the side of Loch Awe.
> 
> The Bubble, Loch Awe, Argyll
> The Bubble - owners website
> 
> Ringo poses during one of the nearby walks:


Another one that sounds nice. Do you have any photos of the chalet itself as well as the surrounding area and walks?


----------



## soulful dog

Moobli said:


> Another one that sounds nice. Do you have any photos of the chalet itself as well as the surrounding area and walks?


I don't have many photos, but they are on flickr if you want to see them.

The pureholidayhomes.com website features some photos, and some more reviews, best photos are probably on the owners website: Dalavich Bubble


----------



## Moobli

soulful dog said:


> I don't have many photos, but they are on flickr if you want to see them.
> 
> The pureholidayhomes.com website features some photos, and some more reviews, best photos are probably on the owners website: Dalavich Bubble


Thanks for the links. It looks a lovely place to stay


----------



## 912142

Labrador Laura said:


> I think this would be a great sticky, though I have no links or reviews on a cottage I'm looking for somewhere to go in February, I have a week booked off and we're planning on going away. So this thread would be a great help as searching through websites can be a pain.


Set_Nights was recently up in Aberdeenshire in a rural cottage with a private fenced field for exercising your dog - she said it was fab.


----------



## nickarzia zeke davies

great links 

me + mates went to the royal oak in the peak district. they as a bunk barn at the back i think about 10 rooms, some as 4 bunk beds and some as 8 bunk beds. up to five dogs allowed per room. them dogs gotta be well behaved. see here the link Royal Oak at Hurdlow | Facebook

great walking, senery, foods, pubs, etc


----------



## MollySmith

Pupcakes said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Looking for a place that has enclosed gardens or even better big grounds for 2 Jack Russell DINOS!
> 
> Will try and find the place me and Owain stayed in with the dogs in Weymouth!
> 
> xxx


we were thinking of Dorset,we would love to know more.


----------



## Milliepoochie

We stayed here with Dober and her two boys.

Quite easily accomodated 4 adults and 3 medium/ large dogs.

The Boskins

We booked directly through the owners own website / over the phone though - There was no charge for taking 3 dogs :thumbup: And gave us it slightly cheaper :thumbup: This is the owners parents website for their B and B but its the same family running The Boskins. (If you look in the 'Blog' oart of their websit ethey talk about The Boskins opening)

Cobden Farm Pendle Ribble Valley Forest of Bowland B and B

The owner was very helpful and available when required as they live next door but felt very tranquil and by no means 'in your face'.

It has a wood burner :thumbup: internet :thumbup: under floor heating :thumbup: and a woood burning hot tub :thumbup:

Although you will need a good car to get up the driveway (We had a Toureg :scared  - It is quite steep with a mor ethan 180' turn 1/2 way up. If it wer eicy / cold you would def need a 4X4.

Another important thing the cottage is located on a sheep / cattle farm  But this wasnt a problem with our three - there is a small secure garden and its only a 5 minute drive to safe offlead walking.


----------



## Jobeth

The cottage in Moreton-in-Marsh is dog friendly. It has one double and one two. When I explained that my dog slept on my bed she changed the linen so that he could. There was a walk straight outside the house and lots of dog friendly places nearby. A lovely owner. The only problem was the garden wasn't secure enough.


----------



## springfieldbean

Sherlock, the OH and I have just come back from The Barn in Wales:

Holiday in the Barn | Self catering holidays in West Wale

and it was the nicest place I've ever stayed in. Completely dog friendly - tiled floors, dog biscuit, tag, bowls and towels all provided, two enclosed gardens plus about 6 paddocks with no livestock in, and direct entry to Brechfa Forest!

Honestly, I couldn't imagine a more dog friendly place, and we'll be going back as soon as we can!

They even had dog mags, books and a training DVD by Turid Rugaas :thumbup:

Brechfa Forest is GREAT - there are quite a few cyclists though, so watch out for that. There are a lot of different paths through it, and some are marked for cyclists only, or only for walkers, so if you keep on the right ones it's ok - we didn't have any problem last week but it is probably pretty busy in the summer.

The best thing for me was the size of the barn and its high ceilings, which was just amazing after our tiny basement flat in the middle of a city, and being able to take Sherlock out without putting on his lead! There's a road between the paddocks and the barn, so he had to wear it then, but we could pop into the forest directly from the garden, so no cars to worry about at all! Bliss! :001_smile:


----------



## Tillymint

We have just booked a mini break here:

My Home Page - www.dogsforesthols.co.uk

We haven't been before, but it comes highly recommended from other doggie people I know & the owner is a lovely doggie dedicated lady so everything you need is there

Tilly is so excited as she's never been on holiday before & she is dying to sample what a sandy beach is like (we only have pebbles on our beach!) & it's only an hour away from us


----------



## mmo02old1

Please continue to share.


----------



## semb87

Having used this fantastic board as inspiration we went onto cottages for you and found this hidden treasure and very reasonably priced!

Holiday Cottages Northumberland | Whitelee Holiday Cottages

Booked to go first week of march to the Birk Cottage, it will be Bauer's first holiday and looking forward to long walks and peace and quiet!

Quick tip - despite finding this within budget on cottages for you, I did a quick google of the properties and found they had there own website you could book through - which by doing so we've saved and extra £50


----------



## AdMed

I've been reading this thread on and off and as DH and I have just started looking to move I wondered about the feasibility of doing the following. I'd be really grateful for any comments.

Some of the places we have been looking at have had a small annex, usually one bedroom with an en suite and sometimes a self contained sitting room or very occasionally kitchen. 

It occurred to me that given we live in the countryside and within a reasonable drive of some lovely beaches that there may be an opportunity to offer the annex area as a sort of "holiday cottage" to guests who want somewhere dog friendly to stay.

I have no desire to become a B&B owner so it would simply be a cosy place to stay for a break with your dog, with access to kitchen facilities as needed, and the ability to come and go as you please.

Now obviously we'll be living there in reasonably close proximity, and have a dog of our own. And I wouldn't be offering it commercially (although I would have to sort out insurance etc) but rather to people on here and word of mouth referrals. But assuming we found a reasonable price point (I was thinking around £20 per night) does it sound like it might be something people were interested in?


----------



## jenny armour

AdMed said:


> I've been reading this thread on and off and as DH and I have just started looking to move I wondered about the feasibility of doing the following. I'd be really grateful for any comments.
> 
> Some of the places we have been looking at have had a small annex, usually one bedroom with an en suite and sometimes a self contained sitting room or very occasionally kitchen.
> 
> It occurred to me that given we live in the countryside and within a reasonable drive of some lovely beaches that there may be an opportunity to offer the annex area as a sort of "holiday cottage" to guests who want somewhere dog friendly to stay.
> 
> I have no desire to become a B&B owner so it would simply be a cosy place to stay for a break with your dog, with access to kitchen facilities as needed, and the ability to come and go as you please.
> 
> Now obviously we'll be living there in reasonably close proximity, and have a dog of our own. And I wouldn't be offering it commercially (although I would have to sort out insurance etc) but rather to people on here and word of mouth referrals. But assuming we found a reasonable price point (I was thinking around £20 per night) does it sound like it might be something people were interested in?


£20 per night sounds very reasonable, where are you looking to move to? perhaps you should go on escape to the country lol


----------



## AdMed

jenny armour said:


> £20 per night sounds very reasonable, where are you looking to move to? perhaps you should go on escape to the country lol


We're already in Norfolk so it'd be just "Escape further into the country" 

In likelihood it won't be the "perfect" holiday location, or the most beautifully decorated retreat hence a reasonable for friends and acquaintances only


----------



## Moobli

semb87 said:


> Having used this fantastic board as inspiration we went onto cottages for you and found this hidden treasure and very reasonably priced!
> 
> Holiday Cottages Northumberland | Whitelee Holiday Cottages
> 
> Booked to go first week of march to the Birk Cottage, it will be Bauer's first holiday and looking forward to long walks and peace and quiet!
> 
> Quick tip - despite finding this within budget on cottages for you, I did a quick google of the properties and found they had there own website you could book through - which by doing so we've saved and extra £50


Ooh I stayed there about 7 years ago and the properties are absolutely lovely ... HOWEVER, make sure you take lots of dog throws and towels. One of my over-riding memories was that the cottage had brand new cream carpets throughout  And in typical Northumberland style it rained non stop for the whole five days we were there! As I say, this was 7 years ago, so the cream carpets may be a bit grubbier now  but just so you are aware!

I loved watching the badgers/foxes on the CCTV on the cottage TVs and there are a few good forest walks nearby (Kielder). It is a real sheep area too though, so you will have to keep your dog on a lead around livestock.

Hope you have a nice time.

Here are a couple of pics I took when I stayed there.


----------



## missnaomi

2 Bedroom Cottage Rental in Keswick, Cumbria, England - BARN ROOST, Ruthwaite, Nr Ireby, Keswick

We went here for New Year, it's a quiet area, has an enclosed garden - although very small dogs might be able to squeeze through the fencing, but it's fine for supervised toilet trips and has a BBQ etc to use.

Cottage is well equipped with a double room and bunk beds - more suited to kids. 3 dogs are allowed, which is fair I think as the cottage isn't that large! It's has a washing machine, laminate flooring downstairs, a conservatory with tiles which is useful for drying wet dogs and we had a good time.

Wasn't too expensive either - good area for exploring the lakes!


----------



## missnaomi

fforest - croglofts

We stayed here for a few days in October - it was expensive but beautiful. Great for two adults with room for kids, cool outdoor cooking area, breakfast provided in lodge and dogs could go to breakfast too. Loads of beaches to explore nearby and our dogs loved the underfloor heating! No tvs - lots o time for reading!

The downside is that the accommodation is sort of terraced, didn't matter in rainy October but wouldn't be so good if you and your family and dogs wanted to sit outside unless you were fine with kids running around and potentially other dogs...

Naomi x


----------



## Jackie99

Great thread. Been reading through it slowly. The family are having a get together within the next 2 months (only about 7 of us) and trying to find a nice cottage to all go to for a relaxing few days away but sticking to Wales this time. The dog will be coming and he is DINO so it will need to have very enclosed big, big garden if possible and nice quiet walks nearby so hopefully my dream cottage has been listed already here


----------



## MollySmith

Jackie99 said:


> Great thread. Been reading through it slowly. The family are having a get together within the next 2 months (only about 7 of us) and trying to find a nice cottage to all go to for a relaxing few days away but sticking to Wales this time. The dog will be coming and he is DINO so it will need to have very enclosed big, big garden if possible and nice quiet walks nearby so hopefully my dream cottage has been listed already here


It's not the right location I realise but I'd highly recommend East Ruston cottages Ref Roofs. Sleeps 8 and the garden is massive. You could give a dog loads of exercise in that alone. The only issue would be dogs walking up the lane outside but they are few and far between. It's a shame this gem is in Norfolk though.

I hope you find something here. I've been looking at Cumbria or Dorset so I hope I can recommend something soon.


----------



## Jackie99

MollySmith said:


> It's not the right location I realise but I'd highly recommend East Ruston cottages Ref Roofs. Sleeps 8 and the garden is massive. You could give a dog loads of exercise in that alone. The only issue would be dogs walking up the lane outside but they are few and far between. It's a shame this gem is in Norfolk though.
> 
> I hope you find something here. I've been looking at Cumbria or Dorset so I hope I can recommend something soon.


It looks lovely. The garden is amazing..... Now I just need to convince them all to travel that far.....


----------



## rona

Jackie99 said:


> It looks lovely. The garden is amazing..... Now I just need to convince them all to travel that far.....


There's some availabilities at 
Little Dumpledale Farm

You won't get more dog friendly/understanding and it's not a particularly busy dog area.


----------



## LexiLou2

I am doing a bad holiday now.

We have just rung to book a long weekend at Barkers Stake Farm in Pickering for my birthday. 

It says dog friendly etc on the website, however rung up to book and asked our dog breeds. Of my three the only one they will allow is Nala as she is a lab and they are a good family dog.
They don't allow:
Staffies
Rotties
GSD's 
Dobes
Jack Russells
Any other terrier tyes
Any cross of any of the above
And anything else the owner deems to be a dangerous breed of dog ie if it appears in the media in a horror story it isn't allowed to go.

So all in all not dog friendly at all!!


----------



## MollySmith

LexiLou2 said:


> I am doing a bad holiday now.
> 
> We have just rung to book a long weekend at Barkers Stake Farm in Pickering for my birthday.
> 
> It says dog friendly etc on the website, however rung up to book and asked our dog breeds. Of my three the only one they will allow is Nala as she is a lab and they are a good family dog.
> They don't allow:
> Staffies
> Rotties
> GSD's
> Dobes
> Jack Russells
> Any other terrier tyes
> Any cross of any of the above
> And anything else the owner deems to be a dangerous breed of dog ie if it appears in the media in a horror story it isn't allowed to go.
> 
> So all in all not dog friendly at all!!


Honestly that's so 'breedist'. Maybe this might be handy?

Barker Stakes Farm (Pickering) - B&B Reviews - TripAdvisor


----------



## Jackie99

rona said:


> There's some availabilities at
> Little Dumpledale Farm
> 
> You won't get more dog friendly/understanding and it's not a particularly busy dog area.


This one popped up ages ago when I was looking into cottages. It looks a nice place but not sure it is right for what we want x


----------



## Jackie99

LexiLou2 said:


> I am doing a bad holiday now.
> 
> We have just rung to book a long weekend at Barkers Stake Farm in Pickering for my birthday.
> 
> It says dog friendly etc on the website, however rung up to book and asked our dog breeds. Of my three the only one they will allow is Nala as she is a lab and they are a good family dog.
> They don't allow:
> Staffies
> Rotties
> GSD's
> Dobes
> Jack Russells
> Any other terrier tyes
> Any cross of any of the above
> And anything else the owner deems to be a dangerous breed of dog ie if it appears in the media in a horror story it isn't allowed to go.
> 
> So all in all not dog friendly at all!!


How odd:sosp:

Ive not heard of anywhere refuse a JRT before 

At least you can now look into spending your money somewhere truly dog welcoming.


----------



## JANICE199

Jackie99 said:


> Great thread. Been reading through it slowly. The family are having a get together within the next 2 months (only about 7 of us) and trying to find a nice cottage to all go to for a relaxing few days away but sticking to Wales this time. The dog will be coming and he is DINO so it will need to have very enclosed big, big garden if possible and nice quiet walks nearby so hopefully my dream cottage has been listed already here


*We go to this place every year. Lots of lovely scenery and lots of place to walk the dog. The only down side is the garden isn't very big. It's in North Wales.
Penmaneucha Farm Self Catering Cottages Dolgellau*


----------



## catsandcanines

I haven't been here but this is very unique and very near to a quiet beach: Sleeps 6, Close to Llangrannog beach, Cardigan Bay


----------



## Roxyjade

We went upto Dorset and stopped in a caravan couple of years ago and the caravan was beautiful, immaculate, new clean we couldn't believe it we had our dogs we thought they'd given us wrong caravan but last year we went down Cornwall and again had to ask for a dog caravan and it was filthy! We complained there was chew marks all over dead grass on floor, damp smelly sofas, absolutely discusting as we have a child aswell we said something and all they did was bring us a Hoover!! 

Why are so many places so un dog friendly and treat us dog owners differently!! :-(


----------



## MollySmith

Roxyjade said:


> We went upto Dorset and stopped in a caravan couple of years ago and the caravan was beautiful, immaculate, new clean we couldn't believe it we had our dogs we thought they'd given us wrong caravan but last year we went down Cornwall and again had to ask for a dog caravan and it was filthy! We complained there was chew marks all over dead grass on floor, damp smelly sofas, absolutely discusting as we have a child aswell we said something and all they did was bring us a Hoover!!
> 
> Why are so many places so un dog friendly and treat us dog owners differently!! :-(


Could you put a link on here with the Dorset caravan please in case anyone else wants to book it


----------



## Roxyjade

Yes it's Highlands End

Highlands end the sites called, up near bridport, Dorset. the dog caravans are lush and the even the bar and restaurant is dog friendly we even took ours for our meals on a night! X


----------



## grant wewelcomedogs

There are a few hotels I have visited that are good including Fortingall House in Perthshire and Trigony House in Dumfries and Galloway - both make you feel very relaxed with a dog in tow... also check We Welcome Dogs - Explore for Scottish dog friendly places


----------



## jenny armour

Roxyjade said:


> We went upto Dorset and stopped in a caravan couple of years ago and the caravan was beautiful, immaculate, new clean we couldn't believe it we had our dogs we thought they'd given us wrong caravan but last year we went down Cornwall and again had to ask for a dog caravan and it was filthy! We complained there was chew marks all over dead grass on floor, damp smelly sofas, absolutely discusting as we have a child aswell we said something and all they did was bring us a Hoover!!
> 
> Why are so many places so un dog friendly and treat us dog owners differently!! :-(


do these people belong to the tourist board or something, if so i would complain in writing


----------



## Moobli

I just got back on Sunday from a short break I had with my sister (and her border terrier) to Strathyre near Callander. We went from Thurs-Sun. It was lovely ... but just not long enough 

Anyway, we stayed here Home

I had spotted an advert for it in one of the monthly dog magazines and it was hailed as a dog paradise. Each log cabin (there are two) and the cottage (where we stayed) allowed up to four dogs in each :thumbup:.

There are plenty of lovely forestry, woodland, lochside and mountain walks and the cottage and cabins stand in 12 acres of grounds, which you are encouraged to use (little shovels are provided to clean up after your dog).

The local pub in the village was also VERY dog friendly, and all the locals seemed to bring their dogs and let them off leads to wander about. All were friendly and well behaved too. I was very proud of my boy, who behaved impeccably 

Anyway, here are a selection of the piccies I took.

I hope you like them 

Red squirrels are thriving in this area and we saw five or six daily around our cottage










Zak at Rob Roy's grave










A snowy walk up Kirkton Glen










Daisy - my sister's Border










Looking back down the Glen










Zak looking handsome :wub:










Back in the cottage, and watching squirrels ... it was like dog TV :laugh:










Ardoch Lodge itself










The garden (and view) at Ardoch Lodge










The cottage was a little old fashioned, but was warm (log burner in the cottage with logs, firelighters and coal provided) and clean and decorated in a way which was ideal for dogs on holiday (dark carpets etc). Guests are asked not to allow dogs on furniture or beds, but we took plenty of throws and towels, just incase they did get up.

Living room










Kitchen (tiny, but well equipped)










Double bedroom (there was also a twin)










The view down towards Strathyre










Do we have to go home already mum?


----------



## Dogless

Now that's my kind of place Moobli!


----------



## nefott

Have just been for a lovely week in Cornwall and I can thoroughly recommend this place The Barns - The henhouse website

We stayed in the Bantams Roost, great little cottage, but there is no barrier between downstairs and upstairs, though the owners will lend you some trellis to block stair access (though our dog worked out how to push it out!). The owners are lovely people and give great recommendations for dog walks/dog friendly beaches and dog friendly places to eat.

Our dog is quite reactive and did bark at the owners on occasion but they were great with him and let him bark away until they could say hello.

The meadow they have is fully enclosed (though part of it is hedge so if you've got a real escape artist they may make it out!). Sadly the dog Morgen on the website is no longer with them, but they had just got a new puppy in the week we were there, so there will be a playmate for dogs in future.

It was lovely and we will probably go back again :thumbsup:


----------



## diefenbaker

Just got back from a week here... lovely place... front garden big enough for a play and agility equipment.. then a 2 acre paddock for a morning walk and wee.

Milladon Farmhouse (ref TAK) in Nr. St Germans | cottages4you


----------



## diefenbaker

I have also stayed here before. Again, the big field is for your exclusive use.

Orchard Cottage (ref 15738) in Lower Netherton | cottages4you


----------



## diefenbaker

Moobli said:


> Do we have to go home already mum?


Moobli thanks for taking my dog on holiday. Don't want him to get fat and bored before I nap him.


----------



## MollySmith

diefenbaker said:


> Just got back from a week here... lovely place... front garden big enough for a play and agility equipment.. then a 2 acre paddock for a morning walk and wee.
> 
> Milladon Farmhouse (ref TAK) in Nr. St Germans | cottages4you


That looks great, is the garden enclosed for dogs, I think we might book it if it is.


----------



## diefenbaker

MollySmith said:


> That looks great, is the garden enclosed for dogs, I think we might book it if it is.


It's not secure. If your dog is a "bolter" he would get out. He'd then have a long single track lane to run down before real danger. I never left Dief out unsupervised.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=st+...St+Germans,+Cornwall,+United+Kingdom&t=h&z=20

Don't be put off by the industrial units behind. It's low traffic and there's no access past the house ( google needs updating )


----------



## dog4god

*Cornwall/Devon​*Caravan | Park | Camping | Campsite | Storage | Devon | Cornwall | Dog | Friendly
Hi all, I am on my holidays for a week in Cornwall, we are staying in a 4 berth caravan on a site near Bude just on the borders of Devon the north side.
The van is very nicely situated in like a cul-de-sac they have a web site that I will include.
The good bit it is dog friendly, they have a bar come restaurant with a conservatory attached, down stairs there is a games room, you can take your dog in all the rooms.
There also is a wooded area dog walk a bit on the muddy side now but also a large enclosed field that I let my dog have a good run on, if you go to the field at night make sure that you have a good torch.
You can park your car by the van.
Many walks in or around the site but no entertainment.
If you have your own van they cater for them as well.
If you would like a cheep holiday do have a look at the site.
The beach is about 8 miles away Widemouth Bay is dog friendly, parts of Bude as well.
Caravan | Park | Camping | Campsite | Storage | Devon | Cornwall | Dog | Friendly


----------



## semb87

Well, we've just got back from a week up at Whitelee cottages and I cannot sing praise enough! The owners are extremely welcoming, location is great to get to all the major Northumberland attractions and to get to Scotland. The farm sits within a valley with miles of walks including Whitelee Hill - a 2 hour vertical hike to the top which almost did for me!

Enclosed garden which is great and reasonably priced for a beautiful cottage - it even has nature webcams where you can view foxes, badgers, birds of prey and lambs give or take the time of year

A few pics of our boy enjoying himself fully! Having done around 30 miles for the week including a 10 mile beach walk he's now glad to have a early night in his basket :thumbup:

I ended up taking almost 250 photos including some of the cottage itself but won't bore you with too many


----------



## grant wewelcomedogs

Some great places here and really useful tips here. I have set up a website that is a guide to dog friendly Scotland. As everyone here seems to be keen on finding dog friendly accommodation and other places I wondered if anyone had just 5 minutes free to fill in the following survey about your life as a dog owners We Welcome Dogs March 2013 Survey. It honestly, truthfully will only take just 5 mins...

Thank you very much for taking the time if you were able to - otherwise have a great day and wrap up well...:smile5:


----------



## missnaomi

Beach Approach Cottage - Self Catering Holiday Accommodation in Filey, North Yorkshire

This looks nice!


----------



## Barcode

Any recommendations for a cottage-lodge in S. Wales (Tenby, Saundersfood, St David's) that can accommodate two dogs and has a hot tub?! May well have to sacrifice the latter.


----------



## MollySmith

Try Under the Thatch - romantic cottages and gypsy caravan holidays in Wales.

They are so helpful and the owner has a dog that appears often on their Facebook pages in any restoration photos! Not all of them take dogs but most do. They have a place with a hot tub, Hen Glyn, but it's in the Breacon Beacons


----------



## MollySmith

Sleeps 5, Coastal footpath at Aberporth, Cardigan Bay

We went here pre-Molly but it takes dogs so I thought I would say a few words on it. First UTT are great, they have a great policy on restoration and have unusual places to stay mostly across Wales but are growing all the time yet still know their properties. The owner has a dog so they can give you a good appraisal of how the places suit your pet.

Wendy is a converted railway carriage in Aberporth with views of the sea from the front door. Outside is a veranda with two long benches so you can enjoy breakfast outside. Inside is small, it says two dogs but you'd be a little pushed to fit them in. Sleeping arrangements for furries that like to share a bed or bedroom might difficult and the sofa is tiny. I went with my OH and we had good weather so we sat outside a lot but I think it would be hard to stay indoors a lot and remain comfortable.

The carriage is set down a pathway near cliff edge so you need to factor in luggage arrangements as you cannot get the car close (the village car park is very safe). The carriage as a trolley. Also keep the drop in mind if you have dogs that like to be off lead and if they are reactive on lead this isn't the place to go as lots of dog walkers use the path all the time. It's the coastal path right outside the gate so you can walk for miles but not so commercial as Cornwall. The beaches nearby are all dog friendly and the area has lots to offer for days out. The garden is secure too.


----------



## MollySmith

Lighthouse Keeper's Cottage 1 - Yorkshire & North East England | National Trust Holiday Cottages

We stayed here too pre-Molly but I thought I'd leave a brief review and some pics as it's probably really good for dogs. It's pricey at peak times and I'll be absolutely honest a bit spooky. Souter has a reputation for ghosts and I'm not easily persuaded but in the week we were there I heard footsteps whilst I was alone on the stairs, the sound of something dragging in the kitchen whilst we sat inside it and outside the sound of children playing even though it was 11ish at night and completely quiet... apart from that it's just lovely!!









There is a tiny beach nearby, stone but you can see how close to the lighthouse it is









The fog horn is not used apart from special days









There is a free tour for guests and this is the view, the walled garden can be secured by gates for your dog after hours but you can see the cliff edge is close to the path so best for lead doggies









This is the view to the car park and main road. You can see it's open so again maybe best for lead dogs. Be aware that the visitors to the lighthouse will try to come into the house if you leave your door open! And the pathway you can see comes up to the kitchen window as I found to my horror, opening up the blind on the first morning in my pj's!


----------



## WillSpencer

Hi! I visited Carswell Cottages (Carswell Farm - organic farm holiday cottages on the South Devon coast) and they were fabulous. Dog-friendly in a brilliant location about 5 mins walk to the beach. Fields surround the beautifully presented cottages and everything is comfortable. We stayed in Shepherds Cottage, and we've only visited the once so can't comment on other cottages but I thorougly recommend them.

It can get booked up very quickly so book ahead!


----------



## chissy 15

Bees Knees holiday cottage in Cornwall is great place to take your dog. Near Tehidy Park, has great pet friendly garden plus hot tub. Booked through Cornish Traditional Cottages.


----------



## MollySmith

Not been but I saw this pop up on my Facebook feed and read up about it. The field outside the door is an exercise area for dogs - very handy!

Holiday cottages in Welcombe Mouth, North Devon, Devon | Barn View sleeps 6 for year 2013 | Helpful Holidays


----------



## Jobeth

Holly cottage in Hutton-Le-Hole, North Yorkshire. The entrance hall has flagstones, so easy to clean your dog when they get in. It has 4 bedrooms on 3 floors. A downstairs toilet, bathroom and an en-suite. My 4kg yorkie was small enough to get under the driveway gate, so the garden wasn't secure but my Lhasa/poodle was fine. The owner did say I could get in touch with the caretakers to sort it out. The pub and the museum are both dog friendly and there is a lovely stream running through the village. Loads of places to eat indoors, especially in Whitby.


----------



## Stellabelly

Have just booked this for later in the year.
Never been before so don't know what it's like first hand although reviews are very good and has stunning views.

Tan Y Fron | Llanberis | Caernarfon | Self Catering Holiday Cottage


----------



## Phoenix24

Two years ago I went with my family and our two yorkies to the Scilly Isles. We stayed in self catered accomodation callec 'The Moos' on St Mary's.

The Moos self catering accommodation, St Mary's, Isles of Scilly

The place itself was ok - I would say obviously dog friendly - they even had a cupboard full of stuff you might need ie bowls and toys. But there were some dog hairs on the spare bedding. It was warm enough, though, and the kitchen was small but had all we needed. The small front garden was enclosed, though there is little traffic on the road outside.

Its sited up and away from the town - a good walk, though there are taxis, and a bus that shows up from time to time. Its a haven for bird lovers, for sure, and plenty of places to take the dogs for a walk. If anything its better than being in town, as in summer some of the beaches are off limits to dogs.

Worth a look if you are not fussy.


----------



## caninedivine

just wanted to list this place up. absolutely superb. in 5 acres of free roaming ground, with countless acres of natural england woodlands around that you can wonder through. dogs welcome, they have dogs too. brilliant. 10 mins to stroud and just of a417.
Luxury Holiday Apartment in Cotswolds Gloucestershire | Broadbridge Mews


----------



## MollySmith

Phoenix24 said:


> Two years ago I went with my family and our two yorkies to the Scilly Isles. We stayed in self catered accomodation callec 'The Moos' on St Mary's.
> 
> The Moos self catering accommodation, St Mary's, Isles of Scilly
> 
> The place itself was ok - I would say obviously dog friendly - they even had a cupboard full of stuff you might need ie bowls and toys. But there were some dog hairs on the spare bedding. It was warm enough, though, and the kitchen was small but had all we needed. The small front garden was enclosed, though there is little traffic on the road outside.
> 
> Its sited up and away from the town - a good walk, though there are taxis, and a bus that shows up from time to time. Its a haven for bird lovers, for sure, and plenty of places to take the dogs for a walk. If anything its better than being in town, as in summer some of the beaches are off limits to dogs.
> 
> Worth a look if you are not fussy.


I absolutely love the Isles of Scilly, I think I'd happily live on St Martin's for ever


----------



## MilosDogTraining

*South Wales. Sleeps 4.*

A very nice place to stay with a dog. Surrounded by fields that are perfect for walks. Clean and comfortable. Friendly owners. I posted pictures and more details about the area in my blog here.


----------



## Barbs

Hello everyone! 

My name is Barbara and I spend a lot of time with my husband and our Westie Millie at our gorgeous holiday home facing the sea in West Someret. The immaculate park is very dog friendly with immediate beach access all year round. They even allow well behaved dogs in the owners lounge where the staff have treats behind reception!
The park is in front of England's first ever designated area of outstanding natural beauty, The Quantock Hills and very close to Exmoor National park. There are loads of great dog walking areas nearby.
I would be more than happy to advise anyone on holiday options and even holiday home ownership experience like ours!

Regards,

Barb


----------



## TRIO2013

Northumberland is a terrific amazing place to bring dogs. Except for one small stretch the entire coastline is a dog beach and the coastline is very long and varied. Plus there is a lot of land with tracks around the fields to let dogs off lead.

A really great tip from me is - Be careful though which cottage you choose as most of them here accept dogs (and you can easily find them online) that it's not in an area of sheep fields. Northumberland is mainly arable and so has many tracks and 'set aside' fields for dogs to explore HOWEVER in the areas that farm sheep you'll find zero tracks or any places at all to let your dog off lead and it's very frustrating. My clever tip is to look at a map (i.e. google) and study the surrounding fields for white dots - these are sheep - if there, then avoid. If the fields look cultivated or livestock-free then you'll have a great holiday!


----------



## Dogless

We have just returned from a wonderful week here: Estrayer Park Farm | Estrayer Park Farm in Dartmoor National Park (2mls SW)

The house itself is huge and very comfortably furnished, plus well equipped. The owners are very welcoming and dog friendly.



There is a small, secure courtyard area and a large garden where humans can sit out and enjoy a beer or two and dogs can play. I kept Kilo on a longline though because the fence was fairly low (about 4ft) and on one side (over a small stream) there was a small unfenced area. On the other side is a road where traffic moves fast and Kilo is occasionally interested in chasing the odd lone vehicle.





In addition there was a gap in one corner and low fence where there were a couple of sheep and their lambs and also a gap under the farmyard gate.





The longline wasn't really a hassle and the boys had a blast however so it didn't detract much from the property at all.

The house is about 1.5 miles from Okehampton which has everything you need - supermarkets, vet, medical care and there are loads of fabulous walks on Dartmoor within a very short drive.

Worn out dogs!



ETA - two large crates were available at the property for dogs if needed.


----------



## LexiLou2

We have just been here

Clapham Holme Farm Holiday Cottages

For a long weekend and it was fab. There are 4 cottages that are dog friendly, the site is dogs on lead only as they have a petting farm etc on the site but the owners are really dog friendly.

The site is fairly remote but there is a disused railway literally 5 minute walk that runs right into Hornsea for the beach or into hull the other way. There is also a lovely little beach 2 miles away which is dog friendly all the year round.

The pub up the road was fab for food but isn't dog friendly, but because I'd take my crates the owners were fine me leaving the dogs in the cottage.

It says 2 dogs but we asked about 3 and they were fine.


----------



## Angie3144

Mailscot View - Wye Valley, Symonds Yat, Self-Catering Holiday Accommodation

Can highly recommend this cottage as we've just come back from a glorious bank holiday weekend. It states on the website that they accept 2 dogs but the owners, Gill and Tony, were happy for us to take 3 and have even had 10(small) dogs staying in the cottage! Just email them as they are very friendly and accommodating.

Gill and Tony were lovely and left homemade chocolate cake for us and liver cake for the dogs. Property is all on one level and has hard flooring throughout so no need to worry about dirty paws and carpets. Garden is totally secure but best of all is that it has direct access on to Mailscot Wood which is part of the Forest of Dean. Literally five paces from the garden gate! Deer and wild boar roam the forest and you can walk for miles in the stunning forest and hardly see a soul. The whole area is fantastic for dogs and we're already looking to book again for the end of summer.
Angie


----------



## MollySmith

Just bumping to say don't forget to add any new places if you are going away this summer or half term


----------



## marieanna

I love taking my pets for a holiday. That's the reason why I get to be familiar with accommodations that are pet friendly. Among the accommodations that I have tried, http://www.bluechipholidays.co.uk/dog-friendly-cottages.html is so far the one that has satisfied me with nice facilities and area. Their accommodations are near the pet friendly beaches where we can walk every morning. There are things to note on the times and the beaches in South West UK where you can't take your dogs with you at the beach. Here's the list http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/item/2628 of beaches and additional information on rules on beach walks with your pet.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

We have just returned from a week on Dartmoor staying in this lovely little cottage:

About us and Stone Farm

Here is a link to the pictures taken of the cottage and surrounding walks from our holiday

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/314068-pickle-holiday-pics.html

It is a tiny little cottage, just one bedroom, but it is really well equipped and has everything you need, even dressing gowns and slippers supplied, which I have never know in a self catering cottage before.

The cottage is on a small (non working) farm, the retired owners live in the farmhouse which is just next door. They have a cocker spaniel called Fudge!

You are free to wander on their 6 acres, which is made up of a beautiful garden with stream and waterfall, pony paddocks and a woodland. The cottage is on a very small rural lane a long way from any busy roads.

The surrounding area is fantastic for walks, and there are a couple of good walks you can do directly from the cottage although it's in a bit of a dip so all walks start with a steep uphill!

Loads of dog friendly, good food pub nearby (I've listed the ones we tried in the link above)

The cottage was only £295 for the week and it is a fixed price throughout the year - no massive price hike in July and August or at Christmas/New Year :thumbup:

We will definitely be going back


----------



## MichaelG

This is a great idea. We have just come back from a short 4 day break in Ilfracombe and my puppy loved it. We have a Old Tyme Bulldog. We stayed at Hidden Valley and they have a lodge for dogs they also accommodate caravans and camping . Great walks on the grounds of hidden valley with a running stream with my puppy loved. We went to 3 beaches where dogs were allowed and we were told by a couple we met there are lots more too. I highly recommend Woolacombe the beach is beautiful for dogs and owners.


----------



## MollySmith

We stayed here recently

Forge Cottage | Kett Country Cottages | Property Details

I can recommend the garden as being very safe for dogs, completely enclosed at the back with high fences. The front is also enclosed but it's a low picket fence. All floors downstairs are wipe clean.

However, dogs are not allowed on the flower border/rockery in the garden which does mean the positives of a high fence are contradictory. Dogs are not allowed on furniture but also (not noted in any part of the contract) is that dogs must remain downstairs. I suggest taking a stairgate as there is no door on the bottom or top of the stairs. I have asked the agency to include this in the description.


----------



## ackerleynelson

Lovely Idea..... :001_smile:


----------



## springfieldbean

We've just come back from this barn in Shropshire:

Willow Brook Barn | Asterton | | Self Catering Holiday Cottage

It's in such a beautiful place (I'd never been to Shropshire before and I now want to move there!) and the barn is lovely. It's very dog friendly - the owner's house is next to the barn and she has a big, friendly lab, and the barn has floorboards in the living room so you don't need to worry about muddy paws (the bedrooms are carpeted with white bedding though, so no dogs in there).

There are amazing walks straight from the front door. Quite a lot of sheep, which usually means we have to keep Sherlock on a lead, but because of the type of land, which was bushy and brackeny so sheep could easily move out of sight, Sherlock didn't get the urge to chase them so we rarely had to put him on his lead. (He was also being incredibly well-behaved, and was as obedient as a sheepdog - maybe he's finally grown up!)

The Barn has its own small garden area, but this is part of the owner's large garden and isn't enclosed so you have to watch your dogs (although while the owner was there she was happy for Sherlock to play in the whole garden with her dog). There's a little gate onto the drive/road, which a dog could probably get through quite easily if he wanted to. The village is TINY though (only 40 people) so there's barely any traffic.

Really nice pub within walking distance which has a garden and a patio so is great for dogs, and does amazingly nice food (you have to try the veggie fish & chips which has battered halloumi to kill for) and you can drive to Ludlow and Shrewsbury if you feel like visiting civilisation, which both have great doggy riverside walks.

We booked really last minute and got a discount, but it's reasonably priced anyway especially if there are 4 of you (there's a double room and a twin room, both big).

The barn:









Our bit of the garden:









A walk along the bottom of the Mynd, just across the road from the barn:


----------



## springfieldbean

foxyrockmeister said:


> We have just returned from a week on Dartmoor staying in this lovely little cottage:
> 
> About us and Stone Farm
> 
> Here is a link to the pictures taken of the cottage and surrounding walks from our holiday
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/314068-pickle-holiday-pics.html
> 
> It is a tiny little cottage, just one bedroom, but it is really well equipped and has everything you need, even dressing gowns and slippers supplied, which I have never know in a self catering cottage before.
> 
> The cottage is on a small (non working) farm, the retired owners live in the farmhouse which is just next door. They have a cocker spaniel called Fudge!
> 
> You are free to wander on their 6 acres, which is made up of a beautiful garden with stream and waterfall, pony paddocks and a woodland. The cottage is on a very small rural lane a long way from any busy roads.
> 
> The surrounding area is fantastic for walks, and there are a couple of good walks you can do directly from the cottage although it's in a bit of a dip so all walks start with a steep uphill!
> 
> Loads of dog friendly, good food pub nearby (I've listed the ones we tried in the link above)
> 
> The cottage was only £295 for the week and it is a fixed price throughout the year - no massive price hike in July and August or at Christmas/New Year :thumbup:
> 
> We will definitely be going back


This one looks *amazing*, FRM  Going to try and remember it next time we go on holiday! Lovely photos on your other thread too


----------



## mummyschnauzer

Dog friendly Lake District 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Can I pass this on to forum members, if anyone is ever visiting Haverthwaite 

Steam Train Station, in the Lake District, dogs are most welcome at the train 

station cafe, and on the steam train journey/ boat trip to Bowness/ 

Ambleside, and if you stop at Bowness, and wish to wander around the little 

town, you will find signs at every Hotel, Restaurant, and cafe, welcoming 

dogs inside and outside if you wish to have a meal. We had a lovely 2 and 1/2 

hours wandering around the shops and having lunch in a local pub with Alfie 

and he was even offered a cool bowl of water. Well done, the Lake District 

for providing a Dog Friendly Place.


----------



## mummyschnauzer

HOPE THESE TIPS HELP YOU ENJOY YOUR CAMPING TRIP WITH YOUR DOGS.

MOST IMPORTANT  MAKE UP TEMPORARY DOG TAGS, INCLUDING YOUR MOBILE PHONE AND CAMP SITE IN CASE YOUR DOG IS LOST OR STOLEN.

Make up a first aid kit for your dogs, 

Items to Include in Your first aid Kit
Keep a list of any medication your dog/dogs are already on, or any ongoing medical problems.
	Scissors - for cutting out things matted in fur, freeing your pet from entanglements.
	Sterile eye wash - make sure it is eye wash, not contact lens solution.
	Tweezers - to remove splinters, or other foreign materials from wounds.
	Tick remover tool - if you are in a tick-infested area, consider one of many tools to easily remove ticks and reduce additional damage or infection during removal.

	Ear wash - speak to your vet about what one would be best for your pet.
	Toenail trimmer and styptic pencil - for TORN TOENAILS. Cornstarch also works for torn nails, but not for skin wounds.
	QuikClot or similar - to stop bleeding (wounds).
	Tape - preferably the 1" white medical tape. Easy to tear off and holds well.
	Roll Gauze - used for bandaging, an aid to stop bleeding, and padding for splints.
	Bandage Scissors - these scissors have a blunted blade to easily slip between skin and bandage material and not cut the patient's skin.
	Antiseptic wash or wipes - look for non-stinging preparations such as chlorhexidine or betadine. Rubbing alcohol is not good for open sores or wounds.
	Antibiotic ointment - over-the-counter "general purpose" antibiotic ointment for light use with minor skin wounds. Not for eye use. Caution is advised for animals that may ingest by licking. The antibiotics are absorbed via the skin, remaining ointment may collect debris or actually slow healing in some cases. Use with discretion.
	Latex or plastic exam gloves - for your protection and your pet's protection - use when the situation is messy.
	Extra towels, wash cloths and a blanket - use for washing, keeping warm/cool, and if necessary, a way to transport the injured pet (sling).
	A list of phone numbers - your regular vet, The Vet where you are staying, THIS CAN BE OBTAINED FROM THE CAMP SITE WHERE YOU ARE STAYING.
Another tip: program these numbers in your cell phone.
	Vinegar  to apply to wasp stings.
	Sun screen to apply to light coloured dogs
	PLACE ALL THESE ITEMS IN A STURDY PLASTIC BOX WITH A LID, LABEL FOR USE ON DOGS ONLY.

LIST OF ITEMS TO TAKE WITH YOU
YOUR PETS NORMAL FOOD and plastic box with a lid to store it in, so vermin cannot get access to it and contaminate it.
Plenty of water from home, as water from different areas than your own, can upset their tummies.
PET BEDS OR OLD BLANKETS
PLENTY OF TOWELS
SPARE COLLAR/LEADS IN CASE LOST OR BROKEN
STAKES FOR TIEING OUT DOGS
LOCK DOGS IN CAR WHILST HAVING SHOWER.
AFTER WALKS INSPECT FOR TICKS, AND PAWS FOR CUTS AND GRAZES.
GLOW IN THE DARK COLLARS, FOR WALKING DOGS AROUND CAMPSITE, SOME ARENT VERY WELL LIT OUTSIDE main walkways.
DOG BACK PACKS, FOR THEM TO CARRY SMALL ITEMS LIKE FOLD UP CONTAINERS FOR WATER ETC., WHILST OUT WALKING.
FAVOURITE BALLS, TOYS AND CHEWS TO KEEP THEM OCCUPIED.
Allow dogs extra food and rest if taking on more frequent walks than at home.
REMEMBER THE CAMP SITE CODE, DONT ALLOW YOUR DOGS to BARK UNNECESSARILY AND BE A NUSIANCE TO OTHER CAMPERS AND PLEASE CLEAN UP AFTER YOUR PETS. 
PLEASE REMEMBER NOT TO LEAVE YOUR DOG IN THE SUN WITHOUT SHADE, tied up OUTSIDE YOUR TENT/caravan/ motor home. 
Please be aware if you are walking your dog around farm STOCK ie:- SHEEP, COWS, PLEASE WALK AROUND THE OUTSIDE OF THE FIELD AND KEEP YOUR DOGS ON A LEAD. Humans and dogs have been killed or injured by cows especially if they have calves, and farmers can shoot a dog if it appears loose and chasing his stock in his field.
ABOVE ALL ELSE HAVE A GREAT TIME.


----------



## mummyschnauzer

Driving with Dogs, the UK's biggest resource for dog friendly walks, beaches, accommodation and more

The above link is very useful whilst driving with dogs and you need to know where to stop off the Motorway to exercise your dogs, this link has a lot of info to ensure this.


----------



## SueAllen

Hello everybody and particularly MollySmith!  What a great thread. Lots of ideas. I go away with friends every year and between us we have 5 dogs. It can be a real pain finding somewhere that is definitely dog friendly so I am going to be looking at all of these places. It's a bit of a busman's holiday though as I run my own very dog friendly holiday cottages here in Norfolk!!  MollySmith has recommended one - Red Roofs - but I have several others and the list is growing all the time. East Ruston Cottages|Very Dog Friendly Holiday Accommodation|Norfolk Broads and beaches Whilst we don't have any dramatic scenery and mountains we do have some amazing big skies, dry weather and fabulous sandy beaches, most of which have no restrictions and lots of very easy access countryside with very little livestock. It's very quiet here (we're not in the 'posh' part of North Norfolk that does get a bit busy!) and most places - pubs etc - are dog friendly too. We know the difference between dog friendly and dog tolerant! Got a facebook page too. Ok, advert over. :blushing::wink5:


----------



## Indiandpuppy

The Kings Arms Hotel In Lockerbie Scotland
Very dog friendly hotel with good vegetarian food options and clean rooms. Owned by my family members parents in law- I couldn't recommend it enough. There were 3 dogs there during our stay, the owners dog and 2 visitors. Can't wait till Marnie is old enough to go without peeing everywhere (she is mainly house trained but not 100% as of yet :nonod:


----------



## MollySmith

Hello Sue


----------



## diefenbaker

Just spent a week here.

Bed & breakfast Normandy castle accommodation B & B Normandy Chateau de la Puisaye

Great if you can get to France. We popped through the tunnel. Stayed in the holiday cottage which you can see to the right of the main house.

It has it's own enclosed garden but you can also walk around the entire Chateau grounds and woods.

Two downstairs double bedrooms if your dog doesn't do stairs.

Village with restaurants and bars is walkable in 30-40 minutes. Great for a drunken stroll back but still far enough away for complete quiet at night.

Owner is English and runs the B&B in the main house so no language problems. Very reasonably priced for a week.


----------



## diefenbaker

Other week of holiday was in this place.

Cottage Le Pavillon Ref. : G2236 | in La Folletière - Seine Maritime

Another fantastic site and really remote in the middle of nowhere. Owner very nice chap. Gites is in the middle of his fruit farm.


----------



## Jackie99

Stayed here just recently

Holiday house in Brecon, Llangors with walking, beach/lake nearby, jacuzzi/hot tub, balcony/terrace, internet access, rural retreat, TV, DVD

The pictures do it no justice. It is just stunning. I didn't want to leave!! A lot of thought gone into the design. There is a Hot tub in the garden, a lovely sized garden overlooking stunning views to admire and endless fields (dog needed to be on lead in these if the farm animals where in there but more than welcome to use, public footpaths etc) but we rarely ventured in them as he was so shattered from the walks around the Lake! fruit trees/herbs etc in the front garden that you are welcome to pick. Friendly/helpful owners. So much space inside. Local pubs just 1 minute walk away. A 5 minute walk to Llangorse Lake which is fabulous. The dog swam and swam! Not far from Brecon which has another huge park and lake. Would love to return here soon.

A few pictures that I took
-






















































Such a lovely relaxing holiday and so nice to be able to take the dog 

Am Now looking for a last minute break any time during this month. However prices seem to be extreme and everywhere is booked up!!! So If anyone knows of any lovely cottages etc tucked away in South Wales for 6 plus people and a biggish garden that may still be up for grabs then please, please let me know!!!


----------



## MollySmith

Thank you Dief and Jackie, and everyone else who is contributing with some lovely links to great places


----------



## bay20

ebonyblack said:


> Yes great idea  would love a dog friendly B and B and one that offered dog sitting so we could go to the pub... Well it is our holiday too


i took my dog to the Master Builders hotel in Beaulieu new forest recently. great on site pub dogs can go in and you can leave your dog in the room as long you are onsite and reception know you are not in the room. so we would go to dinner in their nice restaurant knowing we could get our dog after dinner and head to the pub for after dinner drinks with him. Dogs must be on leads on the grounds which are lovely (i just took an extendable lead) but lots of places to walk around the hotel, it is the new forest after all, and a short drive to the beach. they offer dog beds, bowls and treats on arrival. http://www.themasterbuilders.co.uk/

Also looking for a cottage in October myself. High walls/fence, fully enclosed gardens, tiled floors and a large enough spare room/kitchen for our crate in the dorset area near to the beach so look forward to thoughts on this.


----------



## Jillyd

:smile5:
My family have stayed here with their dog and say it is brilliant!!! 
2 High Glenridding, Glenridding, Ullswater Self Catering Cottage Holidays ☼ Absolute Escapes (Lettings) Ltd
I unfortunately haven't been able to take my 2 Border Collies on holiday yet.....but one day soon, hopefully :smile5:
I have entered them in a competition to win a cottage voucher.....
ANY VOTES GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!

Preloved | Ginny & Charlie

Many thanks


----------



## diefenbaker

Not a cottage but I've just done the Bank Holiday camping at Chideock. The owning company run a few sites and seem very dog friendly.

Woof Guide - West Dorset Leisure Holidays


----------



## BenBoy

I haven't been through this whole thread so this may have been mentioned already! We stayed at The Tender from this selection of cottages in Norfolk for our first doggie holiday and we loved it;

East Ruston Cottages|Very Dog Friendly Holiday Accommodation|Norfolk Broads and beaches


----------



## Freddie and frank

springfieldbean said:


> Sherlock, the OH and I have just come back from The Barn in Wales:
> 
> Holiday in the Barn | Self catering holidays in West Wale
> 
> and it was the nicest place I've ever stayed in. Completely dog friendly - tiled floors, dog biscuit, tag, bowls and towels all provided, two enclosed gardens plus about 6 paddocks with no livestock in, and direct entry to Brechfa Forest!
> 
> Honestly, I couldn't imagine a more dog friendly place, and we'll be going back as soon as we can!
> 
> They even had dog mags, books and a training DVD by Turid Rugaas :thumbup:
> 
> Brechfa Forest is GREAT - there are quite a few cyclists though, so watch out for that. There are a lot of different paths through it, and some are marked for cyclists only, or only for walkers, so if you keep on the right ones it's ok - we didn't have any problem last week but it is probably pretty busy in the summer.
> 
> The best thing for me was the size of the barn and its high ceilings, which was just amazing after our tiny basement flat in the middle of a city, and being able to take Sherlock out without putting on his lead! There's a road between the paddocks and the barn, so he had to wear it then, but we could pop into the forest directly from the garden, so no cars to worry about at all! Bliss! :001_smile:


Just booked a weekend here in November. 
Ok, so it may be pants weather then, but I don't care.

It's our first break with all three dogs. My husband has always put off going away with the dogs, even though we have been camping a few times in the past with the boys, and I've just gone along with it but its something I've always wanted to do so I just booked it up and we're going. 

It looks ideal.....bike trails for son and husband, plenty of fields for me and the dogs. Perfect. 
I'll make it work so that we all enjoy it and hopefully it'll make him want to holiday more with the dogs. 

Will report back end of November.


----------



## MollySmith

We have just come back from Holmes House, also run by the same people as Red Roofs where we have stayed before and The Tender which has been mentioned on here.

Holmes House | East Ruston | North Norfolk Coast | Dog friendly | Near sandy beaches

Lovely Sue has posted so much detail and photos onto this link and the Facebook page for Holmes House it's hard to add much more. The house is completely geared up for dogs, there are throws for sofa surfers, spare leads and treats for dogs. A lovely touch was a welcoming bowl of fresh water in the hall for Molly which she immediately gobbled and dripped over Caz (the owner's) feet!

Caz also owns a horse in an adjoining paddock and a gorgeous Afghan called Murphy who is happy to play with visitors. He was there to welcome us and took us around the house. He tends to the land behind so visited most days but was never ever intrusive. Caz not Murphy!

Inside the house there were biscuits and milk for humans, loads of tea and coffee, dishwasher tablets, lots of fluffy towels, wood for the stove if needed - just very comfortable.

It's about 3 or 4 miles from Stalham which has almost everything you could need from takeaways (Cinanmon is a great curry house), banks and Truly Local which only sells produce made in a 35 mile radius. They have a great selection of beer and dog biccies. We were able to walk down the lane to nosey at Wind in the Willows, another property on the books of East Ruston Cottages.

Turn left from the front door and there is the Weavers Way which is a flat walk to East Ruston one way and the old canal the other. There are lots of details in the cottage (two drawers of leaflets). One thing to note is that you may find a few off lead dogs on the Weavers Way and we were not happy to let Molly off as there are sheep and horses around and I wasn't sure about the fencing in some places so it may not be an ideal walk for lead reactive dogs but it was very peaceful during the week. The garden is huge and Caz said we could walk in his fields if we wanted too.

We found that two National Trust places allowed dogs into all but the house and formal gardens (Blickling Hall and Felbrigg) *cue proud owner moment for our brave former lead reactive girl passing 12 dogs no problem and actually falling asleep in the cafe at Felbrigg* and Horsey Windpump is a nice place to go to (also NT) with a pub nearby that welcomes dogs, The Nelson. Sheringham Park isn't far away either. We also went to the Museum of the Broads which is dog friendly and walked around Stalham Staithe.

A great holiday made easier knowing our dog was as important as the humans.


----------



## tracey63k

i can strongly recommend The Cow Shed in Somersby, lincolnshire we have stayed there twice with our cavie its a short drive from skegness and horncastle and is surrounded by lots of walks through lovely countryside, the accomadation itself is first class 
The Cowshed - Cottage Details


----------



## HandsomeHound

We took Dottie here a couple of weeks ago.

It's absolutely lovely, loads of farm land to walk on, walking distance to Widemouth Bay, where there's a stretch of beach that allows dogs, canal walk in to Bude (Summerleaze beach says dog friendly, but dogs must be on lead), and the accommodation was lovely and modern. On site bistro and small shop, easy drive in to Bude, loads of supermarkets and restaurants.

The only downside is the distance to Cornwall.


----------



## MollySmith

Two more days to use this discount code
Take your doggies away this Autumn 

Just one thing to note with Under the Thatch, do check that the garden is secure. What they define as dog friendly doesn't always mean that the dog can't escape in my experience.


----------



## ackerleynelson

Its a brilliant idea....


----------



## MollySmith

A few more pics of Holmes House and our stay in Norfolk










The owners, like all of the East Ruston houses, let dogs on the sofas but ask that you use the throws provided. This is Molly demonstrating the best way to use a throw.










Molly in the garden, it's really big and dogs are allowed in all of it.










This is the lane from the other property, Wind in the Willows back to Holmes House, they're really close so you could easily book both if you had lots of guests. It's about a large field away, that's all.










There's a bbq and all the wood you'll ever need to use it!










This is Molly on the Weaver's Way, an old railway line. It goes into the village one way and to a canal the other direction (there are lots of walk details in the house). A few people walk their dogs off lead but we kept Molly on the long line as there are gaps in the fencing on the walk and livestock in the fields.


----------



## Leanne77

Not sure if this has already been posted, havent read through all the pages but there is Downsview Cottage in West Sussex:
Cottage Holidays

It's on 3 acres of grounds with a fully enclosed paddock area for dogs to use, complete with full agility set up which you can also use.
The cottage itself is very comfortable and Lynn who owns it is also a lovely woman who is very knowledgeable about dogs.


----------



## Josie Player

Hi Everyone,

I can highly recommend Blakeney Cottage Company! They are very dog friendly, they actually have a little pup in the office now and then!

The website is:

Holiday Cottages in Norfolk - Holidays on the Norfolk Coast - Blakeney Cottage Company

They have 58 dog friendly cottages and they are beautiful! There are some lovely walks around the North Norfolk coast and most of the pubs are very dog friendly.

Hope this helps


----------



## Rach1802

We're looking to stay in the Cotswolds early this summer to visit someone who's currently at uni in Cheltenham. Does anyone know of anywhere suitable to use as a base to explore the area with two large dogs? I'm having trouble finding anywhere that will allow two.

Also, I'm having trouble finding anywhere where you can leave dogs in the accommodation while you pop out to the shops or whatever. I understand the reasons behind it (damage, etc) but it's irritating if you want to go out to dinner for a couple of hours. Obviously we take our fur babies on holiday with us for the benefit of them as well as us but it would be nice if you could pop out for a couple of hours. It's not really appropriate to leave them in the car, especially in the summer and not all activities are dog friendly.


----------



## MollySmith

Rach1802 said:


> We're looking to stay in the Cotswolds early this summer to visit someone who's currently at uni in Cheltenham. Does anyone know of anywhere suitable to use as a base to explore the area with two large dogs? I'm having trouble finding anywhere that will allow two.
> 
> Also, I'm having trouble finding anywhere where you can leave dogs in the accommodation while you pop out to the shops or whatever. I understand the reasons behind it (damage, etc) but it's irritating if you want to go out to dinner for a couple of hours. Obviously we take our fur babies on holiday with us for the benefit of them as well as us but it would be nice if you could pop out for a couple of hours. It's not really appropriate to leave them in the car, especially in the summer and not all activities are dog friendly.


East Ruston are the most friendliest company for dogs that I know of but even they ask that dogs are supervised. Perhaps the question is does anyone dog sit in the area? Or can you check that a crate is acceptable and crate train your dog before you go?


----------



## Jobeth

The Cotswolds is really dog friendly and you can take them to places you wouldn't expect to take dogs e.g. the wildlife park. I've stayed at places that allow crated dogs or an outside kennel. I didn't fancy that, but you can find them if you look really hard.


----------



## diefenbaker

Just been here for the weekend with 4 dogs...

Lulworth Cove » Rose Cottage - Self Catering Cottage - Sleeps 9 / 10

Just off the main drag down to the cove. Parking right outside.

Dog friendly pub in stumbling distance.

Very cottagey so not for tall people unless wearing crash helmets. Fine for short-arses like me.


----------



## houndog

Try Lisco Farm Bed and Breakfast in North Cumbria, north of Keswick on the A66. Its a wonderful genuine dog friendly bed and breakfast run by Frank and Mary. The garden is large and dog proof. Well behaved dogs are allowed in the bed rooms but they also have one or two kennels outside if you prefer. We have been quite a number of times over the years and made to feel very welcome. Prepare yourself though, Mary's breakfasts are to die for!! You should be able to find it on both Google and on Facebook.


----------



## Georgie beau

Hello everyone,
There are many great holiday cottages in Norfolk that accept dogs and also you can take dogs everywhere including pubs, cafés and some restaurants. Also they can go on many beaches all year round, I love 'wells next the sea' as the dogs are free to run around on beach apart from one small part.
Hope this helps,
Paul.


----------



## Irina

Hi, Rochester in Kent is a great place to stay in, see touristic attractions and scenery.
I currently letting my spare room and it's pets friendly house HouseTrip.com


----------



## sbonnett76

We stayed here for a few nights a couple of weeks ago - Self catering in Whitesands

It's in St David's in West Wales and was a 5 hour trip from us in Surrey, but well worth it. The owner is really, really nice (he lives on site in his static caravan!) and very dog friendly. We took both our rotties and he wasn't fazed by them at all, which was refreshing.

There are copious amounts of walks and every beach locally is dog friendly, although some have the usual summer restrictions.

It really is in the middle of no where, but we wanted to just get away, cook at home and watch DVDs in front of the log burner so it was perfect.


----------



## diefenbaker

Your search is over. I've been to a lot of holiday cottages.. and in my opinion this one is the mutt's nuts.

Old Smithy Barn

It's got everything.. superb kitchen with range cooker.. 4 large bedrooms all with en-suite.. huge lounge with large screen TV.. games room with pool table .. and really is in tip-top condition. There is also a large field ( my town-folk guess 15 acres including a nice stream ) out the back which is great for early morning walking.


----------



## Rosie64

I have no recommendations but would just like to say what a great thread i have been thinking about a holiday but didn't want to leave my dog in kennels or with a sitter there are so many lovely places on here i am sure i will find one to suit thank you all


----------



## Moobli

Exciting news!

This beautiful cottage, which is situated in one of the most stunning glens in the North West Highlands of Scotland, is dog friendly and ready to take guests from mid-late April 2014.

https://www.facebook.com/glenetive?fref=ts

The cottage 



























The area




























Some of the locals










I am having a website built at the moment and will put the link on as soon as it is ready.


----------



## Roving Rovers Redditch

Welle House in East Prawle, Devon is brilliant. Really friendly owners, they have two dogs themselves and they feature guest dogs in a gallery on their website! Ours is on there.

They do either B&B - rooms a bit basic but comfy and cheap and a lovely home cooked breakfast, or they rent out the whole cottage next door, which is beautiful and has its own enclosed garden. 
Holiday Accommodation in East Prawle with sea views. Cottage and B&B.


----------



## dogsdating

Hey thanks for starting this thread. Thanks for the detail information. One point i would like to know before i take my pug there - is it safe for a puppy ?


----------



## Quinzell

We just got back from a few days at Pumpkin Cottage in Monks Kirby, Leicestershire.

The cottage is part of a working farm, and so you will frequently see horses and dogs  Very nice family, 2000 acres of land, and dog friendly pubs nearby. The cottage was much bigger than we expected and very well equipped.


----------



## MollySmith

dogsdating said:


> Hey thanks for starting this thread. Thanks for the detail information. One point i would like to know before i take my pug there - is it safe for a puppy ?


 yer what? Which place?!


----------



## agrumpycow

Although it's booked up well in advance this is a lovely place with lovely accommodating owners.
We booked when we had our old dog, who sadly passed away. They allowed us to take our new 8 week old puppy, even provided a crate and removed any 'puppy-destructible' items!
Noxon Pond Cottage | Bream | Lydney | Self Catering Holiday Cottage


----------



## chissy 15

Just come back from a great week here at Aberdaron. Only not for you ones that are glued to your mobiles or wifi, but we had signal for the 3 network
Bwythyn Hen Dy (ref W8582) in Aberdaron, nr. Pwllheli | cottages4you


----------



## Jobeth

Hidden garden cottage near Skegness is 5 stars has 2 bedrooms, hot tub and an acre of land. The garden is secure even though it has a pond. I didn't use it, but there is an outdoor kennel run if you do want to leave dogs behind. There are no neighbours.


----------



## loopylori

Jobeth said:


> Hidden garden cottage near Skegness is 5 stars has 2 bedrooms, hot tub and an acre of land. The garden is secure even though it has a pond. I didn't use it, but there is an outdoor kennel run if you do want to leave dogs behind. There are no neighbours.


sounds just the place for me. Have you got a few more details please or even a link to the web page. I did a google search and it gave me a headache. Thanks in advance.


----------



## loopylori

ok I found it. Looks fab.


----------



## Jobeth

Hidden Garden Cottage in East of England | Lincolnshire self-catering holidays | Lincolnshire holidays

Just to make sure you have the same place! It is behind a garage, but you can't hear it. They close their gates in the evening, but you can open them. Skegness is only a 10 minute drive away. The village has some nice walks as well and it is near enough a main road to get to lots of places. My yorkie is only 4kg and it was secure for her. The cottage was very nicely fitted out as well.


----------



## loopylori

thank you. Yes it was the right one. I have looked at available dates. Now OH has to check his work calendar and see when he can go. I would have liked August then we could take daughter, SIL and grandkids but it is all booked up. One last thing do you think the secure fence is high enough to contain a Pyr and a Newfie. Sorry to be a pain,you can swear at me if you like.


----------



## Jobeth

Mine the sort that can go under small gaps and so it is secure in that sense. Someone in the comments book said the garden was secure for a German Shepherd. I would be worried about them being able to jump over the fence that surrounded the large pond as that is lower. There were ducks sometimes, so depends on how interested they were. It only has a double bed and two singles as it sounds like a lot going. Hope that helps!


----------



## loopylori

Very helpful thanks. Well if my daughter came with her children that would make six of us and it said the settees can be a bed,so not ideal but we could manage. However my grandaughter is at school now so they can only go during holiday time. 
Therefore it will be just me, OH and two dogs. I am not to worried about ducks, they are delicious with pineapple and beansprouts.
Cats are my biggest problem with Titan.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Great idea for a thread! We have stayed in many dog friendly cottages and are always on the look-out for more.

One we stayed in a couple years back was - Holiday at Wood Cottage, Stackpole, Pembrokeshire, Wales

It was in a lovely setting down a small private track. Direct access to the Stackpole woods from your garden, and a lovely, cosy, picturesque cottage. The garden was NOT fully enclosed however. Not an issue with our dogs, as they don't stray from their garden, but for others it might be an issue. Dogs could simply cross the small stream running through the garden, and be in the woods. Or alternatively, take a path at the back of the garden through the woods!

It's in a lovely area of Wales with the Borsherston Lily ponds literally on your doorstep and plenty of dog friendly beaches. We love the area and holiday in surrounding areas regularly.

They say two dogs, but we was allowed to take our three ( my two and my sister's dog. )


----------



## Moobli

The best dog friendly cottage in the Highlands of Scotland 

Glen Etive Cottage, NEW! near Glencoe, Scottish Highlands, Scotland


----------



## rottiemum

Moobli said:


> The best dog friendly cottage in the Highlands of Scotland
> 
> Glen Etive Cottage, NEW! near Glencoe, Scottish Highlands, Scotland


Ooohhh!! Is that yours? That is gorgeous 

However, I do fear for the lifespan of that beautiful cream carpet...

Are there loads of sheep around? We do love a good Highland cottage in the Autumn


----------



## Moobli

rottiemum said:


> Ooohhh!! Is that yours? That is gorgeous
> 
> However, I do fear for the lifespan of that beautiful cream carpet...
> 
> Are there loads of sheep around? We do love a good Highland cottage in the Autumn


It is mine  The cream carpet is quite deceiving. It was in the property when we bought it and it is in fact kind of speckled and extremely hard wearing, so I am sure it will be fine 

There are no sheep at all in the Glen itself, but I have seen the odd reprobate who has sneaked over a munro from Glencoe. There are red deer everywhere though, so that is something to be aware of if you have a dog or dogs who might chase.


----------



## rottiemum

Moobli said:


> It is mine  The cream carpet is quite deceiving. It was in the property when we bought it and it is in fact kind of speckled and extremely hard wearing, so I am sure it will be fine
> 
> There are no sheep at all in the Glen itself, but I have seen the odd reprobate who has sneaked over a munro from Glencoe. There are red deer everywhere though, so that is something to be aware of if you have a dog or dogs who might chase.


Oh that's good! 

Yeah, always good to know where the sheep (and deer!) are, we usually just keep her on lead in the Highlands anyway - just in case! Good to have an enclosed garden to run around in.


----------



## Jazmine

Moobli said:


> The best dog friendly cottage in the Highlands of Scotland
> 
> Glen Etive Cottage, NEW! near Glencoe, Scottish Highlands, Scotland


Loving this, we may have to pay a visit next year.

How far is it from there to Ben Nevis?


----------



## Moobli

Jazmine said:


> Loving this, we may have to pay a visit next year.
> 
> How far is it from there to Ben Nevis?


It is a gorgeous area. It is approx 35 miles to Fort William, so probably about 40 to Ben Nevis.


----------



## Sarahliz100

Moobli said:


> The best dog friendly cottage in the Highlands of Scotland
> 
> Glen Etive Cottage, NEW! near Glencoe, Scottish Highlands, Scotland


Oooh. I've just been searching for a cottage in the highlands and came across this one. It's on my shortlist


----------



## MollySmith

Thought I'd mention that Your Dog magazine has a free Where to stay with your dog supplement in the issue currently on sale in Sainsburys.


----------



## Stellabelly

I didn't update after getting back from here. I can definitely recommend although it states an enclosed garden and there are 3 different parts of the garden and although they have hedges it is possible for dogs to get round to the front and out of the drive if you don't keep an eye on them. Mine only did it once when someone walked by with a dog. There is also a small "stream" outside one of the back doors which has large pieces of slate across it. It wasn't a problem for our dogs as they jumped it (probably only about 18 inches/2 feet across) or walked across the "slate bridge".
Cottage is up high and there are some beautiful walks straight out of the cottage and you can walk down into Llanberis although is quite a steep walk back.

Property Details.

Going here thisyear in September so will update later in the year:

Dog friendly holiday cottage Pembrokeshire Coast Path near Strumble Head


----------



## Stellabelly

Just noticed the link to last years cottage near llanberis doesn't seem to work so here it is again

Tan Y Fron | Llanberis | Caernarfon | Self Catering Holiday Cottage


----------



## Mrsred

I have been trawling trip advisor for a pet friendly cottage in Donegal for the 2/3rd week in July. 

When I put in 'pet friendly' to the filter, a lot that showed up then said, sorry, no dogs allowed. 

We would need three bedrooms as my mum will be down for a few nights and an enclosed garden, the more isolated the better as we want a complete break from gadgets and just want to plunder about the beaches and forests. 

Anybody have any ideas as it's our first trip with a dog!


----------



## Jackie99

Try HolidayLettings and Owners Direct I find these best x


----------



## Dogloverlou

Mrsred said:


> I have been trawling trip advisor for a pet friendly cottage in Donegal for the 2/3rd week in July.
> 
> When I put in 'pet friendly' to the filter, a lot that showed up then said, sorry, no dogs allowed.
> 
> We would need three bedrooms as my mum will be down for a few nights and an enclosed garden, the more isolated the better as we want a complete break from gadgets and just want to plunder about the beaches and forests.
> 
> Anybody have any ideas as it's our first trip with a dog!


First thing that popped up on my search was this property - Dog friendly self catering Donegal Ireland

Don't know whether it's suitable or not but it sounds great!


----------



## Mrsred

Thanks OP's, I shall get cracking!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Just found another one - Gweebarra House Self Catering Holiday Cottage Coastal Donegal | Holida

( I have a thing for searching for holiday properties  )


----------



## Mrsred

Thank you so much, I really appreciate it. First one is booked out for when I want it - have emailed the gweedore one to my mother - how I've been wangled into sorting out a family holiday including my mother and her partner is beyond me!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

We've just returned from a week in the Forest of Dean at this cottage:

Mailscot View - Wye Valley, Symonds Yat, Self-Catering Holiday Accommodation

We found it on this thread so huge thank you to whoever it was that posted it way back on page......... (sorry I can't remember who it was!)

Thought we'd add our review here too for anyone else who's interested. You can see Lily's diary of our holiday here:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/364709-pickles-holiday-diary-very-pic-heavy.html

Which shows some of the local area too.

It is a lovely cottage and very dog friendly but I thought I'd just make a list of pros and cons in our opinion:....

Pros:

- Fantastic location, walks literally on the doorstep and easy access to the whole of the forest
- Dog friendly, liver cake on arrival, OS map and walking guides in the cottage
- Small town 5 minutes away with Butcher, Bakery, Groceries, Takeaways
- Secure Garden (if a 4 foot fence is secure enough for your dog)
- Dog friendly pubs nearby
- Hard floors throughout the cottage and all on one level

Cons:

- Very close to road (literally on other side of garden hedge) it's not a hugely busy road but it is very close
- No outdoor tap/hose for washing off dirty dogs, we managed ok with a bucket and brush though!
- No where to hang wet coats/leads etc, surprisingly there were no coat hooks at all and it would really benefit from a little porch or something to store wet clothes/muddy boots etc, as the door leads straight into the living area
- Wildlife! Depending on your dog, there are deer and wild boar in abundance in the woods!

None of these things affected the enjoyment of our holiday at all and we would definitely very happily go back there, but thought they were worth mentioning


----------



## MollySmith

Thank you Pickles, that's the sort of review that really makes this sticky worthwhile


----------



## Dogloverlou

Another holiday we've been to last summer and can recommend is - WagTails House

VERY dog friendly property in Pembrokeshire with fully enclosed garden. The owners take up to 6 dogs free of charge, and even provide dog beds/crates and a few spare toys etc. Walks on your doorstep. A favourite of ours was walking down by the River Cleddau in the evenings.










Also close to lots of dog friendly beaches. Newgale being one of the closest.










The friendly owners have even made it more accessible for elderly dogs by providing a step in between their attached garage/leading through to the utility room/kitchen. The garage was perfect for drying off wet and muddy dogs, and we also fed ours out there also.


----------



## Jackie99

Really , really struggling to find a property this year! In desperate need of a Holiday as well! Found some stunning properties, really ideal in every single way except....Garden not dog proof. They allow pets but then have open gardens or ranch fencing which dogs can easily get out of! It's not really a holiday if the dog cannot run free in the large garden and play Footie freely with the Kids! 

How do you all manage? Keep the dog onlead? Indoors? 

If anyone does know a property in South Wales suitable for 6 or more people with a dog proof garden please let me know


----------



## Dogloverlou

Jackie99 said:


> Really , really struggling to find a property this year! In desperate need of a Holiday as well! Found some stunning properties, really ideal in every single way except....Garden not dog proof. They allow pets but then have open gardens or ranch fencing which dogs can easily get out of! It's not really a holiday if the dog cannot run free in the large garden and play Footie freely with the Kids!
> 
> How do you all manage? Keep the dog onlead? Indoors?
> 
> If anyone does know a property in South Wales suitable for 6 or more people with a dog proof garden please let me know


Check my above post - Wagtails House  Fully secure garden, but I think they book up pretty quickly now. We went last year which was their first year open for business and less busy.


----------



## AJ600

Dogs Trust - Welcome Cottages


----------



## jenny armour

not been there yet, but have found a cottage not to far from me here in Derbyshire in a village called bonsal. having three nights in September and takes dogs. sleeps 4 and I have got it for a good price. will let you know how it goes, but looks lovely and because it is literally around the corner from me, we have had a look at the village and the cottage. cant wait. knowing the area I know there is plenty of walking country for the dogs, on the border of the peak district


----------



## MollySmith

I don't want to post this as I don't want to share it, it's so good. However since I started the thread I suppose I must!

We are here Rooster Barn|Trunch|Very dog friendly barn conversion at end of private drive

It's perfect. Absolutely wonderful and I shall cry when we go home until my husband books it next year. It's quiet, lovely local pub, lots of off lead space and no limit on dogs as with most East Ruston cottages.

We've also been up to Happisburgh to sneak a look at Orchard Cottage and it looks lovely too.


----------



## MollySmith

Jackie99 said:


> Really , really struggling to find a property this year! In desperate need of a Holiday as well! Found some stunning properties, really ideal in every single way except....Garden not dog proof. They allow pets but then have open gardens or ranch fencing which dogs can easily get out of! It's not really a holiday if the dog cannot run free in the large garden and play Footie freely with the Kids!
> 
> How do you all manage? Keep the dog onlead? Indoors?
> 
> If anyone does know a property in South Wales suitable for 6 or more people with a dog proof garden please let me know





AJ600 said:


> Dogs Trust - Welcome Cottages


The idea of the thread was to give our own experiences than links. So often we've thought we have found somewhere only to find a gap in the fence or that the dog is downstairs only. I call the latter dog tolerated. It's great that Welcome have this partnership but there's no guarantee with those lists that dogs are genuinely welcomed.


----------



## Dogloverlou

MollySmith said:


> I don't want to post this as I don't want to share it, it's so good. However since I started the thread I suppose I must!
> 
> We are here Rooster Barn|Trunch|Very dog friendly barn conversion at end of private drive
> 
> It's perfect. Absolutely wonderful and I shall cry when we go home until my husband books it next year. It's quiet, lovely local pub, lots of off lead space and no limit on dogs as with most East Ruston cottages.
> 
> We've also been up to Happisburgh to sneak a look at Orchard Cottage and it looks lovely too.


Looks great! I do like the East Ruston cottages, but they book up SO fast it's almost impossible to get in the same year...and they are pricey too compared to other cottages we've stayed at. Still, one day!



MollySmith said:


> The idea of the thread was to give our own experiences than links. So often we've thought we have found somewhere only to find a gap in the fence or that the dog is downstairs only. I call the latter dog tolerated. It's great that Welcome have this partnership but there's no guarantee with those lists that dogs are genuinely welcomed.


That's true. Aside from Wagtails House which I linked to, all the cottages we've stayed at have been dog friendly to us, but to the next dog owner they probably wouldn't be, mainly because the garden hasn't been fully secure, or there are dog restrictions. But those things don't bother us. We're just grateful to be able to bring our three with us


----------



## loopylori

we stayed here last year. Woodpecker Cottage | Bradworthy | Stowford | Devon | Self Catering Holiday Cottage
It was beautiful. Small fully enclosed garden but it has its own large fully enclosed field 2 minutes from cottage. Their were 3 cottages/barn conversions on site and the owners house. They were in the process of doing up another one.
The place was lovely, clean and easy to keep clean. Bedding was white but I took a couple of sheets to cover the furniture anyway. When we got there,there were blankets to cover sofas if dogs were likely to get on there.
Owners were wonderful, even when Titan chewed the leg of a dining table, we offered to pay but they didn't let us. I was mortified because he had never done that before nor since.
We visited some beautiful beaches and lakes etc locally. So unless I have some on fb its a no no.
Found one piccy. Inside our barn.


----------



## SueAllen

> Looks great! I do like the East Ruston cottages, but they book up SO fast it's almost impossible to get in the same year...and they are pricey too compared to other cottages we've stayed at. Still, one day!


Hello all. So glad you are enjoying Rooster Barn MollySmith :biggrin: It's one of my favourites. I run East Ruston Cottages and do try to keep some sort of tabs on any forums in which I get a mention.  The properties DO book up fast it is true but I am regularly adding new properties.that mean there is a chance of getting a week booked. I think the main reason they are so popular is that they are all genuinely dog friendly (there is one but it is going soon....!), not just dog tolerant and of course we don't charge for dogs. All the gardens or outdoor spaces are dog proof (unless you have a very determined digger or jumper with high prey drive who can't be worn out running on the dog friendly beaches here) and I am always happy to provide photos of the fencing in any of the properties to help you see what you are coming to before you make the commitment to book.

I am interested in your comment about being pricey compared to some other places Dogloverlou. It's a tricky one. Personally I might make some of them a bit cheaper but I have two sets of customers - the holiday guests and the owners for whom I am duty bound to get good bookings at good prices. I am guided (and in one or two instances, dictated to!!) by them as to what income they need from their property and have to try to make them all broadly comparable to be fair to everybody. I hope the prices reflect the standard of accommodation (I think the reason some but certainly not ALL dog friendly accommodation can be cheap is because it is almost viewed as second class accommodation that dog owners will put up with)

Many of the ERC properties are done up to a really nice standard that justifies the price and some of them that are a little less swish inside should have lower prices to reflect that. The riverside cabins at Potter Heigham for example. I am actively looking for another property like The Shed that we used to have to have at the lower end of the budget range but still properly dog friendly. I am also happy to take offers and can be flexible on the prices of many of the properties as most of the owners would rather have a booking at a reduced price than be empty. Having a slightly higher price gives room for reduction. I hope that helps explain the pricing policy and that it is flexible though I think that is something that people don't think about when booking holiday accommodation, they just go on the given price which with the bigger agencies is probably not negotiable but with small fry like me it can be! :biggrin: Hope to see you soon!


----------



## Dimwit

Dogloverlou said:


> Looks great! I do like the East Ruston cottages, but they book up SO fast it's almost impossible to get in the same year...and they are pricey too compared to other cottages we've stayed at. Still, one day!


I managed to book one a few months ago for later this year (though I guess it helps that I am not going during peak holiday season).
I don't think they are necessarily any pricier than some of the places I have looked at and I am prepared to pay a bit more (or go away at a cheaper time of year) for somewhere that has such good reviews and is genuinely dog friendly.

I am staying in the Lodge later this year so shall report back


----------



## Bob the Bouvier

Hello all,

We are looking for a dog friendly (and secure) cottage/property for me, hubby and Bobble Wobble.
Pub(s) within walking distance - these have to be dog friendly also as I certainly won't be leaving Bob at home on his own!
As he's still only allowed short walks we need everything on the doorstep.
We are in Lancashire (Rochdale), and would be looking to travel for up to an hour and a half (he is still car sick so I am dreading it - am going to the vets to get some anti-sickness meds for him).

I have been looking through the link but there are so many, so thought I'd do a shout out to see if anyone knows of any...thanks


----------



## Dogloverlou

SueAllen said:


> Hello all. So glad you are enjoying Rooster Barn MollySmith :biggrin: It's one of my favourites. I run East Ruston Cottages and do try to keep some sort of tabs on any forums in which I get a mention.  The properties DO book up fast it is true but I am regularly adding new properties.that mean there is a chance of getting a week booked. I think the main reason they are so popular is that they are all genuinely dog friendly (there is one but it is going soon....!), not just dog tolerant and of course we don't charge for dogs. All the gardens or outdoor spaces are dog proof (unless you have a very determined digger or jumper with high prey drive who can't be worn out running on the dog friendly beaches here) and I am always happy to provide photos of the fencing in any of the properties to help you see what you are coming to before you make the commitment to book.
> 
> I am interested in your comment about being pricey compared to some other places Dogloverlou. It's a tricky one. Personally I might make some of them a bit cheaper but I have two sets of customers - the holiday guests and the owners for whom I am duty bound to get good bookings at good prices. I am guided (and in one or two instances, dictated to!!) by them as to what income they need from their property and have to try to make them all broadly comparable to be fair to everybody. I hope the prices reflect the standard of accommodation (I think the reason some but certainly not ALL dog friendly accommodation can be cheap is because it is almost viewed as second class accommodation that dog owners will put up with)
> 
> Many of the ERC properties are done up to a really nice standard that justifies the price and some of them that are a little less swish inside should have lower prices to reflect that. The riverside cabins at Potter Heigham for example. I am actively looking for another property like The Shed that we used to have to have at the lower end of the budget range but still properly dog friendly. I am also happy to take offers and can be flexible on the prices of many of the properties as most of the owners would rather have a booking at a reduced price than be empty. Having a slightly higher price gives room for reduction. I hope that helps explain the pricing policy and that it is flexible though I think that is something that people don't think about when booking holiday accommodation, they just go on the given price which with the bigger agencies is probably not negotiable but with small fry like me it can be! :biggrin: Hope to see you soon!


Welcome to the forum! 

Thanks for the explanation. I haven't checked all the properties, so was basing my opinion on the pricing I had seen for Red Roofs. Even out of Peak Season it's very pricey. But I do understand the need to meet demand. I also think it might be regional. We holiday mainly in Wales and cottage rentals there are much cheaper.

It's great that you take the time out to answer customer's/potential customers' queries. That makes all the difference sometimes.


----------



## Geolgrad

We stayed at "The Boskins" in Clitheroe last May and it was amazing. The Boskins - Clitheroe Holiday Cottages - TripAdvisor 
Perfect for 2-4 people and dogs. There is a small back yard leading straight off the kitchen or accessed from outside. The yard is flagstone with fencing just over 6ft high and JR proof at the bottom (no escaping under). However if your dog is a climber and a fan of sheep beware! the back of the yard is a retaining wall of stone gabions for the sheep field above. There is small ledge mid way up which might be an invitation to some dogs, especially when the sheep come down in the evening to graze. 
On the upside is the japanese wood-fired hot tub!! perfect for relaxing after long walks.


----------



## MollySmith

Dogloverlou said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. I haven't checked all the properties, so was basing my opinion on the pricing I had seen for Red Roofs. Even out of Peak Season it's very pricey. But I do understand the need to meet demand. I also think it might be regional. We holiday mainly in Wales and cottage rentals there are much cheaper.
> 
> It's great that you take the time out to answer customer's/potential customers' queries. That makes all the difference sometimes.


Red Roofs is one of the larger and therefore expensive ones. I've been there, Holmes House and Rooster Barn. We also sneaked a peak at Orchard House in Happisburg too which we've already book for June next year! I think Sue is doing so well to get a broad range of properties and budgets. For me ER offer fab invaluable extras - a generous welcome pack including doggy treats, throws for sofas and all the gardens are secure. Plus Sue is on call for any issues. It depends what you want from a cottage, I tend to take the kitchen sink so to go there knowing most houses have a hairdryer, dog beds and the throws means I have room in the car for Molly 

It's also worth signing up for the mailing list, Sue does some great deals. I'll post some pics of Molly at Rooster later.


----------



## MollySmith

*An example of why personal recommendation (and not agency links) is better.*

I set this sticky up for _personal_ experiences, good and bad. Today I realise why it matters.

I want to extend our holiday with Grace Cottages in Wales by an extra week. As they are geared up for dogs, they are very popular so I need to go elsewhere. So I found The Woof Guide. A website that says it's great for dog friendly places to stay. You can even say what type of dog you have... timid, lively etc and it'll find the right house for you..... apparently. I found a nice place to stay on their site and was about to book. Then I saw that the garden said it was enclosed but it was a 4ft open wood fence. and I wasn't sure if there were any wires around it since most dogs could get through including Molly if she tried. She doesn't stray far but if she can get out, then other dogs can get in.

I queried this and was told that this house did not have a secure garden, but would I like to book? I have emailed this in response. "Given your site gives the impression of being geared for dogs I think it's misleading and I'm glad I questioned it! I've stayed with East Ruston Cottages and Grace holiday cottages who genuinely have dogs in mind in their property description. Any agency can say they are dog friendly when in fact they tolerate dogs as is the case at this property. Dogs welcome would mean the garden is genuinely enclosed. Otherwise what is the point of enclosed garden on the search feature? A holiday home that says it has a secure garden would be an incentive for dog owners (you only have to look at the booking chart of East Ruston to see that)."

It makes me so cross. Molly won't stray but if dogs can get out then others can get in. I've got a load of waffle back about liability and that standard even if we fenced it a digger or a jumping dog could get out and list of what's available that is fenced... except the second one in the list says unfenced garden. It annoys me that they trade on the idea of being geared towards dogs and it's a lot of codswallop. Plus if I was a parent of a little one I'd be worried too.

Anyone can search for dog friendly but that's not to say it's suitable for lots of reasons. As it is I'm going to book a cottage that was posted on this site a last year which was personally recommended.


----------



## Dogloverlou

MollySmith said:


> *An example of why personal recommendation (and not agency links) is better.*
> 
> I set this sticky up for _personal_ experiences, good and bad. Today I realise why it matters.
> 
> I want to extend our holiday with Grace Cottages in Wales by an extra week. As they are geared up for dogs, they are very popular so I need to go elsewhere. So I found The Woof Guide. A website that says it's great for dog friendly places to stay. You can even say what type of dog you have... timid, lively etc and it'll find the right house for you..... apparently. I found a nice place to stay on their site and was about to book. Then I saw that the garden said it was enclosed but it was a 4ft open wood fence. and I wasn't sure if there were any wires around it since most dogs could get through including Molly if she tried. She doesn't stray far but if she can get out, then other dogs can get in.
> 
> I queried this and was told that this house did not have a secure garden, but would I like to book? I have emailed this in response. "Given your site gives the impression of being geared for dogs I think it's misleading and I'm glad I questioned it! I've stayed with East Ruston Cottages and Grace holiday cottages who genuinely have dogs in mind in their property description. Any agency can say they are dog friendly when in fact they tolerate dogs as is the case at this property. Dogs welcome would mean the garden is genuinely enclosed. Otherwise what is the point of enclosed garden on the search feature? A holiday home that says it has a secure garden would be an incentive for dog owners (you only have to look at the booking chart of East Ruston to see that)."
> 
> It makes me so cross. Molly won't stray but if dogs can get out then others can get in. I've got a load of waffle back about liability and that standard even if we fenced it a digger or a jumping dog could get out and list of what's available that is fenced... except the second one in the list says unfenced garden. It annoys me that they trade on the idea of being geared towards dogs and it's a lot of codswallop. Plus if I was a parent of a little one I'd be worried too.
> 
> Anyone can search for dog friendly but that's not to say it's suitable for lots of reasons. As it is I'm going to book a cottage that was posted on this site a last year which was personally recommended.


We stayed at Grace Cottages in Dorset a few years back, and while the cottage was lovely, we didn't really enjoy the area...and it had no garden. But their Welsh cottage looks lovely!

The Woof Guide agency has never been any good for us as their limit looks to be two dogs in all their cottages. But it's a good job you double checked before booking! Judging by the majority of cottages we've stayed at finding a fully enclosed, secure, garden is harder than you'd imagine. Most of our properties have not been fully enclosed.


----------



## MollySmith

Dogloverlou said:


> We stayed at Grace Cottages in Dorset a few years back, and while the cottage was lovely, we didn't really enjoy the area...and it had no garden. But their Welsh cottage looks lovely!
> 
> The Woof Guide agency has never been any good for us as their limit looks to be two dogs in all their cottages. But it's a good job you double checked before booking! Judging by the majority of cottages we've stayed at finding a fully enclosed, secure, garden is harder than you'd imagine. Most of our properties have not been fully enclosed.


Which Grace was it? Dorset? I wasn't sure about that one so I'm interested to know. The welsh house is so expensive but I'm hoping worth it.

Under the Thatch are the same. I wanted to stay at a house that they'd discounted down (no way I could afford it otherwise) but they were so meh about it, as if it's my fault my dog will stray. But holidays are precious and we should have what we want. For me it's less about Molly running off but more about other dogs coming in. Which UTT didn't think was an issue. For their dog maybe! I was fuming the other day, saw a gorgeous house and then the small print said the dog had to be kept in the porch. I'm dammed if I should pay £25 and have to keep Molly in a porch! The house claims to be 'dogs welcome'. My ar$e! That was English Country Cottages.


----------



## Dogloverlou

MollySmith said:


> Which Grace was it? Dorset? I wasn't sure about that one so I'm interested to know. The welsh house is so expensive but I'm hoping worth it.
> 
> Under the Thatch are the same. I wanted to stay at a house that they'd discounted down (no way I could afford it otherwise) but they were so meh about it, as if it's my fault my dog will stray. But holidays are precious and we should have what we want. For me it's less about Molly running off but more about other dogs coming in. Which UTT didn't think was an issue. For their dog maybe! I was fuming the other day, saw a gorgeous house and then the small print said the dog had to be kept in the porch. I'm dammed if I should pay £25 and have to keep Molly in a porch! The house claims to be 'dogs welcome'. My ar$e! That was English Country Cottages.


Yes, it was the Dorset one...can't remember the name of the cottage. But while a lovely cottage itself you had to walk across the drive to get to the very small patio/garden area ( no grass which meant our dogs wouldn't toilet out there ), and because you had to cross the drive which led out on to the road and/or the neighbour's house at the back ( who apparently got quite peeved off with dogs wandering up their drive ) you had to pop the dogs on lead everytime you wanted to let them out. Plus all the local beaches were pebbly, and we love our sandy beaches. The New Forest area is prettier, and if we was to return to Dorset we'd stay in that area I think.

I know what you mean about supposedly dog friendly cottages having ridiculous rules in place. We stayed at one a couple of years back that we were grateful accepted our third dog to join us, despite their rule being two dogs maximum. But he insisted they wasn't allowed in the living room and had to sleep and stay in the kitchen. To be honest, our dogs did join us in the living room...but we was extra clean when it came time to go home!

Have you tried Holiday Cottages Wales | Coast & Country Self Catering Holiday Cottages to rent in Pembrokeshire, Carmarthenshire, Cardiganshire, North Wales and the Wye Valley We found our most favourite cottage there and I find the descriptions are all very through with good customer service.


----------



## MollySmith

Dogloverlou said:


> Yes, it was the Dorset one...can't remember the name of the cottage. But while a lovely cottage itself you had to walk across the drive to get to the very small patio/garden area ( no grass which meant our dogs wouldn't toilet out there ), and because you had to cross the drive which led out on to the road and/or the neighbour's house at the back ( who apparently got quite peeved off with dogs wandering up their drive ) you had to pop the dogs on lead everytime you wanted to let them out. Plus all the local beaches were pebbly, and we love our sandy beaches. The New Forest area is prettier, and if we was to return to Dorset we'd stay in that area I think.
> 
> I know what you mean about supposedly dog friendly cottages having ridiculous rules in place. We stayed at one a couple of years back that we were grateful accepted our third dog to join us, despite their rule being two dogs maximum. But he insisted they wasn't allowed in the living room and had to sleep and stay in the kitchen. To be honest, our dogs did join us in the living room...but we was extra clean when it came time to go home!
> 
> Have you tried Holiday Cottages Wales | Coast & Country Self Catering Holiday Cottages to rent in Pembrokeshire, Carmarthenshire, Cardiganshire, North Wales and the Wye Valley We found our most favourite cottage there and I find the descriptions are all very through with good customer service.


Thank you for that, it would be a problem for us too.



Stellabelly said:


> Y Wern
> 
> Y Wern is the one we went to. A few miles from St Davids, Wales down a narrow lane.
> Absolutely beautiful cottage quite a way from anywhere. Lovely woodburning stove in the living room and Wifi for those who can't survive without the internet!! 2 dogs allowed and definitely an enclosed garden (quite a large one it continues through the arch shown)- something that isn't always the case even though the description says so.
> 
> I would recommend to anyone who wants to take their dogs and do some walking.


We are going to book here - I've got to sort out the leave at work tomorrow. So excited, I can't remember when we last went away for two weeks, my last big break before I have to start my final major and the dissertation.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Not sure whether it's a good or bad thing to post the property we're staying at the first two weeks of September, but here goes...

Craig Y Nos Farmhouse

*No stealing!*  

It looks fantastic and all that land is going to be heaven! The property is for sale though so we were desperate to get in this year in case they've sold by next year already.


----------



## MollySmith

Dogloverlou said:


> Not sure whether it's a good or bad thing to post the property we're staying at the first two weeks of September, but here goes...
> 
> Craig Y Nos Farmhouse
> 
> *No stealing!*
> 
> It looks fantastic and all that land is going to be heaven! The property is for sale though so we were desperate to get in this year in case they've sold by next year already.


 You've snaffled it for the week we want so def no snaffling but I'll drop Molly off now I know where you are...! I hate it went cottages are sold. The one in my opening post has been sold although I expect after the winter storms there might not be much left. I'm glad we went when we did. I've seen a lush house in Mwnt on the link you gave us.. I'm spoilt for choice now. Mwnt beach is fantastic.


----------



## Dogloverlou

MollySmith said:


> You've snaffled it for the week we want so def no snaffling but I'll drop Molly off now I know where you are...! I hate it went cottages are sold. The one in my opening post has been sold although I expect after the winter storms there might not be much left. I'm glad we went when we did. I've seen a lush house in Mwnt on the link you gave us.. I'm spoilt for choice now. Mwnt beach is fantastic.


Oh she'd have a ball with us...and with the new pup! Blimey, they'd keep themselves entertained for hours 

Mwnt beach is gorgeous! Such a beautiful area.

Forgot to say, this is the one we've always wanted to go to on that link - http://www.welsh-cottages.co.uk/search/pty_search2.php?propref=999

Swimming pool!!


----------



## Nataliee

We stayed here a few years back with 4 dogs. All 3 cottages are next to each other & the owners live there too. There was a dog friendly beach nearby 
Binghams Farm - Self-catering holidays cottages
Unfortunately it's booked up already for july/August so we're trying to find something else


----------



## MollySmith

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh she'd have a ball with us...and with the new pup! Blimey, they'd keep themselves entertained for hours
> 
> Mwnt beach is gorgeous! Such a beautiful area.
> 
> Forgot to say, this is the one we've always wanted to go to on that link - Holiday Cottage Hundleton in Pembrokeshire, Wales | Ref: 999
> 
> Swimming pool!!


Oh that's lovely... and popular!

I'm torn between this one (worried about hens but lovely the website and the owners will do us a special price as it helps them out too with bookings).

OLD SWAN INN

Or the one that Stella recommended that I mentioned before. I think the sheer excitement of my first two week holiday this century is making me giddy.


----------



## hackertime

Looking for dog and child friendly accommodation in a log cabin to try out for a couple of nights we have always holidayed abroad and looking for something else this year we live in durham any recommendations will be greatly appreciated.as its just a try out not looking to travel vast amounts 8 yr old is car sick and the dogs not much better!


----------



## bearcub

*Church View, Bearsted Barns near Maidstone in Kent*

My parents stayed here with their Golden Retriever and Border Terrier in May while they were visiting me and the OH. We visited them a couple of evenings and the owners were more than happy to have our two in the cottage as well. The owners do have a resident Springer Spaniel, and an apiary that anyone visiting would need to be aware of 

The cottage itself is secluded with just the owner's house and another cottage next door. It's fresh and clean with ample space for a couple, a very comfy Super King size bed and plenty of floor space for dog beds. Wooden flooring throughout, wheelchair friendly and a well equipped kitchen with a decent sized fridge freezer. You can park your car right outside and there is a nice sitting out area to the rear. Unfortunately there was no hose/outside tap for cleaning off muddy paws but plenty of space at the front for using a bucket (which was provided by the owners). Dogs are not allowed to be left alone in the cottage without a crate.

To the front of the cottage is a good size paddock which is fenced but not completely secure. To the rear is a further sloped paddock leading to 15 acres of community woodland http://www.bearstedwoodlandtrust.org/ and the village of Bearsted itself which has some lovely restaurants and pubs and a Tesco express.

Maidstone itself has the fabulous 450 acre Mote Park and you're not too far from the sea wherever you are in Kent. I thoroughly recommend it for a doggy getaway, especially for those who don't like to be too much in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Tyton

We're just back from a week at https://www.facebook.com/AspenLodgeNethy?fref=ts / Speyside Holiday Cottages | Superb Dog Friendly Self Catering Holiday Houses in Speyside, Cairngorms National Park, Scottish Highlands | WiFi. The cottage is advertised as dog-friendly and the owners were very pleasant about the dogs on the phone and in email conversations. There is a small extra fee to pay to cover extra housekeeping costs (£20) if dogs are coming too.

The house itself was large, clean and spacious. We had a couple of accessibility issues given OH has an above knee amputation and a prosthetic limb, but other than that was brilliant. The back of the house - kitchen/diner, bathroom (the old prison cell!) and hall was lino, with a door that divided it from the front part of the house (beige carpet). The large rear garden was fully enclosed - hedge with fencing/solid fencing with one 5 bar gate (reinforced with mesh to prevent small dogs escaping). The gate opened onto a shared gravel drive which was then open to the road in front. The front garden was not enclosed and opens straight onto the main road (which was reasonably quiet other than a 'rush hour' of tractors about 0700!)

Immediately across from the house are pathways leading round a playing field to a short woodland walk (again not fully secure from the road), and diagonally opposite was the village shop, up the side of which is a lovely riverside walk. We also drove about 3/4 mile up the road by the shop to Dell woods which is a network of paths leading into the surrounding countryside. There are also loads of local places to walk a short drive away and there was a lot of good information provided within the house.

I appreciated the wipe clean areas at the back of the house for shutting dirty/wet dogs in, there was an outside hose also for cleaning them off and the back garden can be accessed via the side gate to avoid taking the dogs through the house until cleaned/dry. I think officially there is a two-dog limit, but the owners agreed that in some respects they preferred well-behaved dogs staying to unruly children!

The front of the house


back garden



The 'lowest point' in the secure back garden - a gate, reinforced wth mesh that leads to a driveway onto the road


For more pics of some of the 'boys' antics see here http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/371109-our-highland-holiday-pic-overload.html


----------



## Gracie21

Excellent thread - I hope to find time to read through the whole of it!
We have stayed at some great dog friendly holiday cottages over the years. Most recently was The Hay Barn at Lodge Farm Holidays in Teesdale, near Barnard's Castle. Sleeps 6, and accommodates our elderly mum with downstairs bed/bath too. Enclosed garden with superb view, + enclosed "run, play area" at side. Sheep farm, so dogs must be kept on leads outside of the cottage/garden.
We also spent a weekend in Snettisham, Norfolk, in a cottage owned by someone local to us. Do Not Go There. It was filthy. Included cat poo in kitchen, plus open tin of mouldy cat food in microwave. It's September Cottage, Snettisham.

Majority of holiday homes will say no pets upstairs or on furniture, but I will admit to ignoring that - I'd rather our dog be in our bedroom at night in case she decided to wreck downstairs! We always give bedrooms a thorough clean before we leave.


----------



## JessIncaFCR

Near Howe Cottages....quite near to Keswick, Ullswater and Widermere

Near Howe Cottages

There's 7 self catering cottages there and they're all dog friendly. There's a huge field that the dogs can be exercised in, that every time we have been is sheep free.

There's lots of walks just on the doorstep.

Houses are really nice, pleasantly decorated and the owners are lovely

The views are stunning, we stayed in Saddleback Barn, and here are some of the views out of one of the bedroom windows


----------



## Nataliee

Can anyone recommend somewhere in either Dorset way or the Lake District? Preferably with dog friendly beaches nearby. Looking at going the 1st week of August but as we've left it so late struggling to find anywhere


----------



## Nataliee

We finally thought we'd found somewhere only for them to say no to a 3rd dog, despite saying they would not be being left unattended at any point & that they are tiny dogs- or maybe that's the reason- they think they will be vocal 
This holiday searching malarkey is hard work


----------



## Dogloverlou

Quick search came up with this site in Dorset - Golden Acre - Dog Friendly Holiday properties in Dorset - Home

Or if you prefer holidaying in a cottage - Midtown Cottages in the Lake District National Park, High Lorton, Cumbria, Lake District National Park, England in the Lake District.

The Castle Inn, Lulworth Cove - Dog Friendly Pub and Hotel

Not sure how suitable they are, or what availability is left. But just thought I'd try to help out :thumbsup:


----------



## Nataliee

Dogloverlou said:


> Quick search came up with this site in Dorset - Golden Acre - Dog Friendly Holiday properties in Dorset - Home
> 
> Or if you prefer holidaying in a cottage - Midtown Cottages in the Lake District National Park, High Lorton, Cumbria, Lake District National Park, England in the Lake District.
> 
> The Castle Inn, Lulworth Cove - Dog Friendly Pub and Hotel
> 
> Not sure how suitable they are, or what availability is left. But just thought I'd try to help out :thumbsup:


Ah thanks for that  think I've managed to find somewhere though so will hopefully have it booked by the end of today!


----------



## Jackie99

Finally booked somewhere, not ideal but will post pictures and let you all knows how it goes when I get back


----------



## Jackie99

Returned home from here yesterday

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...500.1073741848.1046877029&type=1&l=417e71230f

Beautiful, very very last minute find! Pictures did this place not a bit of justice at all. Lucky us! Massive amounts of space, welcome pack on arrival with box of welsh cakes, every touch thought of even down to dog bowls, stunning property, dog walkers paradise here but near to shops also! Stunning walks 1 minute from the property large fields and 8 mile long canal, secure/safe gardens (not lawned at all) but large enough never the less! If you are interested yourself it is called Canal Bridge (previous B and B now refurbished holiday let) in Brecon Wales.


----------



## Jazmine

Moobli, I have just put a request in for your cottage next May


----------



## diefenbaker

If you feel adventurous enough to hop across to France this was a great place for a week

Detached Bressan Farmhouse - Sa


----------



## Jazmine

diefenbaker said:


> If you feel adventurous enough to hop across to France this was a great place for a week
> 
> Detached Bressan Farmhouse - Sa


We took the dogs to France for the first time earlier this year. Apprehensive as I was worried about getting them back in, but it was a breeze. Looking at taking them to the Alps next year.


----------



## Labradoodlemad

We are going to get a passport for our dog so that we can go abroad with her next year, we live on the South Coast so its a quick flit through the tunnel to get to France! Does anyone use any accommodation in France or Spain that is dog friendly? Or know of any Company that specialises in taking pets?

Thanks


----------



## Labradoodlemad

Jazmine said:


> We took the dogs to France for the first time earlier this year. Apprehensive as I was worried about getting them back in, but it was a breeze. Looking at taking them to the Alps next year.


When you say getting them back in do they have to visit a vet before they can come back into the UK? :confused1:
as you can see I am new to this and our dog is only 8 months old which is why we are looking for next summer


----------



## diefenbaker

Labradoodlemad said:


> We are going to get a passport for our dog so that we can go abroad with her next year, we live on the South Coast so its a quick flit through the tunnel to get to France! Does anyone use any accommodation in France or Spain that is dog friendly? Or know of any Company that specialises in taking pets?
> 
> Thanks


I've used all these sites and just do a pet-friendly search

Gîtes de France®. holiday rentals, chambres d'hôtes, seasonal rentals - official website

Holiday Cottages in France, French Cottages, Gites & Villas

Self catering Holiday Rentals - Holiday Cottages - Villa Holidays Accommodation


----------



## diefenbaker

Labradoodlemad said:


> When you say getting them back in do they have to visit a vet before they can come back into the UK?


Yes. It's the tapeworm treatment that needs doing in France. That and other requirements are here.

https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad/overview


----------



## rona

Nataliee said:


> We stayed here a few years back with 4 dogs. All 3 cottages are next to each other & the owners live there too. There was a dog friendly beach nearby
> Binghams Farm - Self-catering holidays cottages
> Unfortunately it's booked up already for july/August so we're trying to find something else


Just noticed this one has a last minute deal for August 29th :thumbup:


----------



## Labradoodlemad

Been looking at the gites in France there is a lot of choice and a lot are dog friendly .... I can feel a booking coming on for next year !!


----------



## Labradoodlemad

diefenbaker said:


> Yes. It's the tapeworm treatment that needs doing in France. That and other requirements are here.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad/overview


I see that the tapeworm has to be done somewhere between 1 and 5 days before you travel back .... Did you just find a vet locally to where you were staying ?


----------



## diefenbaker

Yes. Often where you are staying will have dogs themselves so they can recommend a vet. If you look back through the thread you should find links to all the places I've stayed the past couple of years. PM me if you'd like any further info on any of them.


----------



## diefenbaker

This isn't really a cottage but might help someone. CenterParcs take dogs but is shockingly expensive in school holidays. However, the French school holidays over Easter are not the same in France as in England. Consequently if you book at for instance Lac d'Ailette for the week of 7th-13th April 2015 ( it is a 6 day week because of Easter Monday ) it will cost you £416. The same week at Sherwood ( albeit 7 days ) is over £1000 more expensive.


----------



## Labradoodlemad

diefenbaker said:


> Yes. Often where you are staying will have dogs themselves so they can recommend a vet. If you look back through the thread you should find links to all the places I've stayed the past couple of years. PM me if you'd like any further info on any of them.


Thank you that's very kind


----------



## diefenbaker

In the vets today I picked up a free mag which looks affiliated to

Dog-friendly holidays - your search starts here!

Looks a good source of information.


----------



## fernlady

Stayed here last week - it was fab

Self-catering holiday barn conversion near Hay Festival and great canoeing


----------



## Stellabelly

FuelPHP Framework

Well further to earlier post when we booked this we went here last week and it was really lovely little cottage. The garden was actually fully enclosed which is really important for us. (We've been to a few that state fully enclosed gardens and they're not).

Lots of lovely walks nearby and we arrived to find milk,coffee,tea and homemade cake and half dozen new laid eggs. Lovely woodburner too.

Only thing is it has a very narrow spiral staircase so some may prefer the downstairs bedroom.

Would certainly recommend. If you want wi-fi it's a bit touch and go but then I'm on O2 and reception wasn't great anyway


----------



## MollySmith

Stellabelly said:


> FuelPHP Framework
> 
> Well further to earlier post when we booked this we went here last week and it was really lovely little cottage. The garden was actually fully enclosed which is really important for us. (We've been to a few that state fully enclosed gardens and they're not).
> 
> Lots of lovely walks nearby and we arrived to find milk,coffee,tea and homemade cake and half dozen new laid eggs. Lovely woodburner too.
> 
> Only thing is it has a very narrow spiral staircase so some may prefer the downstairs bedroom.
> 
> Would certainly recommend. If you want wi-fi it's a bit touch and go but then I'm on O2 and reception wasn't great anyway


We're staying at Y Wren which you mentioned a few pages back. It's a lovely house but I have to say that I was so disappointed to see the dogs downstairs rule which wasn't mentioned on the description from the agency or their booking information and the garden has more holes than a sieve for nosey dogs. We've just lost Molly over the wall into next door so she's on a long line until we leave. I've mentioned this to the agency so they can amend their definitions of dogs welcome and 'enclosed'.


----------



## Stellabelly

What a shame. We didn't have a problem with the garden there at all. Very strange. We have been to various cottages that say enclosed garden and they're not. It is really important to us as I really don't like to keep them on lead in the garden. I'm so sorry. I wouldn't mislead anyone so I don't know what's changed. 
And we were a bit naughty regarding the rules, just made good use of the vacuum cleaner!


----------



## MollySmith

Stellabelly said:


> What a shame. We didn't have a problem with the garden there at all. Very strange. We have been to various cottages that say enclosed garden and they're not. It is really important to us as I really don't like to keep them on lead in the garden. I'm so sorry. I wouldn't mislead anyone so I don't know what's changed.
> *And we were a bit naughty regarding the rules, just made good use of the vacuum cleaner*!


 Us too....!

Molly is extremely nosy but it was a good thing to see her recall work so well with the whistle but she's the sort of dog who can climb the walls there. The earth around the walls has really built up into slopes so it's super easy for any dog to walk up to them and pottle down the side. She simply wandered up the wall by the gate between us and next door and saw freedom beyond and the gate was open to the road by the neighbours. I think there was a fence once, but it seems to have been damaged.

I have left a message with the agency to mention it and suggested just a wire fence would be useful or even that orange temporary plastic fence until something is sorted out proper - if they want more dogs here. The owner was here yesterday and said if we need anything to shout so I'll tell him too. We've got the long line so we're going to put her on that in the meantime.

I do love the house though, especially the staircase, it reminds me of my gran's place years ago.


----------



## Jackie99

Not a cottage but dog friendly all the same. As a last minute holiday we went to Weston Super Mare and stayed in a 'dog friendly' hotel called The Richmond for 3 nights.

Well I was in tears the first night and wanted to come home due to many factors, would be interested to hear any other views of people who have stayed here!!! As I'd paid and so decided to make the most of my stay.

We stayed out all day only really using the hotel to rest in thankfully.

The plus points were a balcony room with stunning views, a good size balcony although Rio was mainly to exhausted to care it was there, it was the saving grace for me though!!

Dogs are charged £5 per night

Some pictures of our hols.


----------



## MollySmith

Just to warn PF'ers that there is someone on FB saying she has dog friendly caravans to let out but she's scamming for money as there are no places - her photos are stock images from other websites. Much the same as the Owners Direct scams where someone hijacks money for houses for other people's houses. Her name is Catherine Lannigan and she's saying she owns houses at Rockley Park and is operating from Cardiff.


----------



## Aaleigha

Not sure if its been mentioned 
East Ruston Cottages 

they have a range from two to ten bed places and all are dog friendly 
when I asked how many dogs they said as many as I liked - so I checked (most families dont have 6) they said they had 10 greyhounds staying in a cottage on the norfolk broads 
they are based in north norfolk many of the cottages are very close to the dog walking beaches my favourite all year dog beach is Happisburgh


----------



## MollySmith

Aaleigha said:


> Not sure if its been mentioned
> East Ruston Cottages
> 
> they have a range from two to ten bed places and all are dog friendly
> when I asked how many dogs they said as many as I liked - so I checked (most families dont have 6) they said they had 10 greyhounds staying in a cottage on the norfolk broads
> they are based in north norfolk many of the cottages are very close to the dog walking beaches my favourite all year dog beach is Happisburgh


Yes several times, they're the best aren't they! Which ones have you been to? We've been to Red Roofs, Holmes House, Rooster and booked for Orchard next June


----------



## Aaleigha

this will be our first time using them but I cannot speak highly enough of Sue she has been fantastic I am going tomorrow and cant wait just cant decided what doggy stuff to take - mind you if I forget anything I will just buy it for them


----------



## Stellabelly

Vixenâs Retreat (ref CBBT) in Wighton, nr. Wells-next-the-Sea | English-Country-Cottages

Stayed here last week. Lovely cosy cottage in village of Wighton near Wells next the Sea. Only a couple of hundred yards from dog friendly pub Carpenters Arms which does lovely meals as well as a few other dog friendly pubs in nearby villages. Not far from Holkham - a fantastic expanse of beach and dunes.

One thing to note is that gate is a five bar wooden gate and small dogs can get underneath (such as my JR) and there are loose chickens wandering opposite to tempt a dog that is interested.

Also just to make everyone aware as I know this is important for some - No dogs allowed upstairs or on furniture.


----------



## diefenbaker

Just booked here for a weekend away

Goeden Ywen Cottage (ref 26821) in Upper Cwmbran, Torfaen | cottages4you

If you have Tesco Clubcard vouchers you can use £30 of vouchers for £100 of holiday. So got the weekend for £146 all in :thumbup:


----------



## MollySmith

An offer and news from East Ruston from their mailing list which I received today

East Ruston Cottages are running a charity scheme where any bookings made between 25th October and 24th December will have 5% of the value put into the charity pot. Some of the house owners are adding another 5%, paid for by their income from the booking. Facebook followers voted for ER to donate to The YT & TB Rescue, The Cinnamon Trust, Nowzad, Greyhound Rescue West of England and local rescue, Faith Animal Rescue at Hickling. They are already up to £2000+ and there is still a good month to go.

They are running a Buy One, Get One Half Price deal on some of the holiday cottages to try and bump up the money before Christmas. East Ruston have no charges and no limits in most of the properties and they are not 'doggy' 
www.eastrustoncottages.co.uk is the website and there is a Facebook page too https://www.facebook.com/EastRustonCottages


----------



## Jobeth

Monkend Cottage | Luxury Cottage North Yorkshire

I stayed at Monkend cottage. There are 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms. Dogs aren't allowed upstairs-cream carpets. The part of the garden for the cottage isn't fenced in. Mine stay close by, so it wasn't a problem. They have dogs and I don't think they'd be able to get out of the grounds as it has a cattle grid and is fenced. It would be worth checking if it is an issue. In the grounds there is a tennis court and outdoor swimming pool.


----------



## poppy2714

What a great thread to find!! I am looking for holiday cottages in the Lake District that will take dogs but can also accommodate a fair few family members! Any suggestions??


----------



## Jobeth

I'm going to one next year. It has 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms. Is that big enough?


----------



## Guest

I think I'll add to this thread now...
I don't have a link but you'll find the website.
Camber Sands Park Resorts are starting to get more involved with animals. They are large caravans that sometimes have stuff like decking. They have dog walking programs a couple of days a week and the area is great. It is just opposite Camber Sands beach and rural areas and things like that are not far away.


----------



## MollySmith

A warning about this company
https://www.facebook.com/sugarandloaf?fref=ts

Luxury Cottages Wales & Brecon Beacons | Country Wedding Venues Wales | Romantic Self Catering Holiday Cottages

For Top of the Lane cottage only. Someone has posted some awful photos of the cottage this week - the bath taps fell off, the toothbrush mug was unwashed, the windows were wet inside from lack of heat and there were flies on the soap dish. They stayed one night and were appalled to be offered only a small refund, the agents Sugar and Loaf blaming the guests for not going to see the owners directly. They have been reported to the local trading standards and since being involved the miniscule refund has been upped a small amount.

Check carefully if you're going to use them.


----------



## Halo1

Would love to find a dog-friendly place pref not too far from Yorkshire and near the sea, as we took her camping last year and it was quite tying having to hold the lead the entire time. At least in a cottage or even a caravan they are safer. Any really cheap ones? We're on a budget this year?


----------



## MollySmith

Halo1 said:


> Would love to find a dog-friendly place pref not too far from Yorkshire and near the sea, as we took her camping last year and it was quite tying having to hold the lead the entire time. At least in a cottage or even a caravan they are safer. Any really cheap ones? We're on a budget this year?


You could try this one - https://www.facebook.com/GrosvenorCottage?ref=bookmarks

Grosvenor Cottage - Self Catering - hornsea - Welcome To Yorkshire

Or look through the photo albums here
https://www.facebook.com/groups/17291431941/


----------



## Halo1

Thankyou MollySmith great links, I'll have a good look at them.


----------



## MollySmith

A massive paws up for Welyarde. There's a review on the website from Your Dog magazine and it's all still relevant. The garden is of note as it's both beautiful but also divided up as it shares a boundary with The Old Piggery (also dog friendly and run by Paul and Carrie).

Welyarde - Dog friendly cottage in the Peak District : Welyarde Cottage

They've put in a fence that Molly is posing with below so that you can keep Piggery and Welyarde dogs away from each other and avoid fence wars if you wish. Plus the wider boundary is also very well secured. It was put to the test yesterday morning with a cat who bravely entered and Molly was utterly unable to chase it.

Inside the house is lovely. Really clean but also designed to be wipe clean. Do however note that the house does not have a front garden so people walk past the window and this might worry nervous dogs. Molly was certainly on alert for the first few days as we have a front garden at home.


----------



## chissy 15

MollySmith said:


> A massive paws up for Welyarde. There's a review on the website from Your Dog magazine and it's all still relevant. The garden is of note as it's both beautiful but also divided up as it shares a boundary with The Old Piggery (also dog friendly and run by Paul and Carrie).
> 
> Welyarde - Dog friendly cottage in the Peak District : Welyarde Cottage
> 
> They've put in a fence that Molly is posing with below so that you can keep Piggery and Welyarde dogs away from each other and avoid fence wars if you wish. Plus the wider boundary is also very well secured. It was put to the test yesterday morning with a cat who bravely entered and Molly was utterly unable to chase it.
> 
> Inside the house is lovely. Really clean but also designed to be wipe clean. Do however note that the house does not have a front garden so people walk past the window and this might worry nervous dogs. Molly was certainly on alert for the first few days as we have a front garden at home.


Really looks like a lovely place to stay. We have been thinking of going to the Peak District for a while, maybe next year as off to the far north of Scotland at the end of the month


----------



## MollySmith

Another useful link 

eDogAdvisor - What are the best Dog Friendly places to stay in the UK? Read dog owners' reviews and get the best for your dog!


----------



## Jobeth

Rainbow Cottage | Soulby | The Lake District And Cumbria | Self Catering Holiday Cottage

I've just come back from here and it is dog friendly. It has 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms. The yard wasn't secure for my 4kg Yorkie as she was tiny enough to go under the gate. She offered to fix it, but as she doesn't wander off it didn't matter. The road from the village is quite narrow in parts. The cottage has had some updates since the photos were taken. There is no wi-fi and you can't always get a mobile phone signal in the bungalow. The owners were nice and let my niece watch the lambing. It is also suitable for the disabled.


----------



## jenny armour

funnily enough I am looking for a holiday cottage in Derbyshire even though I live there. do these cottages take 3 dogs, is there a limit on how many you can take?


----------



## chissy 15

Self Catering Dunnet Head Caithness

Came back home the weekend from spending 2 weeks here (hope link has worked). Lovely cottage with a very large garden says secure but small dogs could get under the drive gates and there is a low stone wall at the front so dogs could climb over. Other than this we had a great time there


----------



## chissy 15

Far North Cottage - Caithness - cottage holidays in Highlands, Cornwall, Lake

Here is another link for the cottage.


----------



## jenny armour

jenny armour said:


> funnily enough I am looking for a holiday cottage in Derbyshire even though I live there. do these cottages take 3 dogs, is there a limit on how many you can take?


should I get in touch with people themselves about this?


----------



## jenny armour

jenny armour said:


> should I get in touch with people themselves about this?


to answer my own question, I have got in touch with the people


----------



## MollySmith

jenny armour said:


> to answer my own question, I have got in touch with the people


Sorry, I don't know for certain. I think Welyarde takes more than 1 but I honestly don't really know. Always best to check with owner


----------



## Fluffster

We stayed here for a week recently with Daisy:

Rose Cottage | Aislaby | North York Moors And Coast | Self Catering Holiday Cottage

Ideally located for some great walks and for Whitby. Cottage itself was lovely inside, flooring easy to clean if you have a muddy dog. There are chickens free ranging around, but to be honest we didn't use the garden area except for toilet breaks as there are so many great walks around. Daisy was just kept on lead during day. They have a resident cocker spaniel, Alfie, who was very friendly.


----------



## Rosie64

Does any one know of any where in or near Aberystwyth in Wales please 2 bedroom secure garden, have just spent an hour reading through from the beggining of this thread and not found any yet don't really fancy another hour of searching, constant reading on the computer gives me a severe headache great thread though 
thank you


----------



## Dogloverlou

Rosie64 said:


> Does any one know of any where in or near Aberystwyth in Wales please 2 bedroom secure garden, have just spent an hour reading through from the beggining of this thread and not found any yet don't really fancy another hour of searching, constant reading on the computer gives me a severe headache great thread though
> thank you


A little more reading is on the cards perhaps, but not much.

Holiday cottages in Aberystwyth | cottages4you

All in, or close, to Aberystwyth


----------



## Rosie64

Thank you dogloverlou


----------



## sharloid

Stellabelly said:


> FuelPHP Framework
> 
> Well further to earlier post when we booked this we went here last week and it was really lovely little cottage. The garden was actually fully enclosed which is really important for us. (We've been to a few that state fully enclosed gardens and they're not).
> 
> Lots of lovely walks nearby and we arrived to find milk,coffee,tea and homemade cake and half dozen new laid eggs. Lovely woodburner too.
> 
> Only thing is it has a very narrow spiral staircase so some may prefer the downstairs bedroom.
> 
> Would certainly recommend. If you want wi-fi it's a bit touch and go but then I'm on O2 and reception wasn't great anyway


Oh that looks lovely. What kind of fencing does it have and how high?


----------



## jenny armour

regarding the welyarde, I have booked up for a week in October with me friend and three dogs. I have noticed there is no pictures of the kitchen so do you what it is like in this cottage?


----------



## MollySmith

jenny armour said:


> regarding the welyarde, I have booked up for a week in October with me friend and three dogs. I have noticed there is no pictures of the kitchen so do you what it is like in this cottage?


Hey, here you go, it's not a great photo but it's fine. There isn't a dishwasher but a massive fridge freezer, halogen hob and we were able to cook in there easily.

Have a lovely time


----------



## jenny armour

thank you for that molly, looks very nice


----------



## chissy 15

Thinking of booking a holiday near Fort William/Glencoe area. Have found a couple of cottages on cottages 4 you but would be great to get other recommendations. We are looking for detached with secure garden and at least 2 bedrooms (sleep 4)


----------



## MollySmith

chissy 15 said:


> Thinking of booking a holiday near Fort William/Glencoe area. Have found a couple of cottages on cottages 4 you but would be great to get other recommendations. We are looking for detached with secure garden and at least 2 bedrooms (sleep 4)


Are you on Facebook, this is a good site with lots of owners and might have something
https://www.facebook.com/groups/dogfriendlyholidays/


----------



## chissy 15

MollySmith said:


> Are you on Facebook, this is a good site with lots of owners and might have something
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/dogfriendlyholidays/


Thanks MollySmith, yes I have a fb account but never thought of looking there, don't go on there much just have it to keep in touch with friends & family. Will have a look


----------



## jamat

This year we will be taking Alfie our 7 month old cavachon with us on holiday to dorset. We have booked 1 week in a caravan where the owner had said it would be ok for the dog to be there though she hasn't had dogs stay before but we've used her caravan for the last 4 years so she knows us and trusts us while there.

Next year we will be going to Dorset again but this time we will be looking for a 2 week break and thought that a cottage with a garden would be better for Alfie and us for that amount of time. 

Does anyone know of and dog friendly cottages for rent in Dorset and if possible in the Swanage / Studland area that we could have a look at


----------



## Dogloverlou

jamat said:


> This year we will be taking Alfie our 7 month old cavachon with us on holiday to dorset. We have booked 1 week in a caravan where the owner had said it would be ok for the dog to be there though she hasn't had dogs stay before but we've used her caravan for the last 4 years so she knows us and trusts us while there.
> 
> Next year we will be going to Dorset again but this time we will be looking for a 2 week break and thought that a cottage with a garden would be better for Alfie and us for that amount of time.
> 
> Does anyone know of and dog friendly cottages for rent in Dorset and if possible in the Swanage / Studland area that we could have a look at


We stayed here - http://www.graceholidaycottages.co.uk/Dorset.holiday.cottage.htm a few years back now. Lovely cottage owned by dog people with 10% going to Many Tears rescue. It's not in the areas you're looking for though.
The garden is across the drive and is only paved. That was a huge issue for us, and we felt a little hemmed in with the neighbours behind. But depends on what you want really. It's obviously popular as it's always nearly fully booked!

Did find these properties though in and around Studland - http://www.dhcottages.co.uk/holiday_cottages-studland/


----------



## jamat

Dogloverlou said:


> We stayed here - http://www.graceholidaycottages.co.uk/Dorset.holiday.cottage.htm a few years back now. Lovely cottage owned by dog people with 10% going to Many Tears rescue. It's not in the areas you're looking for though.
> The garden is across the drive and is only paved. That was a huge issue for us, and we felt a little hemmed in with the neighbours behind. But depends on what you want really. It's obviously popular as it's always nearly fully booked!
> 
> Did find these properties though in and around Studland - http://www.dhcottages.co.uk/holiday_cottages-studland/


cheers I will take a look


----------



## ruwise

We're staying here in August http://www.hayonwyeholidaycottages.co.uk/brick-hay-self-catering-cottage 
Will be sure to post a review when I get back.


----------



## ronnyyy123

MollySmith said:


> I wondered if it might be possible to set up a thread of places that are great for a holiday in the UK? I am trying to find somewhere in Lincolnshire coast, Norfolk or Suffolk that is great for dogs - access to beach and enclosed garden.
> 
> I am sure I can't be the only one and wondered if it was possible to share some links on here for good self catering places that really do welcome pets. I've stayed in a few that are okay but not truly pet friendly due to cliffs nearby or the garden isn't really closed in at all.
> 
> I'll kick off with this place
> 
> Location: Torcross, Devon
> 
> No.4 Lily Terrace, Self Catering Accommodation in Torcross, near Dartmouth
> 
> Good point - tiled or laminate floors downstairs. The back garden has 3ft fence and gate. Right on a dog friendly 365 days of the year beach.
> 
> Bad points - front garden wall is low and dogs are not allowed upstairs or on furniture. No throws provided to protect against this


----------



## Cedar

We have recently returned from a holiday near Bury St Edmund's. We stayed in large bungalow which had wooden or tiled floors except in the bedrooms. It had a large enclosed garden and dog towels, bowls, treats, pooh bags etc were provided which would be useful if you forgot anything! Dogs were not allowed on the beds or furniture but were allowed in the bedrooms. 
There were woods nearby for routine off lead walks. It was an hours drive from the coast but there are many dog friendly places to visit within a short drive. 
The bungalow was called "Wylene" in Great Barton.


----------



## jenny armour

somebody I know is looking for a self catering cottage near to stoke on trent area. it is for two adults and three dogs, two of the dogs cannot climb stairs as they are very elderly so possibly all on one floor in October. does anyone on here know of anything?


----------



## daverv

We visited Northumberland and had a wonderful time - I've never been to such a dog friendly place!
Stayed in Beadnell in a modern, well equipped semi, and whilst the garden was only decking and gravel, it was secure. House was just a 5 minute walk to a beach that went on for miles.

http://www.cottagesinseahouses.co.u...tages_in_beadnell_brucap_cottage_beadnell/132

I do recommend this.


----------



## Bisbow

jamat said:


> This year we will be taking Alfie our 7 month old cavachon with us on holiday to dorset. We have booked 1 week in a caravan where the owner had said it would be ok for the dog to be there though she hasn't had dogs stay before but we've used her caravan for the last 4 years so she knows us and trusts us while there.
> 
> Next year we will be going to Dorset again but this time we will be looking for a 2 week break and thought that a cottage with a garden would be better for Alfie and us for that amount of time.
> 
> Does anyone know of and dog friendly cottages for rent in Dorset and if possible in the Swanage / Studland area that we could have a look at





jamat said:


> This year we will be taking Alfie our 7 month old cavachon with us on holiday to dorset. We have booked 1 week in a caravan where the owner had said it would be ok for the dog to be there though she hasn't had dogs stay before but we've used her caravan for the last 4 years so she knows us and trusts us while there.
> 
> Next year we will be going to Dorset again but this time we will be looking for a 2 week break and thought that a cottage with a garden would be better for Alfie and us for that amount of time.
> 
> Does anyone know of and dog friendly cottages for rent in Dorset and if possible in the Swanage / Studland area that we could have a look at


We have just returned from Corfe Castle and had a lovely dog friendly cottage there 
It is called Plum Tree cottage from Island Holidays, it has a lovely dog proof garden and the cottage is lovely, clean and comfortable and only a few miles from Studland and Swanage 
We will be going back next year


----------



## DogLove3

Pet travel is so much easier now and there are some lovely hotels, manor houses and inns that are pet friendly in the UK.
They can be found in many different locations ranging from Hampshire to the Lake District, with all different types of amenities, many have big gardens, places to walk or are close to the sea.
https://dogsforlife.wordpress.com/2015/07/04/pet-friendly-hotels-and-places-to-stay-in-the-uk/


----------



## Geolgrad

Hi, a friend of mine has just bought a holiday cottage in the lovely village of Heggerscales(near Kirkby Stephen, Cumbria). She has made if dog friendly and will take up to 4 dogs (despite Skyes add stating only 2 ). This is its first week on the books so if anyone is looking for a last minute place to stay for school holidays it might be worth a check. http://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cott...ke-District-Rookby/Fell-View-Barn-918671.html

New photos added of the back garden


----------



## Dogloverlou

My mum is offering her caravan out for rentals now. Dog friendly of course, no limits, but bear in mind it's a caravan so not masses of room. Private message me for more details if interested.


----------



## penguin

http://www.ownersdirect.co.uk/accommodation/p8132449

My family have just stayed here for a week with 4 dogs. It was brill! (Apart from damaging my bumper on the steep drive!!)

Really dog friendly, set in 35 acres with own beach at the loch. Stunning views.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

A brilliant place around 45 minutes from where I live :

www.paddocklodge.com

I want to go, but can you go on holiday 45 minutes from your home?


----------



## Geolgrad

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> A brilliant place around 45 minutes from where I live :
> 
> www.paddocklodge.com
> 
> I want to go, but can you go on holiday 45 minutes from your home?


Wow this place is awesome! however I'm about the same distance from it and 45 minutes is a little close to home for a holiday. Would be great if they ever do weekend bookings.


----------



## terrierowner

MollySmith said:


> I wondered if it might be possible to set up a thread of places that are great for a holiday in the UK? I am trying to find somewhere in Lincolnshire coast, Norfolk or Suffolk that is great for dogs - access to beach and enclosed garden.
> 
> I am sure I can't be the only one and wondered if it was possible to share some links on here for good self catering places that really do welcome pets. I've stayed in a few that are okay but not truly pet friendly due to cliffs nearby or the garden isn't really closed in at all.
> 
> I'll kick off with this place
> 
> Location: Torcross, Devon
> 
> No.4 Lily Terrace, Self Catering Accommodation in Torcross, near Dartmouth
> 
> Good point - tiled or laminate floors downstairs. The back garden has 3ft fence and gate. Right on a dog friendly 365 days of the year beach.
> 
> Bad points - front garden wall is low and dogs are not allowed upstairs or on furniture. No throws provided to protect against this


----------



## chissy 15

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> A brilliant place around 45 minutes from where I live :
> 
> www.paddocklodge.com
> 
> I want to go, but can you go on holiday 45 minutes from your home?


This looks a fab place to stay with a dog, will definitely consider this if wanting to go to this area


----------



## Bisbow

Does anyone know of and dog friendly cottages for rent in Dorset and if possible in the Swanage / Studland area that we could have a look at[/QUOTE]

We had a cottage in Corfe Castle called Plum Tree cottage. It has a lovely secure garden for dogs. We got it through Island Cottage Holidays .Lovely cottage just a couple of minutes from the village enter that has the best bakers I know, great cakes !! The Greyhound Pub is dog friendly and has good food
Chilli loved the garden, plenty of room to run round. We are going back next year


----------



## MollySmith

jamat said:


> This year we will be taking Alfie our 7 month old cavachon with us on holiday to dorset. We have booked 1 week in a caravan where the owner had said it would be ok for the dog to be there though she hasn't had dogs stay before but we've used her caravan for the last 4 years so she knows us and trusts us while there.
> 
> Next year we will be going to Dorset again but this time we will be looking for a 2 week break and thought that a cottage with a garden would be better for Alfie and us for that amount of time.
> 
> Does anyone know of and dog friendly cottages for rent in Dorset and if possible in the Swanage / Studland area that we could have a look at


We are going here in October so I'll report back. The owner has posted on the Facebook group in my earlier post and seemed really responsive to questions. I have also used this agency before we had a dog and they were really good.

http://www.lymebayholidays.co.uk/cottage-details/L4513


----------



## Jobeth

If you get the Dog Friendly emails each month they have at least one recommendation from members on places to stay/eat.


----------



## Fluffster

We're booked here for a week in November. Can't wait! Looking forward to messing about on the agility equipment with Daisy 
http://www.cottages4you.co.uk/cottages/mouse-hole-cottage-27200


----------



## Jobeth

I don't know if you have been before, but Carlise castle is dog friendly.


----------



## Fluffster

Jobeth said:


> I don't know if you have been before, but Carlise castle is dog friendly.


No, this is a new part of the world for us. We've only ever driven through on the way somewhere else! Thanks for the tip, I love a good castle


----------



## Jobeth

We did it as a visit from the Lake District. You can't do the military part, but the rest is fine. Afterwards it threw it down and we did struggle to find somewhere dog friendly to eat. A fish and chip shop kindly let us in to the cafe part even though they don't usually. You can go round the undercover shopping centre as well with dogs. Handy if it is raining!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Have tried searching through this thread, but it's not having it.

Anyhoo: Does anyone know of a dog friendly campsite that has a sited *touring* caravan for hire in the UK? (As opposed to a static caravan.)

OH and I want to try one for size for a few days, but don't have a towing car.


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> Have tried searching through this thread, but it's not having it.
> 
> Anyhoo: Does anyone know of a dog friendly campsite that has a sited *touring* caravan for hire in the UK? (As opposed to a static caravan.)
> 
> OH and I want to try one for size for a few days, but don't have a towing car.


Have you tried http://www.caravansitefinder.co.uk ?


----------



## MollySmith

Fluffster said:


> We're booked here for a week in November. Can't wait! Looking forward to messing about on the agility equipment with Daisy
> http://www.cottages4you.co.uk/cottages/mouse-hole-cottage-27200


Love to know how you get on, we are probably due a visit to Mr S's family in Lancashire so we're on the hunt for a cottage around that area.


----------



## Lurcherlad

MollySmith said:


> Have you tried http://www.caravansitefinder.co.uk ?


 I have, but these sites are geared up for static caravans (mobile homes) and I am trying to find somewhere that rents out a touring caravan that is already on site. I have seen them in the past, but can't remember where


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> I have, but these sites are geared up for static caravans (mobile homes) and I am trying to find somewhere that rents out a touring caravan that is already on site. I have seen them in the past, but can't remember where


Found these that take them to a site for you
http://www.norfolkcaravanhire.co.uk/how-it-works

This place has one
http://www.oakgroveretreats.co.uk/CARAVAN-HIRE.html


----------



## westie~ma

A note for those renting a holiday cottage. 

If there is a problem, like say the central heating isn't working when it should.... then please contact either the owner directly or the agent you booked through as soon as you can. 

This happened to me on Friday, turned up to do changeover day to find no heating. Guests had left no note and did not say anything to agent when dropping off the key. 

Result of their oversight, new guesrs coming in have no heating as it takes time to get an engineer to come plus if parts are needed it causes even more time without heat. 

Luckily, my new guests seem quite relaxed about it.


----------



## BrackenFlight

I'd say the jurassic coast or the new forest is amazing for a pet-friendly break.
I have lived here all my life, so I dont have any links to places to stay, but I know they are abundant, and there are many beautiful walks here. However you may want to steer clear of the cliff walks here like old harry's rocks. I have a friend who lost a dog up there as he chased a rabbit over the edge.


----------



## melannie

http://www.forestholidays.co.uk/types-of-holiday/dog-pet-friendly-holidays

http://www.lovetoescape.com/holiday/scotland/pet-dog-friendly/holiday-cottages.htm

http://www.countrycottagesonline.com/Pet-friendly_Country_Cottages.htm

http://www.embracescotland.co.uk/holiday-inspiration/types/pet-friendly-cottages/

not used any of these (yet) but just thought I would add a few links as there are lots available
if no one has seen them yet that is  Think I will be taking a wee run to one soon, need a nice
quiet/relaxing break anyway, not interested in sight seeing or anything like that as I get my fair
share already, lol, but I do love an extremely nice very clean room/cabin/cottage etc on the banks
of a Loch, River or the Sea in Scotland, ohh and in winter too, has to be winter, nice snow, nice ice,
nice everything, ahhh, the romance of it all  lol (true though)


----------



## jenny armour

MollySmith said:


> Hey, here you go, it's not a great photo but it's fine. There isn't a dishwasher but a massive fridge freezer, halogen hob and we were able to cook in there easily.
> 
> Have a lovely time


hi molly smith regarding me booking the welyarde. is there any dog walks where you can let the dogs off the lead around tideswell. we don't want to do any driving if possible (well I don't drive so will be left to my friend))


----------



## MollySmith

jenny armour said:


> hi molly smith regarding me booking the welyarde. is there any dog walks where you can let the dogs off the lead around tideswell. we don't want to do any driving if possible (well I don't drive so will be left to my friend))


It's worth emailing the owners to ask but we found a lot of sheep so we didn't. We found both of them really friendly and so helpful. There are a couple of fields just outside the village which seemed to have dogs off lead in them but the signs said not to so I would think they had special permission. There seemed to be a good bus service around the area though.


----------



## jenny armour

the owners has recommended tideswell dale its a 10 minute walk on lead outside the town


----------



## MollySmith

jenny armour said:


> the owners has recommended tideswell dale its a 10 minute walk on lead outside the town


Oh good  The Monsal trail is lovely too but a drive away. Not very far, it's an old railway line and the viaduct is beautiful but we didn't let Molly off as there were a lot of cyclists using it and gaps in the fences. I hope you have a good time, we loved Tideswell so much, it was very quiet and Paul, the owner is really nice, adores dogs.


----------



## jenny armour

thank you molly, I am looking forward to this holiday, the first time I have had a week away since 2004. I know a few of the walks around Derbyshire because I live in wirksworth near matlock, moved up here in 2007 from Essex, and having the dogs I have been on a lot of them with friends. I did the monsal trail through the tunnel a couple of years but I would love to do the viaduct. paul has been very helpful on local walks and am looking forward to meeting them both on Saturday. what would complete this holiday is if the weather continues to stay nice, but we will enjoy it anyway x


----------



## Dogloverlou

We stayed here last week - http://www.ownersdirect.co.uk/accommodation/p1782732?flspusage=fl

Lovely, homely and cosy. Situated very close to town but in a very quiet residential area.

Only downside is that the garden is not secure so toilet breaks had to be on lead. Not to bad for us as we was only there 3 days and Cash was out all day and therefore only using the garden for morning and nightly wees. But if you was staying longer could quite possibly get frustrating. Only takes one dog.


----------



## MollySmith

We are staying here
http://www.porthlevenholidays.co.uk/cottages/the-lamp-house/the-lamp-house.html

Porthleven is very dog friendly. We've taken Molly into a few shops whilst it is quiet and she's been good. We can take her inside all three pubs if we wanted but it's been mild enough to sit outside. Lots of dog friendly places to see and out of season the whole of Porthleven beach is dogs allowed. From Easter to end Sept the east only end is dogs welcome and the steps down are steep if you are wary of heights or challenged like me!

The house is lovey, dog restrictions on sofas and beds but as it's upside down she has been on both floors. The garden is tiny but enclosed and we've hardly used it as Molly is so tired. Pee walks have been outside on lead on a piece of grass which is okay for a week, annoying for much longer but her ladyship won't pee on decking!


----------



## Moobli

chissy 15 said:


> Thinking of booking a holiday near Fort William/Glencoe area. Have found a couple of cottages on cottages 4 you but would be great to get other recommendations. We are looking for detached with secure garden and at least 2 bedrooms (sleep 4)


Unique Cottages have some nice cottage in the Glencoe area - inc my cottage in Glen Etive. Worth a look.

Here is a link to their dog-friendly cottages

http://www.unique-cottages.co.uk/holiday-ideas/party-type/dog-friendly


----------



## chissy 15

Moobli said:


> Unique Cottages have some nice cottage in the Glencoe area - inc my cottage in Glen Etive. Worth a look.
> 
> Here is a link to their dog-friendly cottages
> 
> http://www.unique-cottages.co.uk/holiday-ideas/party-type/dog-friendly


Thanks, will have a look and see what's available next Easter time


----------



## jenny armour

jenny armour said:


> thank you molly, I am looking forward to this holiday, the first time I have had a week away since 2004. I know a few of the walks around Derbyshire because I live in wirksworth near matlock, moved up here in 2007 from Essex, and having the dogs I have been on a lot of them with friends. I did the monsal trail through the tunnel a couple of years but I would love to do the viaduct. paul has been very helpful on local walks and am looking forward to meeting them both on Saturday. what would complete this holiday is if the weather continues to stay nice, but we will enjoy it anyway x


just back today from my weeks holiday in the peak district. would thoroughly recommend this cottage to anyone who loves to take their dogs for long walks. very dog friendly with doggy towels to wipe them in bad weather, doggy throws to put on the sofas so your dogs can lay with you and doggy treats made by the owners as a welcome pressy,. dogs loved it with a lovely fenced in garden. we had three dogs with us but there seems to be no limit. we are booking up for next year. also the cottage had everything you needed, no dishwasher but they supply towels for humans as well as bedding etc.


----------



## Jackie99

If anyone is wanting to stay in Wales, we recently stayed in the Savona in Crickhowell. Always in high demand. Can provide lots of pictures  the garden is very big and exciting, fully enclosed. My dog absolutely loved it there, we will return, lot's of stunning walks locally.


----------



## MollySmith

We are staying at Jasmine Cotttage, Charmouth which is rented out by Lyme Bay Holidays. The garden is very secure at the back, a low wall and gate at the front going onto a very busy high street. The beach has seasonal dog bans but isn't very good for anyone with accessibility problems.

To be honest it's a tired house. Loved I'm sure by the owners but we had the agency out on the seco d day as we found the cutlery drawer filthy, the dishwasher is broken, the freezer had hairs in it and the oven was in dire need of a clean. Outside the garden had an old baking tray, a mop and bucket that I seriously hope wasn't used to clean the floors and an old carpet. The doors to the outside shed were not secure and are a mess inside. The house really needs some attention such as a mirror in the second and downstairs bedroom, a clean up of the downstairs cupboards and table lamps would be nice so you can see to read a book at night. Small stuff but important and missed I think because Lyme Bay appear to have no external reviews on other websites. To be fair they have done a basic clean of the kitchen but it shouldn't have to be that way and I am cross they didn't deal with the garden before we arrived. Apparently they will at the changeover. I have told the owner as I know her through a Facebook group and was apologetic but you do wonder if they actually see that the carpet is stained and threadbare etc!

No terriby impressed but feel sorry for the house, it could be very lovely if someone bothered to care a bit more.


----------



## mr murples

Just back from a fabulous holiday in north wales near Conwy (5 mins drive from Conwy town centre) the cottage is called erw lechi bach and is on the website of North Wales holiday cottages. It was spacious, very clean and the owners had left fresh flowers and wine, tea, coffee and biscuits. 

Enclosed garden which has the very secure fencing to keep dogs away from nearby sheep. Wonderful views. Underfloor heating. Master bedroom with en suite wet room plus a further 2 bedrooms and another bathroom. It was totally amazing and you can take FOUR dogs. All tiled throughout so no dog smell at all and so clean, we didn't find a trace of any other dog at all.

Can't recommend highly enough. Sorry did try to post link but can't remember how to do it on my phone! Just Google erw lechi Bach holiday cottage and it comes up


----------



## Stellabelly

http://www.qualitycottages.co.uk/border-country-cottage-offas-****

http://www.scottish-cottages.co.uk/...d=COTzyumb_sgCFWvlwgodkicOBg#cottage-overview

We spent a week at each of these this year. We like cottages that stand fairly alone and a bit away from anything else and both of these fit the bill perfectly. Beautiful locations, lovely walks and lots of dog friendly places. We could even take the dogs here to see the kite feeding http://www.gigrin.co.uk/ which I was quite surprised about.

Anyone with 2 or more dogs probably knows you are more limited where you can go but these were both ideal for us with our 2, although both had livestock in the fields leading up to the gardens so if you have dogs that are really interested it might be a bit more difficult


----------



## Fluffster

We've just come back from a week here:

http://www.cottages.com/cottages/mouse-hole-cottage-27200

I can't really fault it - it's set up for dogs and their owners, and is actually on the site of a cattery, kennels, pet hydro place, etc. They will look after your dog(s) if you want to go out without them. I know they take at least three dogs, as the cottage beside the one we were in (Swallows Nest) had three dogs.

Location wise, lots of nice local walks, but we drove the 40 mins or so into Lake District and Keswick area most days to do some of the walks there.


----------



## sharloid

I've had a look through but haven't found anywhere that looks totally suitable yet. Maybe I've missed something so I'm after some recommendations please! Must accept 3 dogs (without charging an arm and a leg for them), sleep 2 adults, have a totally enclosed garden and be within 3, maybe 4 hours of Mansfield.


----------



## jenny armour

hi sharloid. last year I was recommended a cottage on here called the welyarde in tideswell Derbyshire. that is a 3 double bed cottage, but the people who own it also own and rent out a 1 double bed cottage called the piggery. now if you want dog friendly this is it. everything is for the dog including doggy throws, doggy towels and doggy treats. the dogs go free and the garden is enclosed. it isn't a big cottage but the garden is lovely. I am hoping to go back to the welyarde later on this year. all you need to take with you is your food for you and your dogs. everything else is there for you and your dogs. I wasn't sure when you said you were looking for two people if you were looking for two bedrooms or a double tho. if you google www.theoldpiggery.co.uk this is in tideswell. it does book up pretty quickly so don't hang around if you are interested


----------



## MollySmith

jenny armour said:


> hi sharloid. last year I was recommended a cottage on here called the welyarde in tideswell Derbyshire. that is a 3 double bed cottage, but the people who own it also own and rent out a 1 double bed cottage called the piggery. now if you want dog friendly this is it. everything is for the dog including doggy throws, doggy towels and doggy treats. the dogs go free and the garden is enclosed. it isn't a big cottage but the garden is lovely. I am hoping to go back to the welyarde later on this year. all you need to take with you is your food for you and your dogs. everything else is there for you and your dogs. I wasn't sure when you said you were looking for two people if you were looking for two bedrooms or a double tho. if you google www.theoldpiggery.co.uk this is in tideswell. it does book up pretty quickly so don't hang around if you are interested


We went to Welyarde - it is amazing! Loved it so much and hope we'll get to return soon.


----------



## jenny armour

molly it was you that recommended it


----------



## Geolgrad

sharloid said:


> I've had a look through but haven't found anywhere that looks totally suitable yet. Maybe I've missed something so I'm after some recommendations please! Must accept 3 dogs (without charging an arm and a leg for them), sleep 2 adults, have a totally enclosed garden and be within 3, maybe 4 hours of Mansfield.


How about http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Vacati..._friendly_near_Kirkby_Stephen_Ref_918671.html


----------



## MollySmith

jenny armour said:


> molly it was you that recommended it


Oh god, I am official nuts  So glad you enjoyed your stay


----------



## jenny armour

it shows your good the cottage is. it is already booking up for this year, hurry up if you want to go there. I read I the guest book that one booking included eight dogs x


----------



## jenny armour

this year I am looking for something that is not more than an hours drive from me in the Derbyshire dales (matlock). it must have three bedrooms and will take three dogs. we may still go back to the welyarde in tideswell but are looking to see if there is anything else


----------



## MollySmith

jenny armour said:


> this year I am looking for something that is not more than an hours drive from me in the Derbyshire dales (matlock). it must have three bedrooms and will take three dogs. we may still go back to the welyarde in tideswell but are looking to see if there is anything else


Heard good things about this but not been myself 

http://www.riversidehouse-peakdistrict.co.uk


----------



## jenny armour

MollySmith said:


> Heard good things about this but not been myself
> 
> http://www.riversidehouse-peakdistrict.co.uk


hi molly thank you for that. I think its going to be too big for us as altho we only need three bedrooms there could only be three people (we all want a bedroom each), but thank you very much for the info. loved welyarde the only thing that put us off was the steps to the garden, but it is still on the agendaxx


----------



## Mayblossom

Have a look at Wayside cottage in Little Walsingham, Norfolk. Lovely enclosed garden, beautiful kitchen/diner. Separate lounge with log fire and beautiful bedrooms. 5 miles from the gorgeous Holkham and Wells beaches. No charge for dogs either  our two dogs loved it, close to a wonderful fish and chip shop and restaurant.


----------



## jenny armour

do they have a website? it maybe too far for my friend to drive but I can still have a look thank you


----------



## Mayblossom

Yes they do Jenny, can't get the link to work but just google Wayside cottage , Little Walsingham, Norfolk and you'll find it easily, they also have a Facebook page, a really lovely lady who owns the cottage too.


----------



## jenny armour

afraid it is too far for her to drive, so still looking for Derbyshire or surrounding area to cater for 3 dogs. its not easy most places only take up to 2 dogs


----------



## Kate07

Such a brilliant idea. I live in Norfolk, so will do the local research.


----------



## Randomly Set

We stayed here back in November, great location for dog walkies.

http://www.eastrustoncottages.co.uk/property_milestonebarn.php


----------



## jenny armour

funnily enough I am going to Norfolk with other friends in april with this company but a different cottage. I see this is very popular it almost fully booked


----------



## Randomly Set

Our lasses brother and SIL recommended the cottage as they had stayed the year before. 

The pub down the road is nice - called The Vernon Arms, and dog friendly too.

I say down the road, a couple of miles walk (I had to carry Jeff back as it poured it down and he refused to walk).


----------



## Freddie and frank

Hi, hope everyone is ok. Not posted for ages....having 4 dogs now is quite time consuming.

My sister has a dog freindly B&B in North Yorkshire, near Richmond. 
They allow one dog per room, and although I'm biased, I can really recommend their place. 
They're very freindly, helpful, do fabulous breakfasts, and it's very clean.

Hope the link works.

Have a look, see what you think.

http://www.no3bnbrichmondthedales.com/


----------



## stoke

Dog-friendly pads in Holly Farm Holidays is a campsite in Illminster, Somerset, with a tipi, yurt, wigwam, camping pod and Big Red, a converted railway carriage, that sleeps two with a woodburner, barbecue and outside seating.


----------



## diefenbaker

We stayed here last week in Wheatsheaf... can walk to beach.. although it's mostly stoney and fairly steep to get down to. Sandy beaches 15 mins drive.

http://www.northwayholidaycottages.co.uk/


----------



## allison cameron

lovely idea


----------



## Lincolnmolly

ebonyblack said:


> Yes great idea  would love a dog friendly B and B and one that offered dog sitting so we could go to the pub... Well it is our holiday too


Like it..


----------



## fernlady

We have just returned from this wonderful house in Herne Bay, Kent with 2 dogs

https://www.ownersdirect.co.uk/accommodation/p1783523


----------



## MollySmith

We've just returned from Rill House, in Slapton. A lovely village with a great pub, The Queen's Arms which does the entire menu as a takeaway, great if you want to eat out but have a nervous dog like mine.
http://www.toadhallcottages.co.uk/holiday-cottages/rill-house/1559/

We liked:

The village
The garden is secure - the first part has a 4ft fence and the small rill that run through village separates this from the rest of the garden. There's a lovely swing seat plus table and chairs. We spent a lot of time out there in the sunshine.
The rest of the garden is enclosed but not secure for jumpers or diggers, or dogs with prey drive as there were lots of fledgling birds. We kept Molly on her long line here. But it's a beautiful garden with lots of lovely plants.
The house is gorgeous. A mighty kitchen with everything you could think of including a slow cooker and you could easily make a cake if you wished!
Stokeley's Farm Shop at Torcross has everything you could need.
The beach at Torcross is within walking distance - about 15-20 mins) and dog friendly all year around
Salcombe ice cream
South Milton Sands

Not for you if

your dogs like to sleep on the bed or sofas, they're not allowed to.
you are a nervous driver - the streets of Slapton are narrow as are the roads to most places like Dartmouth and Kingsbridge. That said I was able drive our X trail around easily.
Salcombe - lots of dogs and not good for nervous dogs


----------



## victoria171168

Do not go to Church Farm Cottages in Wainfleet

Not cheap but supposed to be dog friendly,peaceful and quiet. 

Not that for us.

Told them before we booked that whe had 2h newfs and a rescue gsd and not a problem though security deposit was doubled for some reason despite the barn being for three dogs.

Got there mon 4pm and found out the hoover was broken,tumble dryer not working and could borrow the owners.

Got in , boiler not great but livable with,put up stairgate as no dogs allowed on beds though to be on the safe side covered the downstairs bed wuith a clean duvet and all sofas thatcwere supposed to have vlbeen changed to leather but were still cloth.

First day dogs were unsettled as grass cutting going on all day,took them on the dog walk which consisted of walking past a double glazing factory ¥on site) around a lake which with water dogs isnt easy and into a field which had drainage ditches both sides one which was really steep and no fence at the end.

Someone kept walking the perimeter fence when we were back at the barn which by the way backs onto another barn,not something we expected and for the rest of the day grass cutting.

Second day 4am woken up cars coming on and off site for the dg unit l suppose.7am sound of an angle grinder going off and later a compressor.so by midday we thought ok clear all the dog muck up in the garden ,double bagged it and used an upturned bbq lid to put it in ready for later disposal and took the dogs out for the day and to get some oeace and quiet.

Came back to find the owner had been into the barn,told us our dogs were out of control, not true they have energy and were unsettled but all dogs jump up doors until they settle down.she accused us of letting the dogs use the downstairs bedroom as a dog bed,completely untrue and also meant she was going through our rental.told me l was a bad dog owner who never walked their dogs,again untrue though we are being careful as araven has just had her second cruciate repair on the same leg.also told us the place was filthy and that the double bagged dog poop in the bbq lid was unacceptable and that this wasnt the way she wanted to see her place.also we were bad dog owners because we hadnt walkwd our dogs and that they werent supposed to use the garden so much for their business as it made it smelly and they would have to sanitise it.didntcaccept the fact that the place had been noisy,its only been for a few hours which again it was pretty much two days on the trot. 

Well for starters the floors were a bit grubby but seriously after two days who goes ocd on cleaning.when we went out the second day l bought some cleaning items so l could start slowly and just clearup as we went along.anyone who has a newf knows they attract dust and dirt like no tomorrow and when we leave any place we make sure its spotless.also you advertise a garden for the dogs and yet they arent supposed to use it.
So we basically came home to peace and quiet, dogs are happier and quiet and my house is not spotless but clean.

So unless your dog is super well trained,older ,you enjoy cleaning continuously without a mop or vacuum cleaner or going out to make sure your dog doesnt use the garden then go to church farm cottages but we wont go there again or reccomend it


----------



## victoria171168

So for church farm cottages
Also in all the years we have been places with the dogs l have never once been asked to leave anywhere and have returned to quite a few as they know the place is left spotless

Plus sides 
Very nice inside though laminate flooring is slippy

Good shower system further down for the dogs
Nice lake on site
Views ok
Enclosed garden area
Hot tub to use if wearing no tan,deoderants or perfumes of any kind.

Bad points

Not cheap
Facilities not working
Cleaning items broken
Have to have super well behaved animals
Have to continuosly clean to meet her standards
Snoop a lot along perimeter fence
Not peaceful in our experience,who has a manufacturing unit just across from a rental.
No dogs on beds or even to step foot in a bedroom.
Not isolated,backing onto another rental
Open field and drainage ditches
Not allowed to use the garden a lot for toilet purposes or have to pay to sanitise it.


----------



## MollySmith

What did the owners say? I assume you complained at the time @victoria171168


----------



## Dogloverlou

victoria171168 said:


> Do not go to Church Farm Cottages in Wainfleet
> 
> Not cheap but supposed to be dog friendly,peaceful and quiet.
> 
> Not that for us.
> 
> Told them before we booked that whe had 2h newfs and a rescue gsd and not a problem though security deposit was doubled for some reason despite the barn being for three dogs.
> 
> Got there mon 4pm and found out the hoover was broken,tumble dryer not working and could borrow the owners.
> 
> Got in , boiler not great but livable with,put up stairgate as no dogs allowed on beds though to be on the safe side covered the downstairs bed wuith a clean duvet and all sofas thatcwere supposed to have vlbeen changed to leather but were still cloth.
> 
> First day dogs were unsettled as grass cutting going on all day,took them on the dog walk which consisted of walking past a double glazing factory ¥on site) around a lake which with water dogs isnt easy and into a field which had drainage ditches both sides one which was really steep and no fence at the end.
> 
> Someone kept walking the perimeter fence when we were back at the barn which by the way backs onto another barn,not something we expected and for the rest of the day grass cutting.
> 
> Second day 4am woken up cars coming on and off site for the dg unit l suppose.7am sound of an angle grinder going off and later a compressor.so by midday we thought ok clear all the dog muck up in the garden ,double bagged it and used an upturned bbq lid to put it in ready for later disposal and took the dogs out for the day and to get some oeace and quiet.
> 
> Came back to find the owner had been into the barn,told us our dogs were out of control, not true they have energy and were unsettled but all dogs jump up doors until they settle down.she accused us of letting the dogs use the downstairs bedroom as a dog bed,completely untrue and also meant she was going through our rental.told me l was a bad dog owner who never walked their dogs,again untrue though we are being careful as araven has just had her second cruciate repair on the same leg.also told us the place was filthy and that the double bagged dog poop in the bbq lid was unacceptable and that this wasnt the way she wanted to see her place.also we were bad dog owners because we hadnt walkwd our dogs and that they werent supposed to use the garden so much for their business as it made it smelly and they would have to sanitise it.didntcaccept the fact that the place had been noisy,its only been for a few hours which again it was pretty much two days on the trot.
> 
> Well for starters the floors were a bit grubby but seriously after two days who goes ocd on cleaning.when we went out the second day l bought some cleaning items so l could start slowly and just clearup as we went along.anyone who has a newf knows they attract dust and dirt like no tomorrow and when we leave any place we make sure its spotless.also you advertise a garden for the dogs and yet they arent supposed to use it.
> So we basically came home to peace and quiet, dogs are happier and quiet and my house is not spotless but clean.
> 
> So unless your dog is super well trained,older ,you enjoy cleaning continuously without a mop or vacuum cleaner or going out to make sure your dog doesnt use the garden then go to church farm cottages but we wont go there again or reccomend it


Wow, that's awful! I'd be fuming and feel very invaded should a property owner be snooping through the property during the day whilst we was out. Not on!

Did you complain and/or ask for your deposit/money back ( not that it sounds like the owners would be very fair or decent about refunding you )

So sorry you had such a bad experience.


----------



## victoria171168

Owners wouldnt give money back as according to them we were bad dog owners and they were going to have to clean and resanitise everywhere and dryclean everything.and she wouldnt listen to us either.
She has shorthair dogs and obviously doesnt understand newfs are dirt collectors and I knew if l argued too much l would really loose my temper especially to be told l was a bad dog owner for supposedly not walking my dogs.

I cant walk Raven too far as she is on her second cruciate repair on the same leg and its been really hard keeping her from doing anymore damage.

Personally l dont overclean anywhere the first few days and then the place is spotless.

As l say the owner wasnt interested in our side only the fact that the place wasnt superclean and tidy.and that our dogs react if someone is along the perimeter fence so only nice super quiet non shedding dogs are allowed obviously.
Also if l had known l would be backing onto another rental and a dg unit opposite us l would never have booked this place in the firstbplace and l did ring the owner up before to ask questions.


----------



## victoria171168

If the noise had continued a third day l would have said something but ibviously we never get that oppurtunity and yet l checked their feedback and everyone else goes on about how peaceful and quiet it is though l suppose most people who have an issue dont bother.

I also cant get over how if they advertise a garden that they would then charge you to sanitise it


----------



## MollySmith

To be fair to the owners they do say that the barns are a group and the area is not secure on their website. I guess noise and dog management are very personal - I would upset by noise too. 

I'm sure what you mean about sanitising a garden? That is odd, the most I'd expect is to bag up and any runny accidents wash down but that would be all. 

A real shame, so sorry to hear you had a bad time


----------



## fernlady

fernlady said:


> Stayed here last week - it was fab
> 
> Self-catering holiday barn conversion near Hay Festival and great canoeing


I meant to add more info to my posts, sorry.

We booked through Blaentrothy Cottages & the whole process was very straightforward. The house is a converted cow shed with each room having french doors opening onto a secure garden. New post & rail fence (minimum 4ft) with mesh around the bottom. The owners live next door (but behind) in a converted grain store with their 3 friendly dogs but the way the properties are laid out you don't see them or their dogs even when they are in the garden. The owners also own a paddock with a gate from the garden that they are happy for you to use. There are some cows in the adjacent field but they tended to stay on the opposite side of the field. The house was superb & very modern/shabby chic. Dogs were allowed on the furniture if you covered with throws & plenty of lovely walks. Fab welcome pack on arrival & the owners were very knowledgeable about the area but also very discreet.


----------



## WaggyTail77

We've just booked next years holiday here. Not been there before, wonder if anyone here has?

White Tor Lodge, Devon.

http://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cott...html#duration=7&calendar=2017-04&changeover=5


----------



## Smianhead

there are so many places to visit with your dog in the UK that are amazing....

check out my website in my profile and search Top 10 Best Dog Walks - This page highlights the best places we have taken our dog!
from the highlands of scotland to the welsh valleys!


----------



## dexter

can anyone recommend a cottage in Norfolk for 2 adults with 3 roughs , fairly near to coast ?


----------



## dexter

sorry duplicated


----------



## Dogloverlou

dexter said:


> can anyone recommend a cottage in Norfolk for 2 adults with 3 roughs , fairly near to coast ?


Loads around!

We've stayed here before - http://www.welcomecottages.com/cottages/lavender-cottage-15260 which is a lovely house just a short stroll from the beach. They do a couple of 2 beds next door too, although not sure if they take only 2 or 3 dogs.

Found this on the same site - http://www.welcomecottages.com/cottages/tamarisk-27000

And this - http://www.welcomecottages.com/cottages/montana-24948

And this ( although maybe to many bedrooms if there is just the two of you? ) - http://www.welcomecottages.com/cottages/meadow-view-e5034

And this one we always meant to get around staying at, but it was always booked for the dates we wanted - http://www.welcomecottages.com/cottages/rothiemay-19890

The list is endless really.


----------



## Jobeth

dexter said:


> can anyone recommend a cottage in Norfolk for 2 adults with 3 roughs , fairly near to coast ?


http://www.eastrustoncottages.co.uk/index.php

If you get on the mailing list you can get a bargain with a last minute cancellation.


----------



## Zelah

Anyone looking for a dog friendly holiday cottage in the beautiful cornish countryside these are well worth checking out.
I can highly recommend both cottages.

trefanny-hill-house.co.uk

Sorry couldn't work out how to add link


----------



## jenny armour

dexter said:


> can anyone recommend a cottage in Norfolk for 2 adults with 3 roughs , fairly near to coast ?


I stayed near the Norfolk broads with a company called East Ruston Cottages they have some very dog friendly places on there.


----------



## jenny armour

sorry just noticed someone has already mentioned this comapny


----------



## sheilakp

MollySmith said:


> I wondered if it might be possible to set up a thread of places that are great for a holiday in the UK? I am trying to find somewhere in Lincolnshire coast, Norfolk or Suffolk that is great for dogs - access to beach and enclosed garden.
> 
> I am sure I can't be the only one and wondered if it was possible to share some links on here for good self catering places that really do welcome pets. I've stayed in a few that are okay but not truly pet friendly due to cliffs nearby or the garden isn't really closed in at all.
> 
> I'll kick off with this place
> 
> Location: Torcross, Devon
> 
> No.4 Lily Terrace, Self Catering Accommodation in Torcross, near Dartmouth
> 
> Good point - tiled or laminate floors downstairs. The back garden has 3ft fence and gate. Right on a dog friendly 365 days of the year beach.
> 
> Bad points - front garden wall is low and dogs are not allowed upstairs or on furniture. No throws provided to protect against this





MollySmith said:


> I wondered if it might be possible to set up a thread of places that are great for a holiday in the UK? I am trying to find somewhere in Lincolnshire coast, Norfolk or Suffolk that is great for dogs - access to beach and enclosed garden.
> 
> I am sure I can't be the only one and wondered if it was possible to share some links on here for good self catering places that really do welcome pets. I've stayed in a few that are okay but not truly pet friendly due to cliffs nearby or the garden isn't really closed in at all.
> 
> I'll kick off with this place
> 
> Location: Torcross, Devon
> 
> No.4 Lily Terrace, Self Catering Accommodation in Torcross, near Dartmouth
> 
> Good point - tiled or laminate floors downstairs. The back garden has 3ft fence and gate. Right on a dog friendly 365 days of the year beach.
> 
> Bad points - front garden wall is low and dogs are not allowed upstairs or on furniture. No throws provided to protect against this


----------



## sheilakp

Hi
Hi 
For anyone on facebook there is a great group dog friendly accommodation page.


----------



## jenny armour

next year my friends and me and of course the dogs are going to the lakes and are looking for somewhere that doesn't have to be in the thick of things as we have a car but will take four dogs. can anyone help please?


----------



## jenny armour

thank you for that


----------



## jenny armour

jenny armour said:


> next year my friends and me and of course the dogs are going to the lakes and are looking for somewhere that doesn't have to be in the thick of things as we have a car but will take four dogs. can anyone help please?


bump


----------



## jenny armour

thank you so much for your replies, but have now found accommodation in the lakes for next year


----------



## Tyton

jenny armour said:


> thank you so much for your replies, but have now found accommodation in the lakes for next year


It's hard to make suggestions unless someone in your situation 'holdaying in the lakes with four dogs' has been there. I didn't reply as saw you'd been directed to the fb page for dog friendly accommodation and had asked in there. That is a site with hundreds of accommodation owners, so bound to produce far more reccommendations. I think this thread was more for reviews so we could trawl through ourselves, rather than someone necessarily knowing of a perfect place for you based on a little information. Sorry, I don't think members were trying to be unhelpful, just didn't have the information you were looking for


----------



## MollySmith

Popping this link here as it's Sian Ryan's holiday places. If I wasn't already living so close, I'd stay here!
https://www.facebook.com/holidaysdevelopingdogs/


----------



## jenny armour

cant wait for my hol and now looking for another later in the year in Wales



Tyton said:


> It's hard to make suggestions unless someone in your situation 'holdaying in the lakes with four dogs' has been there. I didn't reply as saw you'd been directed to the fb page for dog friendly accommodation and had asked in there. That is a site with hundreds of accommodation owners, so bound to produce far more reccommendations. I think this thread was more for reviews so we could trawl through ourselves, rather than someone necessarily knowing of a perfect place for you based on a little information. Sorry, I don't think members were trying to be unhelpful, just didn't have the information you were looking for


----------



## guffaux

we stayed at 'the old rectory' wilby, norfolk- good location to visit loads of dog friendly attractions- the cottage was excellent- 3 beds two baths, (small) enclosed garden for dogs and excellent lead-free exercise opportunities on the doorstep- very inexpensive but fab cottage.


----------



## guffaux

also Moss Cottage in Knock, eden valley, cumbria- 2 beds one bath, enclosed garden for dogs, fab walks from the door, a couple leading to dog friendly pubs, and very close to the lakes, views to die for from 'back' bedroom


----------



## cassiepop

We stayed at Lake view Cottage in Grasmere Lake district

It was fab..straight on to the river walk..Fab Host & lovely Breakfast


----------



## Ray58

Excellent info - nice to get recommendations from actual pet owners. I like the sound of the Grasmere place.


----------



## jenny armour

i am going to the Lakes in April for a week. its a converted barn and it takes four dogs. hopefully I will be doing a write up when I come back. cant wait!


----------



## Lion Dog Kgosi

I can't comment on any specific cottages, but we go to Ambleside in the Lake District and it is a great place to take your pups - lots of beautiful walk, most pubs welcome our four-legged family members and people just seem to love dogs there! The converted barn sounds amazing! Definitely let us know what that's like.


----------



## Mercgirl

Pete and I have just booked a few days away in June, and we've found something just a little bit different. No charge for bringing up to two dogs, and although it is stated honestly that it can't be considered totally fenced in, a whole acre of land should be pretty dog safe, hopefully.
http://romanywagonretreat.yolasite.com/


----------



## jenny armour

will do. cant wait only less than six weeks to go


Lion Dog Kgosi said:


> I can't comment on any specific cottages, but we go to Ambleside in the Lake District and it is a great place to take your pups - lots of beautiful walk, most pubs welcome our four-legged family members and people just seem to love dogs there! The converted barn sounds amazing! Definitely let us know what that's like.


----------



## Maggyd

We have been caravaners and now Motorhomers for the last 25 years since we got our first dog , its very relaxing in your own home from home and the club sites are have lovely facilities and your out in lots of lovely locations , the last 10 years we have traveled through France Germany Austria with our little dogs , we now have to stay in the U.K because of Teddy,s heart problem, but we will still be off on our travels as soon as Easter gets over and it warms up a bit, although we do have blown heating on board its just the dark nights that stop us! 

We have stayed in Cottages in Ireland just for a change but I'm never relaxed in some-one else,s property.


----------



## lola&penny

HI I am looking for somewhere to stay in the Yorkshire area or around there in June/July, I have two very very small dogs and would like a garden I can just let them out in. Most of the properties I have looked at have large fences which my dogs would walk straight under. Has anyone found anywhere that was a walled or very secure fenced garden.
Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Legshand

Dont know if they've been mentioned before but Landmark Trust has some amazing places

https://www.landmarktrust.org.uk/


----------



## Jobeth

http://www.northumbrian-cottages.in...nell-seahouses-area/railston-cottage-cc314021

I stayed here and the house is lovely. The garden is fully enclosed and was safe for my tiny yorkie. Large dogs would be fine as well. It is a 10 minute walk to the beach and there is a bridleway behind the cottage. There is parking for 1 car unless you have a tiny car and then there is also a space at the front of the cottage.


----------



## MollySmith

Jobeth said:


> http://www.northumbrian-cottages.in...nell-seahouses-area/railston-cottage-cc314021
> 
> I stayed here and the house is lovely. The garden is fully enclosed and was safe for my tiny yorkie. Large dogs would be fine as well. It is a 10 minute walk to the beach and there is a bridleway behind the cottage. There is parking for 1 car unless you have a tiny car and then there is also a space at the front of the cottage.


That looks lovely, we love Northumberland (some of my family still live in Newcastle) and have found it hard to find somewhere secure.


----------



## MollySmith

Legshand said:


> Dont know if they've been mentioned before but Landmark Trust has some amazing places
> 
> https://www.landmarktrust.org.uk/


They do! There's a lovely engine house near Cothele in CornwallI I want to stay at.

We used to stay in the much missed Vivat Trust which had many dog friendly places.


----------



## Jobeth

MollySmith said:


> That looks lovely, we love Northumberland (some of my family still live in Newcastle) and have found it hard to find somewhere secure.


The garden is definitely secure. It has a wall around and you can bolt and lock the gate. The patio doors open on to it and so they are free to run around. The floors downstairs are tiled (underfloor heating) and she left throws out for the dogs to go on the sofa. You are a row back from the road and with the thick walls it was quiet. If you do go watch out for the parking. There was a low wall that was hard to see. Other than that it was perfect.


----------



## Loops1988

Long beach in Hemsby is brilliant for dogs and humans 
We used to take our bullmastiff there every year as it was super quiet, friendly and very close to the beach (literally minutes)
A 5 minute walk to hemsbys main stretch with many shops ans great food 
The bungalows are very pet friendly with enclosed gardens
Pub onsite which is also dog friendly 
Just overall a great place to go 
This year we've booked a cottage on kinrowan park in Cornwall so ill let you know how that goes with the kiddies and dog too


----------



## Daisy Travel Doggy

Looking for places where you could go on holiday with your dog? Visit www travel-doggy com


----------



## jenny armour

Fell View Barn on facebook, thoroughly recommend it in Cumbria


----------



## ThellyWellyDoodle

I'm new to this forum so apologies if someone has beaten me to it (haven't looked at all of them yet). Last year I stayed with my two dogs at http://www.bedandbasket.co.uk/ just outside St Austell, Cornwall,and it was fantastic. The couple who own/run the place were fed up of looking for dog orientated places to stay so knew what they wanted. There are four or five barn conversions, I stayed in one of the smallest. Dogs can go anywhere in your own barn and each one has it's own patio with a hot and cold hose/spray for muddy or sea salty dogs. There are then two large fenced gardens where you can have access on your own or join in with others if your dogs are nice and social. They don't mind how many dogs and are really helpful. Barns are really well kitted out. No extra charges for dogs.


----------



## fernlady

jenny armour said:


> Fell View Barn on facebook, thoroughly recommend it in Cumbria


@jenny armour I've booked here for September 2018! It looks so quiet x


----------



## kimthecat

@ThellyWellyDoodle That looks nice. Do you think the fencing would keep in a chihuahua?


----------



## ThellyWellyDoodle

error


----------



## ThellyWellyDoodle

kimthecat said:


> @ThellyWellyDoodle That looks nice. Do you think the fencing would keep in a chihuahua?


I have quiet a small min poodle who was tempted to try and get through the fence to get at the rabbits - she didn't make it.


----------



## ThellyWellyDoodle

fernlady said:


> @jenny armour I've booked here for September 2018! It looks so quiet x


It was lovely. There is a railway line at the bottom of the garden , not mainline, and even that wasn't a problem. It very much depends on what sort of dogs are there at the tome. I have a little miniature poodle who wasn't socialised well in her first home and didn't cope if it was doggy play time but I just kept her away and let her have a roam at quieter times. It is very well placed for lots of lovely days out but also lovely s you just wanted to stay in. It was my first time away with the dogs and a great success. I went mainly because I wanted to do Heligan, which is also dog friendly. I hope you have a lovely time.


----------



## Jobeth

I've just had a week in Shropshire: http://www.brynalltcountrypark.co.uk/page/20/cedar-log-cabin.htm

It was perfect for the dogs and set in 5 acres. The owner loves dogs and will take more than 2 if you ask. The next people to stay had 4. There are lots of dog friendly activities within driving distance e.g Ludlow castle and the Victorian village at ironbridge. Whittington castle (ruin with tea shop) and the lake at Ellesmere are both close by.


----------



## fernlady

Have just returned from another lovely visit to Norfolk, this time staying in Mundesley here
http://www.packholidays.co.uk/portfolio-items/poets-corner/
The house & garden was absolutely wonderful, so far as to say, probably the nicest we have ever stayed in. The gardens were huge with lots of mature trees & shrubs so plenty of exploring for the dogs (6ft fencing solid fencing all the way around). Although it was in the middle of the village, the house sits down a private little lane & is tucked away. We never saw or heard any neighbours or other dogs & the only noise was the resident owl!
5 minutes walk & you're on the beach & there are lots of dog friendly pubs/cafés close by.


----------



## fernlady

It won't let me post, the file size is too big.


----------



## Gilaec

Does anyone know of any pubs/inns that that allow dogs in or around the Yorkshire dales, preferably of the very nice clean and top quality variety? Thanks!


----------



## MollySmith

fernlady said:


> Have just returned from another lovely visit to Norfolk, this time staying in Mundesley here
> http://www.packholidays.co.uk/portfolio-items/poets-corner/
> The house & garden was absolutely wonderful, so far as to say, probably the nicest we have ever stayed in. The gardens were huge with lots of mature trees & shrubs so plenty of exploring for the dogs (6ft fencing solid fencing all the way around). Although it was in the middle of the village, the house sits down a private little lane & is tucked away. We never saw or heard any neighbours or other dogs & the only noise was the resident owl!
> 5 minutes walk & you're on the beach & there are lots of dog friendly pubs/cafés close by.


That's good to hear, I know a few ERC houses have moved to Pack, we're off to Daisy again over Xmas. I've torn myself away from White Cottage as it's a bit cheaper and actually much easier to go for walks around Sea Palling.


----------



## Abby Cox

Holidays are super exciting! I plan to go somewhere with my furry friend. I just wanna ask for your suggestions on what essentials to bring when traveling with your pet?


----------



## Moobli

jenny armour said:


> Fell View Barn on facebook, thoroughly recommend it in Cumbria


I've just had a look at this one and it looks great. I'm from South Lakes and my parents and sisters still live there and it would be nice to have somewhere quiet to stay when visiting them. I love the walking in the main Lakes but it is just too busy for me to want to actually stay there.


----------



## fernlady

Moobli said:


> I've just had a look at this one and it looks great. I'm from South Lakes and my parents and sisters still live there and it would be nice to have somewhere quiet to stay when visiting them. I love the walking in the main Lakes but it is just too busy for me to want to actually stay there.


We've booked here next September @Moobli. They've got a FB page & I've noticed they've had a cancellation around Christmas time!


----------



## rona

Abby Cox said:


> Holidays are super exciting! I plan to go somewhere with my furry friend. I just wanna ask for your suggestions on what essentials to bring when traveling with your pet?


Apart from the obvious like food. lead and bed. Imagine the worst case scenario and take enough towels, blankets and throws to deal with a wet dog and to protect furnishing from said wet dog , multiple by the number of days you will be there and take more


----------



## Moobli

fernlady said:


> We've booked here next September @Moobli. They've got a FB page & I've noticed they've had a cancellation around Christmas time!


Please let me know what it is like, what the local walks are like etc - take lots of photos  I probably won't be looking for anywhere for a wee while as I usually stay with my sister, but it would be nice to stay at some point if the walking is good.


----------



## Moobli

I am heading back to Ardverikie Estate (Monarch of the Glen's "Glenbogle Estate" to those who are fans of the TV series) with my family in June and can't wait. I have stayed twice before in different cottages, but have opted for the one closest to the inland beach again this time mainly for the kids and dog.

The cottages are comfortable, cosy and with everything you could need. The area is fantastic for dogs and walking. Even better if you have a 4x4, as a guest of the Estate you are allowed to drive around all the tracks of the 45,000 acre Estate and get keys to all the Estate gates.

http://ardverikie.com/

This is our cottage
http://www.ardverikie.com/holidays/pinewood/


----------



## Moobli

Does anyone have a recommendation for a nice dog-friendly cottage on Knoydart in the Western Highlands please?


----------



## Kim Watcham

hi...just came back from a 5 day break in kent stelling minnis near Romney marsh very nice converted barn very clean and tidy a nice welcome from the owners archie our shih Tzu always loves his holidays lots off new walks for him as well as a hot stone massage for me after a long walk on the white cliffs of dover


----------



## Kim Watcham

Home

Accommodation

Testimonials

Area

Availability

Gallery

News

Horse Holidays
































































*Gypsy caravan holidays & breaks *
*"The ultimate gypsy caravan holiday" *
Bow top gypsy caravan holidays & breaks

*Hidden away in the peaceful hills of South Shropshire, set below the summit of the dramatic Titterstone Clee, lies our beautiful original bow top gypsy caravan and luxury wooden cabin set in its own encampment. *

Available to book for short breaks, long weekends and weekly holiday bookings.

Gift vouchers are available to buy as presents for friends and family and can be personalised with any message for that extra special gift.

With breathtaking views, stunning scenery and acres of untouched countryside it is easy to sample a lifestyle virtually lost to the modern world and at the same time escape the hustle and bustle of everyday life.

Only a short drive from the beautiful market town of Ludlow, with its famous market, michelin star restaurants & lovely independent shops, Hillside is the perfect holiday or short break location.

© 2015 Copyright Hill Side Gypsy Caravan Holidays | Tel: 01584 891165 | Email: Terms & Conditions
hears another great little break dog friendly ...had a wonderful stay in this cute gipsy wagon and log cabin


----------



## Kim Watcham

we have been having dog friendly holidays with archie for some time now our next 4 day break is a converted windmill dating back to the 1700s its potters heigham Norfolk broads so that means new walks for archie and new pics


----------



## fernlady

Moobli said:


> Please let me know what it is like, what the local walks are like etc - take lots of photos  I probably won't be looking for anywhere for a wee while as I usually stay with my sister, but it would be nice to stay at some point if the walking is good.


@Moobli there are some wonderful photos on the FB page already but I'll take plenty more. Not sure if you've seen the latest John Lewis Christmas advert where they get snowed in at the pub? Well the pub is The Tan Pits & is about a 1 mile walk from the house x


----------



## Kim Watcham

hello yes I will let you know and check out all them walks ..kim x


----------



## Kim Watcham

hope this is some help this is where we be staying where of in march for my birthday


----------



## Moobli

fernlady said:


> @Moobli there are some wonderful photos on the FB page already but I'll take plenty more. Not sure if you've seen the latest John Lewis Christmas advert where they get snowed in at the pub? Well the pub is The Tan Pits & is about a 1 mile walk from the house x


I haven't seen it. but will watch out for it. Thanks.


----------



## Kim Watcham

Does anyone off you take a doggie buggie away on your holidays with you i only use archies buggie just for holidays only as i enjoy walking him but somtimes when where away we go for long walks and archie only has little legs it gives him a rest now and then....


----------



## Kim Watcham

On holiday


----------



## Westie Mum

Been sat looking at holidays and can’t decide what to do this year.

We have the beautiful White Cottage booked with ERC in June but looking to get away April and September aswell as usual (we only had 1 holiday this year due to 3 grandbabies and an ill mother in law so we both feel like we need our usual 3 if not more this year!)

Left it a bit late for the good ones with ERC and pack holidays so might have to try something else in Norfolk or a different location.

Any recommendations - we desperately love peaceful, no direct neighbours and some lovely quiet walks. Not bothered about pubs, shops etc as we have lazy mornings, walk the dogs and then cook in the evenings and snuggle up on the sofa.

We are midlands and ideally travel up to about 3 ish hours away.

Does this sound like anywhere someone’s already been and enjoyed it ?

Edited to add: walks need to be reasonably flat, I can’t be hiking up big hills anymore, getting too old lol


----------



## Siskin

Have you looked at the Suffolk coastal area? It's a bit of a trek to get there but well worth it. I've not looked into holiday cottages as we have the static there, but round Dunwich, Walberswick or the outskirts of Aldeburgh, North Warren or Thorpness are good walking areas on lovely heathland and as flat as it comes. There's plenty of holiday rentals about in the area, it I can't be specific about any particular one. The NT have a few of cottages on a Dunwich Heath which were old coastguard cottages and there are cottages at Dunwich itself which is tiny and right by the sea
https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/holiday-lists/cottages-for-groups-in-dunwich-heath


----------



## Westie Mum

Jobeth said:


> I've just had a week in Shropshire: http://www.brynalltcountrypark.co.uk/page/20/cedar-log-cabin.htm
> 
> It was perfect for the dogs and set in 5 acres. The owner loves dogs and will take more than 2 if you ask. The next people to stay had 4. There are lots of dog friendly activities within driving distance e.g Ludlow castle and the Victorian village at ironbridge. Whittington castle (ruin with tea shop) and the lake at Ellesmere are both close by.


This one looks nice! Can I just ask though, is there any fencing ?

Don't fancy chasing Oscar bugger pants round in the dark after last wee's (he once took himself through the forest on a holiday at gone midnight, cue lady in her pj's with a crappy torch trying to find him!)



Siskin said:


> Have you looked at the Suffolk coastal area? It's a bit of a trek to get there but well worth it. I've not looked into holiday cottages as we have the static there, but round Dunwich, Walberswick or the outskirts of Aldeburgh, North Warren or Thorpness are good walking areas on lovely heathland and as flat as it comes. There's plenty of holiday rentals about in the area, it I can't be specific about any particular one. The NT have a few of cottages on a Dunwich Heath which were old coastguard cottages and there are cottages at Dunwich itself which is tiny and right by the sea
> https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/holiday-lists/cottages-for-groups-in-dunwich-heath


Have never actually looked at Suffolk before so will have a good look through now, thank you


----------



## Jobeth

Westie Mum said:


> This one looks nice! Can I just ask though, is there any fencing ?
> 
> Don't fancy chasing Oscar bugger pants round in the dark after last wee's (he once took himself through the forest on a holiday at gone midnight, cue lady in her pj's with a crappy torch trying to find him!)


There is a gate to the drive of the property - far left corner - that they can get out of as it is left open. Mine only stayed on the part that was cut so it wasn't an issue. They didn't like the rest of the grass!


----------



## fernlady

Westie Mum said:


> Been sat looking at holidays and can't decide what to do this year.
> 
> We have the beautiful White Cottage booked with ERC in June but looking to get away April and September aswell as usual (we only had 1 holiday this year due to 3 grandbabies and an ill mother in law so we both feel like we need our usual 3 if not more this year!)
> 
> Left it a bit late for the good ones with ERC and pack holidays so might have to try something else in Norfolk or a different location.
> 
> Any recommendations - we desperately love peaceful, no direct neighbours and some lovely quiet walks. Not bothered about pubs, shops etc as we have lazy mornings, walk the dogs and then cook in the evenings and snuggle up on the sofa.
> 
> We are midlands and ideally travel up to about 3 ish hours away.
> 
> Does this sound like anywhere someone's already been and enjoyed it ?
> 
> Edited to add: walks need to be reasonably flat, I can't be hiking up big hills anymore, getting too old lol


I'm very jealous that you're going to White Cottage, we loved it last year! We also went to Poets Corner in Mundesley which was amazing (they've got 1 week left in September)!
We've got Sandy Paws booked for next June which looks pretty flat & Fell View Barn in September which is in the middle of nowhere but not particularly flat!

https://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cot...ke-District-Rookby/Fell-View-Barn-918671.html

http://www.pawprintsholidays.com/accommodation/pawprintsholidays

http://www.packholidays.co.uk/portfolio-items/poets-corner/


----------



## Westie Mum

Jobeth said:


> View attachment 340099
> 
> There is a gate to the drive of the property - far left corner - that they can get out of as it is left open. Mine only stayed on the part that was cut so it wasn't an issue. They didn't like the rest of the grass!


That's a shame, I can't say my 3 are as wellbehaved as yours - Oscar would eye up the gate all day and then make a run for it in the dark lol

Looks a lovely place though!



fernlady said:


> I'm very jealous that you're going to White Cottage, we loved it last year! We also went to Poets Corner in Mundesley which was amazing (they've got 1 week left in September)!
> We've got Sandy Paws booked for next June which looks pretty flat & Fell View Barn in September which is in the middle of nowhere but not particularly flat!
> 
> https://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cot...ke-District-Rookby/Fell-View-Barn-918671.html
> 
> http://www.pawprintsholidays.com/accommodation/pawprintsholidays
> 
> http://www.packholidays.co.uk/portfolio-items/poets-corner/


Our last visit to White Cottage was April 2015, it's took us that long to get another week we can do  and tbh we didn't want that particular week but took it in the end as everything else was already booked and this was last new year I booked it! Prices have gone up significantly since our first visit mind you ....

I was looking at Poets Corner last night after you said how quiet it was there but again, that's booked for early September, we usually go once everyone's kids have gone back to school. We may rebook Crincle again, just the sofas weren't very comfortable tbh, it was perfect other than that. Might email Gail actually to have a chat.

Will have a nosey at the others aswell, thank you


----------



## fernlady

Westie Mum said:


> That's a shame, I can't say my 3 are as wellbehaved as yours - Oscar would eye up the gate all day and then make a run for it in the dark lol
> 
> Looks a lovely place though!
> 
> Our last visit to White Cottage was April 2015, it's took us that long to get another week we can do  and tbh we didn't want that particular week but took it in the end as everything else was already booked and this was last new year I booked it! Prices have gone up significantly since our first visit mind you ....
> 
> I was looking at Poets Corner last night after you said how quiet it was there but again, that's booked for early September, we usually go once everyone's kids have gone back to school. We may rebook Crincle again, just the sofas weren't very comfortable tbh, it was perfect other than that. Might email Gail actually to have a chat.
> 
> Will have a nosey at the others aswell, thank you


The week available at Poets is 21st September, the same week we were there last year. All the kids were definitely back at school x


----------



## Violet Turner

just browsing on the web and found this....
https://www.holidaycottages.co.uk/dog-friendly
Violet Turner x


----------



## Jobeth

The gate was too far away for mine. I’m not sure if you could close it though. The owner was very friendly and loved dogs if you want to check. I stayed at one in seahouses that had an enclosed garden. The one at Flash Derbyshire had a tiny enclosed yard but the house was perfect. The front garden wasn’t enclosed which was annoying. Most I’ve been too aren’t secure for tiny dogs and so I wouldn’t recommend them.


----------



## Westie Mum

fernlady said:


> The week available at Poets is 21st September, the same week we were there last year. All the kids were definitely back at school x


Sadly can't do 21st September as my twin grandsons birthday is 22nd September so we will be in Isle of Man then. Don't think we would be forgiven being away with the dogs :Hilarious

Well I've had a busy day!

I've booked Heath Cottage with Pack Holidays for September so with White Cottage in June that just leaves me April to sort out now.

Then booked Poets for April 2019 and White Cottage for September 2019

And White Cottage again for April 2020



Jobeth said:


> The gate was too far away for mine. I'm not sure if you could close it though. The owner was very friendly and loved dogs if you want to check.


Going to email to ask as it does look nice !


----------



## fernlady

Westie Mum said:


> Sadly can't do 21st September as my twin grandsons birthday is 22nd September so we will be in Isle of Man then. Don't think we would be forgiven being away with the dogs :Hilarious
> 
> Well I've had a busy day!
> 
> I've booked Heath Cottage with Pack Holidays for September so with White Cottage in June that just leaves me April to sort out now.
> 
> Then booked Poets for April 2019 and White Cottage for September 2019
> 
> And White Cottage again for April 2020
> 
> Going to email to ask as it does look nice !


Wow! You have been busy! I'm very jealous & thought I was super organised but you beat me hands down! You do need to get in early with ERC & Pack so well done you. Let me know if you fancy a couple of lodgers & 1 well behaved dog! I hope you like Poets as much as we did x


----------



## Westie Mum

fernlady said:


> Wow! You have been busy! I'm very jealous & thought I was super organised but you beat me hands down! You do need to get in early with ERC & Pack so well done you. Let me know if you fancy a couple of lodgers & 1 well behaved dog! I hope you like Poets as much as we did x


Mylo wouldn't be a good dog after my 3 teached him their naughtiness :Hilarious

I told Gail it was Mylo's mummy who recommended Poets 

Yeah it is a shame ERC and now Pack get so booked up, but they excel in what they do so it's hardly a surprise. Just need to keep booking 2 years in advance! Norfolk is so lovely, I'd move there tomorrow if I could


----------



## fernlady

@Westie Mum we often say we'd like to live there. It's a lovely, relaxed way of life, almost like stepping back in time! When we were at Poets last year we met a lovely old man whilst we were walking in Bacton Woods. He was telling us how he had moved there 40+ years ago & said the reason it was unspoilt was because nobody tries to change it. You don't drive through Norfolk to get to anywhere else - you only really visit (unless you live there). It made perfect sense!


----------



## Westie Mum

fernlady said:


> @Westie Mum we often say we'd like to live there. It's a lovely, relaxed way of life, almost like stepping back in time! When we were at Poets last year we met a lovely old man whilst we were walking in Bacton Woods. He was telling us how he had moved there 40+ years ago & said the reason it was unspoilt was because nobody tries to change it. You don't drive through Norfolk to get to anywhere else - you only really visit (unless you live there). It made perfect sense!


You are spot on, Norfolk is very much like going back in time! Even our mobiles don't really work 

We love Bacton Woods aswell and so many people stop for a chat which is nice!



Jobeth said:


> The gate was too far away for mine. I'm not sure if you could close it though. The owner was very friendly and loved dogs if you want to check. I stayed at one in seahouses that had an enclosed garden. The one at Flash Derbyshire had a tiny enclosed yard but the house was perfect. The front garden wasn't enclosed which was annoying. Most I've been too aren't secure for tiny dogs and so I wouldn't recommend them.


They were very quick to reply to my email. Sadly they are booked up in April. He said they only have a few weeks left for this year now so another one you hsve to book up well in advance .... maybe one for another year!


----------



## Guest

Hi guys I'm looking for a nice cottage with an enclosed garden in Yorkshire or surrounding areas if anyone has any recommendations?.


----------



## fernlady

spamvicious said:


> Hi guys I'm looking for a nice cottage with an enclosed garden in Yorkshire or surrounding areas if anyone has any recommendations?.


@spamvicious I've booked here for September, Dales/Lakes border.

https://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cot...ke-District-Rookby/Fell-View-Barn-918671.html


----------



## Jobeth

https://www.homeaway.co.uk/p6782692
This is in the Peak District. The garden shown isn't secure but the small yard at the back is. It says 4 bedrooms but only 3 were really usable. The best part was how quiet it was - one side is the graveyard to the church! Opposite is the pub carpark but I stayed over the 5th of November and didn't hear anything. I didn't like the turning on to the main road from the village. It was really difficult turning right. I wouldn't book if there is any chance of snow as you'll be cut off. There are loads of dog friendly activities close by.


----------



## Guest

fernlady said:


> @spamvicious I've booked here for September, Dales/Lakes border.
> 
> https://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cot...ke-District-Rookby/Fell-View-Barn-918671.html


This place looks amazing but seems to be already booked for all of 2018


----------



## Westie Mum

I still cant find anything remote and secluded for April  Our usual other go-to is a lovely Boathouse on a very quiet lake. Even that's booked up *sigh* 

Spent last night looking for places overlooking lakes or the sea but not finding much


----------



## Moobli

Westie Mum said:


> I still cant find anything remote and secluded for April  Our usual other go-to is a lovely Boathouse on a very quiet lake. Even that's booked up *sigh*
> 
> Spent last night looking for places overlooking lakes or the sea but not finding much


What sort of area of the country are you looking for?


----------



## Guest

Moobli said:


> What sort of area of the country are you looking for?


I was going to ask this. I found a lovely place in Filey that is literally opposite the beach but its a terraced house nothing remote.


----------



## Jobeth

Westie Mum said:


> I still cant find anything remote and secluded for April  Our usual other go-to is a lovely Boathouse on a very quiet lake. Even that's booked up *sigh*
> 
> Spent last night looking for places overlooking lakes or the sea but not finding much


When in April as it is half term so it makes it a lot harder.

I've not been yet (hoping the road to it isn't too bad) but this has availability after half term.

https://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cottage/Yorkshire-Dales-North-Whaw/Barforth-Hall-Lodge-919938.html

I also saw this for summer but it was too remote. Again it is available later on in April.

https://www.holidaycottages.co.uk/heart-of-england/herefordshire/the-parks-cottage--presteigne


----------



## Moobli

I might be able to offer some suggestions for more remote cottages, but need an idea of where you wish to visit and also your budget.


----------



## Westie Mum

Jobeth said:


> When in April as it is half term so it makes it a lot harder.
> 
> I've not been yet (hoping the road to it isn't too bad) but this has availability after half term.
> 
> https://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cottage/Yorkshire-Dales-North-Whaw/Barforth-Hall-Lodge-919938.html
> 
> I also saw this for summer but it was too remote. Again it is available later on in April.
> 
> https://www.holidaycottages.co.uk/heart-of-england/herefordshire/the-parks-cottage--presteigne


Ideally Saturday 14th, give or take a a day or two.

I'll take a look at those, thank you 



Moobli said:


> I might be able to offer some suggestions for more remote cottages, but need an idea of where you wish to visit and also your budget.


Area - anywhere really. We are in the midlands so anything within about 3 ish hours really. I don't drive, OH does but he drives all over the country with his job so we try to limit too much driving when he's not working.

Budget - anything up to about £1000 ish

And not too many sheep. Oscar doesnt like them. Well no, given the chance he probably likes them too much :Wideyed


----------



## Moobli

Westie Mum said:


> Ideally Saturday 14th, give or take a a day or two.
> 
> I'll take a look at those, thank you
> 
> Area - anywhere really. We are in the midlands so anything within about 3 ish hours really. I don't drive, OH does but he drives all over the country with his job so we try to limit too much driving when he's not working.
> 
> Budget - anything up to about £1000 ish
> 
> And not too many sheep. Oscar doesnt like them. Well no, given the chance he probably likes them too much :Wideyed


Scotland too far then?


----------



## fernlady

Westie Mum said:


> Ideally Saturday 14th, give or take a a day or two.
> 
> I'll take a look at those, thank you
> 
> Area - anywhere really. We are in the midlands so anything within about 3 ish hours really. I don't drive, OH does but he drives all over the country with his job so we try to limit too much driving when he's not working.
> 
> Budget - anything up to about £1000 ish
> 
> And not too many sheep. Oscar doesnt like them. Well no, given the chance he probably likes them too much :Wideyed


@Westie Mum we stayed here
https://www.cottage-holiday-wales.co.uk/orchard-barn-eardisley a few years ago. It was lovely but not near the sea. We also had a 5 night break here last July
https://www.cottage-holiday-wales.co.uk/sett-converted-barn-studio-holiday-let
It's a beautiful studio but again, not near the sea.

Have a look at Blaentrothy Cottages & their sister sites (links at the bottom of their page). They have several properties that are dog friendly & a lot of them are unusual/quirky x


----------



## Westie Mum

Moobli said:


> Scotland too far then?


Afraid so  takes us about 8 hours to get to Glasgow from here, traffic is always horrendous (my step children used to live in Glasgow)



fernlady said:


> @Westie Mum we stayed here
> https://www.cottage-holiday-wales.co.uk/orchard-barn-eardisley a few years ago. It was lovely but not near the sea. We also had a 5 night break here last July
> https://www.cottage-holiday-wales.co.uk/sett-converted-barn-studio-holiday-let
> It's a beautiful studio but again, not near the sea.
> 
> Have a look at Blaentrothy Cottages & their sister sites (links at the bottom of their page). They have several properties that are dog friendly & a lot of them are unusual/quirky x


Thank you  will add to my list to look at !


----------



## forfar

Moobli said:


> I might be able to offer some suggestions for more remote cottages, but need an idea of where you wish to visit and also your budget.


I hope you don't mind me jumping in, but I am interested in remote cottages in Scotland for January 2019. It would be for a couple and two labradors. Price I usually limit us to is £400 for this time of year.

Any help be much appreciated.


----------



## MollySmith

@Westie Mum have you heard of Pack Holidays (the owner also owns one of the East Ruston Cottages, her name is Gail and she's lovely). I wouldn't recommend Daisy Cottage as Palling can get busy but Hickling is quiet and the area is sheep free.

Also try http://www.eastrustoncottages.co.uk/availability.php from the list Mid Thatch is also in Palling but the lane it's in is quiet and it has views over the fields not the main street to the beach. I've driven past Corner Cottage and it's _very_ quiet there and free 14th April.


----------



## Kim Watcham

THROWBACK ON SOME HOLIDAY PHOTOES ....POLESWORTH THE ABBEY GATEHOUSE


----------



## Kim Watcham

THE HEIGHTS OF ABRAHAM......


----------



## Kim Watcham

ILFRACOMBE ...ALL DOG FRIENDLY HOLIDAYS WE GO ON.....


----------



## Kim Watcham

CLOVELLY .....


----------



## Kim Watcham

KENT .....HEVER CASTLE....


----------



## MissSpitzMum

Looking for a great dog friendly holiday cottage down Norfolk way if anyone has any suggestions? Needs to be close to a dog friendly but not touristy beach (short drive, pref walk) and also lots of dog friendly country walks. Four people, three beds, one small dog!

To pay in for any help, if anyone is wanting to go up Hawkshead way I can recommend https://www.holidaycottages.co.uk/north-of-england/cumbria/wordsworth-house?n=7&pd=3

Dog friendly, close to pubs / restaurants / shops in a VERY dog friendly touristy village (dogs in all shops kind of deal). Loads of walks VERY close by (including gorgeous mountains and lakes). House itself has a fully enclosed and private garden and hardwood floors in half of the downstairs. The only drawback is the living room is fully carpetted and there is no dog cleaning facilities downstairs (except a freezing cold outside hose!), so plan ahead if you take your pooch out on a muddy walk... We had to wrangle our excited boy up the carpetted stairs and into one of the bathrooms after he rolled in allsorts. Easily done with a 11kg dog, but good luck with your Labs!


----------



## fernlady

MissSpitzMum said:


> Looking for a great dog friendly holiday cottage down Norfolk way if anyone has any suggestions? Needs to be close to a dog friendly but not touristy beach (short drive, pref walk) and also lots of dog friendly country walks. Four people, three beds, one small dog!
> 
> To pay in for any help, if anyone is wanting to go up Hawkshead way I can recommend https://www.holidaycottages.co.uk/north-of-england/cumbria/wordsworth-house?n=7&pd=3
> 
> Dog friendly, close to pubs / restaurants / shops in a VERY dog friendly touristy village (dogs in all shops kind of deal). Loads of walks VERY close by (including gorgeous mountains and lakes). House itself has a fully enclosed and private garden and hardwood floors in half of the downstairs. The only drawback is the living room is fully carpetted and there is no dog cleaning facilities downstairs (except a freezing cold outside hose!), so plan ahead if you take your pooch out on a muddy walk... We had to wrangle our excited boy up the carpetted stairs and into one of the bathrooms after he rolled in allsorts. Easily done with a 11kg dog, but good luck with your Labs!


@MissSpitzMum check out East Ruston Cottages & Pack Holidays. Both Norfolk based, very dog friendly & close to beaches & walks.


----------



## Westie Mum

MollySmith said:


> @Westie Mum have you heard of Pack Holidays (the owner also owns one of the East Ruston Cottages, her name is Gail and she's lovely). I wouldn't recommend Daisy Cottage as Palling can get busy but Hickling is quiet and the area is sheep free.
> 
> Also try http://www.eastrustoncottages.co.uk/availability.php from the list Mid Thatch is also in Palling but the lane it's in is quiet and it has views over the fields not the main street to the beach. I've driven past Corner Cottage and it's _very_ quiet there and free 14th April.


Sorry didn't get a notification for your post.

Yes we booked with Gail last year (Crincle Cottage) and have one booked with her for September this year (Heath Cottage) and April next year (Poets Corner).

Then we have White Cottage booked with Sue for June this year, September 2019 and April 2020


----------



## Westie Mum

And I have FINALLY booked a holiday for this April, up in Yorkshire.

http://www.woodlandrivercottages.co.uk/woodland-barn/

http://www.woodlandrivercottages.co.uk/woodland-barn-gallery/

Looks lovely. The barn is separate away from the cottage and lodge on the same site, although they both look ok too, not quite as modern, but cheaper.

Anne the owner has 3 lurchers so seems very dog friendly, dogs allowed on sofas etc.

Will fully report back after our week away 

Quite remote which I love . Have circled the barn (with the boiler house) the other building to the right is the cottage and lodge together.


----------



## fernlady

Westie Mum said:


> And I have FINALLY booked a holiday for this April, up in Yorkshire.
> 
> http://www.woodlandrivercottages.co.uk/woodland-barn/
> 
> http://www.woodlandrivercottages.co.uk/woodland-barn-gallery/
> 
> Looks lovely. The barn is separate away from the cottage and lodge on the same site, although they both look ok too, not quite as modern, but cheaper.
> 
> Anne the owner has 3 lurchers so seems very dog friendly, dogs allowed on sofas etc.
> 
> Will fully report back after our week away
> 
> Quite remote which I love . Have circled the barn (with the boiler house) the other building to the right is the cottage and lodge together.
> 
> View attachment 343338


Be sure to give us a review @Westie Mum, it looks lovely & not too far from where we're going in September x


----------



## S Howitt

I know I am not in the UK now but I have a lovely little holiday cottage in the Morvan Natural Park in Burgundy, fully fenced 2,000m2 garden, tiny dogs cannot get out either, two of my 4 dogs are miniscule, under 2kg, and another is an escaper, she has never managed it at the cottage, thought a climber and high jumper could !!!! The house has absolutely everything you could need ***, including WiFi (free), no close neighbours and is in a cul de sac so no through traffic. 245€ = £214 low season and 270€ = £236 in high season + electricity after the first 8 kw per day. = local taxes at 1€ pppd


----------



## fernlady

Westie Mum said:


> Sorry didn't get a notification for your post.
> 
> Yes we booked with Gail last year (Crincle Cottage) and have one booked with her for September this year (Heath Cottage) and April next year (Poets Corner).
> 
> Then we have White Cottage booked with Sue for June this year, September 2019 and April 2020


Just been looking at ERC (White Cottage) for my 50th in 2019 & it's already booked - then I realised it was you @Westie Mum!


----------



## Westie Mum

fernlady said:


> Just been looking at ERC (White Cottage) for my 50th in 2019 & it's already booked - then I realised it was you @Westie Mum!


Is there another week before or after available ? I don't mind changing dates to free up the week for you .... not sure who, but someone keeps booking my birthday week at white cottage, soooooo annoying! I've got it booked for 2020 though lol


----------



## fernlady

@Westie Mum thank you for your kind offer but don't be silly! We'll just try one of the others (although I quite fancy Poets again)! X


----------



## Westie Mum

fernlady said:


> @Westie Mum thank you for your kind offer but don't be silly! We'll just try one of the others (although I quite fancy Poets again)! X


Sorry I never seen your reply!

Well the offers still there if you can't find anything x


----------



## fernlady

Westie Mum said:


> Sorry I never seen your reply!
> 
> Well the offers still there if you can't find anything x


Thank you x


----------



## Maxine67

Has anyone stayed at Helvellyn Cottages, Glenridding in the Lakes? Just booked a 4 night stay in August - so excited, it's the first break I've had with just me and the kids (teenagers) and, of course, Nikkai! Always had either ex husband or my mum with us in the past, so will be nice to just have some family time


----------



## DaisyBluebell

fernlady said:


> Be sure to give us a review @Westie Mum, it looks lovely & not too far from where we're going in September x


did westie mum do a review on her stay as I was wanting to know about her holiday here. We did our first stay in a cottage this May & loved it so much came home and rebooked it for next May ! The Meiklior Estate next to the Scone palace estate just outside Perth Scotland not Australia I will add a little review a bit later as off out now.


----------



## Gareth Fox

This is my first time posting so hi all.

This is not a cottage but it's an amazing BnB I stayed at when I went to the Orkneys and wanted to share it with you all.

The owners are really friendly and they have 2 dogs of their own.

OK it appears I can't share a link to the relevant page.


----------



## DoggyWoofWoof

Is there a list around of all these places? I'd love to look and see what's available


----------



## Gareth Fox

I just booked mine through a website called 'Holiday Lettings.'

Has lots on it and then once I've found and booked a place I use 'The Canine Directory' to see what's in the area that's dog friendly.

Walks, Vets and Pet Shops and things. It has cottages on it but not a massive selection.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Gareth Fox said:


> I just booked mine through a website called 'Holiday Lettings.'
> 
> Has lots on it and then once I've found and booked a place I use 'The Canine Directory' to see what's in the area that's dog friendly.
> Walks, Vets and Pet Shops and things. It has cottages on it but not a massive selection.
> Hope this helps.


That's really interesting, thanks for posting. 
I'm not clever enough to do it but it would be really good if places in the thread could be put into area's somehow.


----------



## Jennie Robson

I have a holiday cottage (not here to advertise!) but would always recommend booking direct rather than using a big company such as Holiday Lettings - they add on a stonking commission. There are lots of great facebook pages nowadays such as Dog Friendly Holiday Accommodation. 

- After only ever having rescue dogs am now expecting a gorgeous collie pup in 4 weeks time - eeekk


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Jennie Robson said:


> I have a holiday cottage (not here to advertise!) but would always recommend booking direct rather than using a big company such as Holiday Lettings - they add on a stonking commission. There are lots of great facebook pages nowadays such as Dog Friendly Holiday Accommodation.
> 
> - After only ever having rescue dogs am now expecting a gorgeous collie pup in 4 weeks time - eeekk


Oooh a new puppy - you do realise on here its obligatory to post pictures of new puppies don't You!


----------



## Jennie Robson

I'm taking the children for a visit tomorrow - I shall be taking plenty of pics then. I've always had dogs but never a puppy so am busy reading everything I can - it's very exciting


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Jennie Robson said:


> I'm taking the children for a visit tomorrow - I shall be taking plenty of pics then. I've always had dogs but never a puppy so am busy reading everything I can - it's very exciting


Like you I have always had rescues from around 6 months old, boy was it an eye opener getting a puppy! Had it not been for my OH & this forum I would have given her back to the breeder within the first month! My poor hands arms legs & feet looked like I was self harming for months, she didn't stop, hardly ever slept & was on the go all the time - good luck!
The sticky Puppy Support thread is invaluable for help & advice especially if the 'what the he'll have I done' tears kick in!


----------



## Jennie Robson

DaisyBluebell said:


> like you ifecalways had rescues frim around 6 minths old, boy was it an eye opener getting a puppy! Had it not been for my OH & this forum I would have given her back to the breeder within the first month! My poor hands arms legs & feet looked like I was self harming for months, she didn't stop, hardly ever slept & was on the go all the time - good luck!
> The sticky Puppy Support thread is invaluable for help & advice especially if the 'what the he'll have I done' tears kick in!


Thank you - I am feeling quite anxious already and he does not come home for 4 weeks! I have been reading everything but am really worried I will get it wrong - it reminds me a bit of preparing for my first child  I work from home and I've been clearing my diary as much as poss for the summer to try to ease the stress of those first few months. I'm sure I will be seen on the puppy support thread over the next couple of months!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

You have had dogs before, big advantage even tho I found the 8 week old puppy a hell of a difference and a real challange, I'm not ashamed to admit I spent a LOT of time crying to start with. Best advice I can give is 'think like a puppy would think and go from there' i.e. first few nights for the pup will be pretty strange and upsetting - 8 weeks with mum and siblings and then they are gone! Think like that! 
Looking forward to seeing pictures. A good book is The Happy Puppy by Pippa Mattinson - from Amazon - good info and lots of tips for the future.


----------



## liz.

Hello everyone,


In case anyone is looking for a holiday cottage in scottish highlands this summer, and has realized that the good places that take dogs get booked up before Christmas .....


......weve just had to cancel our booking for our holiday that I had spent weeks meticulously planning because husband is going in for ankle operation and I cant drive.


Its for 7 days -saturday 4 august till 11th. We havent been at this cottage before because we like to try new beaches / areas each time, but weve gone to highlands every year with Finn dog for past 11 years and I have it down pat now what to check for suitability (dog friendly beaches WITHOUT free roaming cattle and sheep, short walk to deserted beaches and pubs/shops, secure garden for small dog etc)


Is it allowed to post a link to cottage website? I thought it might save someone with dogs a hell of a lot of trouble searching, if theyve left it too late liz


----------



## liz.




----------



## DaisyBluebell

Love Gairloch, thanks for posting Liz, can only read half the details, we would certainly be interested to know for future reference but sadly already done some time up in Scotland in May, can you give me name of property please?
We stayed in a fab brand new cottage on Meikleour Estate if your interested, not a beach area sadly, checkout Meikleor Arms Restaurant & Hotel, Blairgowrie. 20 mins from the start of the Cairngorms.


----------



## liz.

Hi there, hopefully this will work, not used to posting on forums Im afraid!


----------



## MollySmith

I’m just going to let you know that East Ruston’s White Cottage is free this Xmas as we’ve moved to the Crib. I thoroughly rep both. We really enjoyed the week there and looking forward to going back. The garden is totally escape proof too.


----------



## MollySmith

Can anyone recommend me somewhere to stay that’s quiet around North Yorkshire coast? Ideally with a secure garden.

Thank you


----------



## fernlady

I’m just going to let you know that East Ruston’s White Cottage is free this Xmas as we’ve moved to the Crib. I thoroughly rep both. We really enjoyed the week there and looking forward to going back. The garden is totally escape proof too.
Does the garden of The Crib run adjacent to the road? We've looked at it but from memory of walking past, we thought it might not be suitable for my sister's reactive dog x


----------



## fernlady

MollySmith said:


> Can anyone recommend me somewhere to stay that's quiet around North Yorkshire coast? Ideally with a secure garden.
> 
> Thank you


WereW staying in a remote place in the Yorkshire Dales/Cumbria border. ItsI not near the coast but not too far from the lakes.


----------



## taylorl25

This thread was helpful when I was searching for holiday cottages so thought i’d mention those I stayed at in the last 2 years. All these accept at least 2 dogs.

Mortar barn in sneatonthorpe near Whitby, lovely cottage set in a working farm. Owner had a working cocker so was quite relaxed about the dogs running through their fields. Garden was enclosed but not secure, Max (my sprocker) escaped under the fence within 10 minutes of being there so not ideal in that respect but other than that nice property.

The willows - newton by the sea Northumberland. Well located cottage in newton by the sea, just a few doors down from a fantastic dog friendly pub (the joiners arms) and within 10 minutes walk of 2 beach’s the massive low Newton beach and football cove which is an enclosed cove perfect for my spaniel with patchy recall. Can be rented as 2 properties the house and cottage but we had the whole thing for 8 of us. I think if you rented a part of it privacy wouldn’t be the best but for a large group it was perfect. Large garden well enclosed.

Cartmel Hill, Cartmel, Lake District. Lovely house with nice sized secure garden. Slept 8, 6 of of us went and it was the perfect size for us. Multiple public footpaths right near the house and you could walk to Cartmel through woods which was a lovely little village. Had quite a few rules regarding dogs not being in the bedroom, but other than that I found the house and the whole area very dog friendly. 

Hope this helps if anyone’s looking for cottages in these areas.


----------



## MollySmith

fernlady said:


> Does the garden of The Crib run adjacent to the road? We've looked at it but from memory of walking past, we thought it might not be suitable for my sister's reactive dog x


I guess it depends what your sister's dog reacts to. The back garden doesn't go near a road as it has the Orchard Cottage garden in the way but it dogs from that house will be close and so are those in the (private, residential) house behind (they seem to have a small yappy dog and one big dog and they do bark - not enough to ruin our holiday but enough for us to say it's a bit mean leaving them) but they can't be seen as the fences are high. I understand that the owners have a reactive dog too. Molly doesn't tend to bark at dogs in the garden so I don't think we're a good judge!


----------



## fernlady

MollySmith said:


> I guess it depends what your sister's dog reacts to. The back garden doesn't go near a road as it has the Orchard Cottage garden in the way but it dogs from that house will be close and so are those in the (private, residential) house behind (they seem to have a small yappy dog and one big dog and they do bark - not enough to ruin our holiday but enough for us to say it's a bit mean leaving them) but they can't be seen as the fences are high. I understand that the owners have a reactive dog too. Molly doesn't tend to bark at dogs in the garden so I don't think we're a good judge!


She reacts to everything @MollySmith! They live in a very quiet cul-de-sac with no passing footfall & hardly any cars. She comes to my house & barks her head off at every noise & movement outside! Perhaps give this one a miss!
We've unexpectedly got Aug bank holiday week off & I've been looking for something for the 2 of us (& Mylo). ERC has 2 free but they're 800ish for the week! I know it's summer hols but I'm not paying that much!


----------



## Kim Watcham

this is a little thatched cottage in surlingham norfolk ....dog friendley but not secure garden but plenty of local walks along the broads with dog friendley pubs nearby


----------



## Gareth Fox

Jennie Robson said:


> I have a holiday cottage (not here to advertise!) but would always recommend booking direct rather than using a big company such as Holiday Lettings - they add on a stonking commission. There are lots of great facebook pages nowadays such as Dog Friendly Holiday Accommodation.
> 
> - After only ever having rescue dogs am now expecting a gorgeous collie pup in 4 weeks time - eeekk


I don't normally use them but it was a last min booking.

I try to go direct and thanks for the heads up on the fb page


----------



## Moobli

Moobli said:


> Great idea for a thread.
> 
> I have had loads of brilliant dog-friendly holidays all over the UK, but mainly in the Scottish Highlands and Islands. However, I think my favourite so far (by a smidgeon) was this year's holiday in Highland Perthshire.
> 
> Castle Menzies Holiday Cottages - Highland Perthshire and the Upper Tay Valley Self catering Accommodation
> 
> The cottage was ideal - detached and surrounded by farmland, cosy, a real home from home, with a dog friendly, large totally enclosed garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dog friendly furnishings and carpets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were surrounded by some beautiful and stunning countryside with numerous varied walks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting places to visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weather was incredible so we also had swimming opportunities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to go back again soon.


Just to say I did visit again and it was equally as fab. I have booked to go again next year. Highly recommended.


----------



## fernlady

I am here now but it's chucking it down (hence why I'm on here)! It's fab

https://www.classic.co.uk/holiday-cottage/desc-4195.html


----------



## Westie Mum

fernlady said:


> I am here now but it's chucking it down (hence why I'm on here)! It's fab
> 
> https://www.classic.co.uk/holiday-cottage/desc-4195.html


Looks lovely @fernlady ! Shame about the weather today, it's raining here too!

How far away from the other cottages is this one ? And more importantly, how long did it take you to get there ?


----------



## fernlady

Westie Mum said:


> Looks lovely @fernlady ! Shame about the weather today, it's raining here too!
> 
> How far away from the other cottages is this one ? And more importantly, how long did it take you to get there ?


Morning @Westie Mum. Well the rain has stopped & we're not expecting anymore! Because we travelled on Saturday which was supposed to be one of the busiest days, we decided to avoid the M5 & travelled on the A429 to Chippenham & then the A350 through Melksham & Yeovil, on to Exeter & then up (nearest village is Shebbear). It paid off as we didn't hit any traffic & we had 2 stops (we walked around a nice little park so Mylo could stretch his legs) & then we stopped for supplies about 10 miles before the house. We were probably in the car for 6 hours but that included the stops. I think it was nearly 4 hours if we had used the M5.

I've attached 2 pics taken from the site - the first one is what swung it for me! 200 acres of private forest to walk around! The 2nd is an aerial shot. It doesn't look anything like the picture now - if you look on Google maps you can see our barn having the big decking built (EX21 5RW). At the back of our barn is the farm office & a games room (table tennis, pool & darts) but we've only seen a man & a little boy in there yesterday when it was raining & you can't hear any noise. We haven't seen the owner at all yet but with the bank holiday today we may not see any activity until tomorrow. It is in the middle of nowhere (down a bumpy track about 1 mile long) & it's so peaceful (we've seen barn owls at dusk)!
It's an upside down house which is a bit strange as we've never stayed in one before but good views. I've also attached a pic of the bath! Half hour to fill but was lovely after a long day travelling!


----------



## JestersWaggyTail

Anyone have any ideas on anywhere doggie friendly in Hampshire?! ❤


----------



## Westie Mum

fernlady said:


> Morning @Westie Mum. Well the rain has stopped & we're not expecting anymore! Because we travelled on Saturday which was supposed to be one of the busiest days, we decided to avoid the M5 & travelled on the A429 to Chippenham & then the A350 through Melksham & Yeovil, on to Exeter & then up (nearest village is Shebbear). It paid off as we didn't hit any traffic & we had 2 stops (we walked around a nice little park so Mylo could stretch his legs) & then we stopped for supplies about 10 miles before the house. We were probably in the car for 6 hours but that included the stops. I think it was nearly 4 hours if we had used the M5.
> 
> I've attached 2 pics taken from the site - the first one is what swung it for me! 200 acres of private forest to walk around! The 2nd is an aerial shot. It doesn't look anything like the picture now - if you look on Google maps you can see our barn having the big decking built (EX21 5RW). At the back of our barn is the farm office & a games room (table tennis, pool & darts) but we've only seen a man & a little boy in there yesterday when it was raining & you can't hear any noise. We haven't seen the owner at all yet but with the bank holiday today we may not see any activity until tomorrow. It is in the middle of nowhere (down a bumpy track about 1 mile long) & it's so peaceful (we've seen barn owls at dusk)!
> It's an upside down house which is a bit strange as we've never stayed in one before but good views. I've also attached a pic of the bath! Half hour to fill but was lovely after a long day travelling!
> 
> View attachment 366175
> 
> 
> View attachment 366175
> View attachment 366175
> View attachment 366176
> View attachment 366177


Sorry @fernlady i did read this and clearly forgot to reply!

Looks and sounds absolutely wonderful  Shame it's not a little bit closer though. We don't do motorways, well OH does all week, but I have got an awful fear of them nowadays so we plan our routes by A roads where possible and won't book anything that's motorway only (I know ..... I do OH's head in!).

Did you see much of the owners ?


----------



## fernlady

Hi @Westie Mum, we didn't use the motorway & avoided all the M5 traffic. A bit longer but we stopped a few times.
The owner is a lovely man who we only saw once & that's because he knocked the door to introduce himself on Thursday night! We never saw a soul! X


----------



## Westie Mum

fernlady said:


> Hi @Westie Mum, we didn't use the motorway & avoided all the M5 traffic. A bit longer but we stopped a few times.
> The owner is a lovely man who we only saw once & that's because he knocked the door to introduce himself on Thursday night! We never saw a soul! X


Sounds bliss


----------



## MollySmith

Sounds perfect @fernlady  Another A road fan here too!I just prefer to drive them and it's so much easier with a dog too.


----------



## fernlady

MollySmith said:


> Sounds perfect @fernlady  Another A road fan here too!I just prefer to drive them and it's so much easier with a dog too.


We prefer the A roads. You get to see an awful lot more too & you can stop more often x


----------



## Tillystar

Westie Mum said:


> And I have FINALLY booked a holiday for this April, up in Yorkshire.
> 
> http://www.woodlandrivercottages.co.uk/woodland-barn/
> 
> http://www.woodlandrivercottages.co.uk/woodland-barn-gallery/
> 
> Looks lovely. The barn is separate away from the cottage and lodge on the same site, although they both look ok too, not quite as modern, but cheaper.
> 
> Anne the owner has 3 lurchers so seems very dog friendly, dogs allowed on sofas etc.
> 
> Will fully report back after our week away
> 
> Quite remote which I love . Have circled the barn (with the boiler house) the other building to the right is the cottage and lodge together.
> 
> View attachment 343338


Just looking on a Facebook group at dog friendly holidays and saw this cottage looked at reviews and saw 3 familiar faces. This would be lovely for me and Tilly & just over an hour away from us.


----------



## fernlady

Just on our way home from another fabulous holiday! Very peaceful, a handful of neighbours & loads of walks on the doorstep - fantastic.

https://www.fellviewbarn.co.uk


----------



## Westie Mum

Tillystar said:


> Just looking on a Facebook group at dog friendly holidays and saw this cottage looked at reviews and saw 3 familiar faces. This would be lovely for me and Tilly & just over an hour away from us.


It's a lovely place! She has 2 other smaller units on the same plot of land if it's justbthe two of you. Not quite as luxurious but a fair bit cheaper 



fernlady said:


> Just on our way home from another fabulous holiday! Very peaceful, a handful of neighbours & loads of walks on the doorstep - fantastic.
> 
> https://www.fellviewbarn.co.uk


Oohhhhh I've looked at this one before so pleased you had a good time!

Is the area quite sheep populated or not too bad ?


----------



## fernlady

Westie Mum said:


> It's a lovely place! She has 2 other smaller units on the same plot of land if it's justbthe two of you. Not quite as luxurious but a fair bit cheaper
> 
> Oohhhhh I've looked at this one before so pleased you had a good time!
> 
> Is the area quite sheep populated or not too bad ?


It is but all well behind dry stone walls x


----------



## Lurcherlad

Planning a trip to Scotland next year.

Anyone have recommendations for dog friendly, preferably adult only, self catering places on West Coast and across to East?

Dumfries
Stirling
Loch Lomond
Glencoe
Fort William
Loch Ness
Cairngorms

Also Whitby?

I’ve tried a search on this thread but it’s not very effective.

Ta


----------



## jenny armour

There is a lady on facebook who owns and rents out a barn conversion in Cumbria, but she is planning on opening a cottage 9 miles from Whitby in the early months of next year. If you go on Facebook and put in Fell View Barn, you can see the photos she has taken of where the cottage is, altho not the cottage as it being done up at the moment. Lovely lady and will be very very dog friendly and will be very popular, so don't hang about regarding booking or enquiring. I hope to be going there if my friends are in agreement. I have been to the barn in Cumbria and highly recommended it. The cottage near Whitby is called Seaview cottage


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Meikleour Hotel & Restaurant, fabulous place. You can stay in the hotel bit or, as we did in one of the cottages which are 10 mins walk away. We stayed last May & 100% loved it, came back n booked again for next May but have sadly had to cancel due to family commitments. Cottages are beautiful, (only 6 of them)we had 1 bedroom one, own enclosed front garden bit & the only things not in the cottage were my dressing gown n slippers, it was truly home from home. Nice walks (map provided) River Tay running along the back of the cottages & 20 mins drive into Cairngorms. Scone Palace estate next door. Eat in the restaurant or just have a drink or everything supplied in cottage apart from food to cook for yourself. Dogs allowed in restaurant with you. It was lovely each morning to walk up to the main building for your breakfast on the track thru the fields. Check it out on line, we will go again next year if the can fit us in.


----------



## fernlady

jenny armour said:


> There is a lady on facebook who owns and rents out a barn conversion in Cumbria, but she is planning on opening a cottage 9 miles from Whitby in the early months of next year. If you go on Facebook and put in Fell View Barn, you can see the photos she has taken of where the cottage is, altho not the cottage as it being done up at the moment. Lovely lady and will be very very dog friendly and will be very popular, so don't hang about regarding booking or enquiring. I hope to be going there if my friends are in agreement. I have been to the barn in Cumbria and highly recommended it. The cottage near Whitby is called Seaview cottage


@Lurcherlad Fell View Barn is where I've just been & the lovely owner told me about this new property as well. It's in a village called Port Mulgrave between Whitby & Staithes & backs on to the dunes. As @jenny armour said, you can find Fell View on FB & they have their own web site which will probably start advertising the new house soon.


----------



## LinznMilly

Hi all.

Can anyone recommend any cottages in or near forests around Cumbria or the Yorkshire Dales? Maybe Peak District?


----------



## Kim Watcham

Archie on his hols...at kessinland caravan park...last weekend more to come..


----------



## Kim Watcham

Archies hols


----------



## Dogluver57

MollySmith said:


> I wondered if it might be possible to set up a thread of places that are great for a holiday in the UK? I am trying to find somewhere in Lincolnshire coast, Norfolk or Suffolk that is great for dogs - access to beach and enclosed garden.
> 
> I am sure I can't be the only one and wondered if it was possible to share some links on here for good self catering places that really do welcome pets. I've stayed in a few that are okay but not truly pet friendly due to cliffs nearby or the garden isn't really closed in at all.
> 
> I'll kick off with this place
> 
> Location: Torcross, Devon
> 
> No.4 Lily Terrace, Self Catering Accommodation in Torcross, near Dartmouth
> 
> Good point - tiled or laminate floors downstairs. The back garden has 3ft fence and gate. Right on a dog friendly 365 days of the year beach.
> 
> Bad points - front garden wall is low and dogs are not allowed upstairs or on furniture. No throws provided to protect against this


This is a nice thread if I ever travel abroad. I have visited the UK twice


----------



## jenny armour

There is already one up and running or at least there was


----------



## MollySmith

Can't not share I'm afraid. Please please be very mindful during the Covid-19 crisis and consider staying at home for all these reasons.


----------



## puppymadness

Hey we are looking to go away for 4 nights in August. We live in Shropshire and happy to travel 3-4 hours away if perfect. Would ideally like somewhere near the coast with a secure garden and ideally a king or super king bed!
It only needs to sleep 2 with a dog. Can anyone recommend anywhere?


----------



## jenny armour

With the things that are going on now I am not sure how things are fixed with regards to bookings, but there is a cottage on the Cleveland way at a place called Seaview Port Mulgrave. I havent been to this cottage myself but I have been to other barn in Cumbria. I know she gets booked up pretty quickly but she is on facebook under Fellview Barn and Seaview Port Mulgrave


----------



## Purdy123

MollySmith said:


> I wondered if it might be possible to set up a thread of places that are great for a holiday in the UK? I am trying to find somewhere in Lincolnshire coast, Norfolk or Suffolk that is great for dogs - access to beach and enclosed garden.
> 
> I am sure I can't be the only one and wondered if it was possible to share some links on here for good self catering places that really do welcome pets. I've stayed in a few that are okay but not truly pet friendly due to cliffs nearby or the garden isn't really closed in at all.
> 
> I'll kick off with this place
> 
> Location: Torcross, Devon
> 
> No.4 Lily Terrace, Self Catering Accommodation in Torcross, near Dartmouth
> 
> Good point - tiled or laminate floors downstairs. The back garden has 3ft fence and gate. Right on a dog friendly 365 days of the year beach.
> 
> Bad points - front garden wall is low and dogs are not allowed upstairs or on furniture. No throws provided to protect against this


1 church cottages in Dunwich village, Suffolk is brilliant. The owners have a dog and have thought of everything, including an easy to use permanent stair gate to keep dogs downstairs! Big secure garden and lots of stunning walks nearby.


----------



## jenny armour

My dogs would go mad if they were kept separately from me


----------



## Purdy123

the gate is also useful for small children if you want to keep them downstairs and dogs upstairs I guess ;-)


----------



## jenny armour

That sounds a better idea lol


----------



## DaisyBluebell

This might interest some, its got some lovely holiday cottages for rent some will take up to 3 dogs

https://www.caninecottages.co.uk


----------



## m0t

Can anyone recommend somewhere for a family with a dog and a 14 month old? Preferably in the south somewhere.

Because of the baby we need to be somewhere where you can do more than dog walks but also take the dog along to whatever activities we do with the baby, it's proving a bit of a headache.


----------



## rona

m0t said:


> Can anyone recommend somewhere for a family with a dog and a 14 month old? Preferably in the south somewhere.
> 
> Because of the baby we need to be somewhere where you can do more than dog walks but also take the dog along to whatever activities we do with the baby, it's proving a bit of a headache.


http://www.newellsrough.co.uk/
Dog walks just out the door
There's the sea and the North and South downs just 30 mins away.

What types of things are you thinking about doing with toddler and dog?

Would you leave the dog in someones care for some days?


----------



## m0t

rona said:


> http://www.newellsrough.co.uk/
> Dog walks just out the door
> There's the sea and the North and South downs just 30 mins away.
> 
> What types of things are you thinking about doing with toddler and dog?
> 
> Would you leave the dog in someones care for some days?


Mainly swimming for the baby, we don't really want to leave the dog with anyone as we wanted to do it as a family.


----------



## rona

m0t said:


> Mainly swimming for the baby, we don't really want to leave the dog with anyone as we wanted to do it as a family.


Have you looked at holiday parks?
https://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cot...rch=22011661e480ddf05e6&_price=452&_display=1

What time of year do you want to go?


----------



## Oof

Could anyone recommend a holiday cottage/home that caters for a reactive dog?


----------



## fernlady

Oof said:


> Could anyone recommend a holiday cottage/home that caters for a reactive dog?


Have a look at East Ruston Cottages & Pack Holidays. Quite a lot of them are in the countryside & Pack Holidays have a reactive dog rating. They're both based in Norfolk. Also, Fell View Barn in Heggerscales, Kirkby Stephen. This is located down a very quiet track in the middle of nowhere with the only passing traffic being a tractor!


----------



## rona

fernlady said:


> Also, Fell View Barn in Heggerscales, Kirkby Stephen. This is located down a very quiet track in the middle of nowhere with the only passing traffic being a tractor!


Have you stayed here?


----------



## rona

Oof said:


> Could anyone recommend a holiday cottage/home that caters for a reactive dog?


Where do you want to go?

I've stayed in several properties with a nervous aggressive.Some good other not quite so good but all ok 
I've always chatted to the owners about it first.


----------



## Oof

@fernlady ahh thank you! There was a segment in a dog magazine about Pack Holidays this week. I'll have a look now you've recommended too.

@rona i don't really have anywhere in mind, just a change of scenery is good! Depends what's the most suitable. Oo ok, mine is reactive to near enough everything, but traffic is a big one, so somewhere where there's very little traffic and a secure garden with high fences would be ace.


----------



## Jobeth

I've stayed here and the garden is secure. There are 2 other rental properties close by but I couldn't hear them. It's set back from the road and it's not a busy route. There's lots of dog friendly places to visit in the area as well.


----------



## Teddy-dog

@Oof we have stayed with East Ruston cottages. The woman is very nice and if you tell her your needs will be able to tell you which properties are suitable. Most have very secure gardens away from main roads. Off the top of my head, Brian's cottage might be a good one to look at. I think a couple have direct access to the beach so no need to walk on the road to get to a walk. Norfolk is super dog friendly!


----------



## Oof

Teddy-dog said:


> @Oof we have stayed with East Ruston cottages. The woman is very nice and if you tell her your needs will be able to tell you which properties are suitable. Most have very secure gardens away from main roads. Off the top of my head, Brian's cottage might be a good one to look at. I think a couple have direct access to the beach so no need to walk on the road to get to a walk. Norfolk is super dog friendly!


That already sounds good - no road walking is a major plus.

Thanks everyone, I'll have to make some calls/send some emails


----------



## fernlady

rona said:


> Have you stayed here?





rona said:


> Have you stayed here?


Hi @rona yes I have. It's beautiful x


----------



## fernlady

Oof said:


> @fernlady ahh thank you! There was a segment in a dog magazine about Pack Holidays this week. I'll have a look now you've recommended too.
> 
> @rona i don't really have anywhere in mind, just a change of scenery is good! Depends what's the most suitable. Oo ok, mine is reactive to near enough everything, but traffic is a big one, so somewhere where there's very little traffic and a secure garden with high fences would be ace.


@Oof I've stayed a quite a lot of the ERC holiday cottages & Pack. They're all fab & very much cater for the dogs x


----------



## rona

fernlady said:


> Also, Fell View Barn in Heggerscales, Kirkby Stephen


i contacted about this property and she said two neighbours have dogs!



Oof said:


> [USER=1291961]@rona i don't really have anywhere in mind, just a change of scenery is good! Depends what's the most suitable. Oo ok, mine is reactive to near enough everything, but traffic is a big one, so somewhere where there's very little traffic and a secure garden with high fences would be ace.[/USER]


I've just booked this for the Autumn
https://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cot...-Lake-District-Combe-Scar/Netherscar-281.html
Hasn't high fences but pretty remote
How's yours with farm animals?


----------



## Oof

rona said:


> i contacted about this property and she said two neighbours have dogs!
> 
> I've just booked this for the Autumn
> https://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cot...-Lake-District-Combe-Scar/Netherscar-281.html
> Hasn't high fences but pretty remote
> How's yours with farm animals?


Sorry this response is late - i never got a notification and looked on here by chance.
He's not had the opportunity to see any farm animals, but he does have a high prey drive. The cottage and area looks gorgeous though


----------



## fernlady

rona said:


> i contacted about this property and she said two neighbours have dogs!
> 
> We never saw any other dogs at all. I suppose they could have got them since we were there.
> 
> I've just booked this for the Autumn
> https://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cot...-Lake-District-Combe-Scar/Netherscar-281.html
> Hasn't high fences but pretty remote
> How's yours with


----------



## Jacqui Walker

Hi,
We have a self catering cottage in the west lakes, just outside of Cockermouth that is so dog friendly. As I am a dog walker we offer guests with dogs dog day care in our home. As much as we love our dogs sometimes bringing them on holiday can be quite restrictive hence why we offer this service. A bonus as we get to fuss over your dog while you go off and explore!


----------



## Jacqui Walker

Jacqui Walker said:


> Hi,
> We have a self catering cottage in the west lakes, just outside of Cockermouth that is so dog friendly. As I am a dog walker we offer guests with dogs dog day care in our home. As much as we love our dogs sometimes bringing them on holiday can be quite restrictive hence why we offer this service. A bonus as we get to fuss over your dog while you go off and explore!


The site won't let me put the link in but we are on airbnb location Redmain cottage is called Barncroft. If anyone is interested.


----------



## KellyMariee7

Bodle street farmhouse in hailsham! On air bnb x


----------

